# *OFFICIAL* Top 30 Heaven Benchmark 2.5 Scores



## CDMAN

Thread is no longer updated. Please see the Heaven 3.0 Benchmark thread for updates.

Post Heaven Benchmark 2.5 scores here. To keep everyone using the same settings, Please use the following settings with a a DX11 capable card:

Render: Direct X 11
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 16x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Volumetric: enabled
Anti-Aliasing: default
Tessellation: extreme

Please provide a screen shot with your score showing to allow for score verification. Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above will not be counted.

Also populate your data with each entry:

Member Name --- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ---- FPS ---- Score

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0AkabYLFWwMWQdG05dm1wZWVqNHZYdEJEUzF2VEdLY2c&single=true&gid=0&output=html&widget=true

Heaven 2.1 Final Score List










*DOWNLOAD*


----------



## tanderson

here is mine

tanderson --i7 860/4.4ghz --HD 5850 Crossfire 950/1150 --45.5 --1147


----------



## jcf1

Here's my lovely score.

Hope I got the settings right


----------



## CDMAN

CDMAN -- i7 975 --- ATI 5870 Tri-Fire 875 / 1200 --- 63.9 --- 1609


----------



## Slightly skewed

...


----------



## NoahDiamond

All these at 1680X1050

I ran at 1920X1200










Should I run it at 1680X1050 for competition?


----------



## CDMAN

Hey Slightly skewed, we need everyone to use the same settings so that there will be no question on the results. Please rerun the benchmank, thanks.

The reason the Res is set to 1680X1050 is that everyone might not have a large screen monitor.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Render: Direct X 11
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 16x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Replication: off
Volumetric: enabled
Anti-Aliasing: default
Tessellation: extreme

Results:










NoahDiamond ---- Core 2 Quad Q9550 E0 / 3.85GHz ----- HD 5970, 925 / 925 / 5000 ----- 46.2 ----- 1164


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

EDIT: Phenom II 955 @ 3.4, XFX Radeon 5850 XXX at Stock 755/1100


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup* 
Reserved.

Reserved for what?


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDMAN* 
Post Heaven Benchmark 2.0 scores here. Thread will be update once a week. To keep everyone using the same settings, Please use the following settings:

Render: Direct X 11
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 16x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Volumetric: enabled
Tessellation: extreme

Please provide a screen shot with your score showing to allow for score verification. Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above will not be counted.

Also populate your data and post along with each entry:

Member Name ---- Processor / Speed ----- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ----- FPS ----- Score










What about the Anti-Aliasing settings? Those are not listed. How do you want them set? It needs to be a level playing field.


----------



## heraisu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcf1* 
Here's my lovely score.

Hope I got the settings right

Wrong setting, you have 4xAF though that might not be all.


----------



## adrians2

No sure if i've done the settings right, if i have then good if not then dw about me LOL :< (btw GPU Model should be 5970, dno why it's reading it as my 8600gts(physx))








---- 955 / 3.8 ----- 5970, 820 / 1100 ----- 69.6 ----- 1754


----------



## NoahDiamond

If my graphics card were female... I'd be buying EPT tests every night in hopes for a new offspring.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adrians2* 
No sure if i've done the settings right, if i have then good if not then dw about me LOL :< (btw GPU Model should be 5970, dno why it's reading it as my 8600gts(physx))









You don't have Tessellation on Extreme. Crank that baby all the way up, Cedric. Also, make sure your ATI card is primary, no desktop display is active on your physx card, and watch Sealab 2021.

Also, so you know... THIS IS THE HEAVEN BENCHMARK 2.0 THREAD! You are running 1.0

I'm not insulting you... I just get off on that stuff.

Download this version...
http://unigine.com/download/files/Un...Heaven-2.0.msi

It will help you see what we mean.


----------



## adrians2

Rofl...wow (this is what happens when u don't read the full name of the thread)
1 sec mates.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adrians2* 
Rofl...wow (this is what happens when u don't read the full name of the thread)
1 sec mates.

Wait here one minute. I'll get you a towel.

This should help you a bit...

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting

Am I a total jackass?


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond* 
Reserved for what?

I do that to keep my posts from piling up i just go back it put the results in the reserved post.

A Jackass yes, be we like those around these parts.


----------



## NoahDiamond

GIMME REP, DAMNIT!

I am just trying to be funny. But you have to admit, it was kinda funny seeing the post. I should Screen Shot it for future reference.


----------



## CDMAN

1st update done.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDMAN* 
1st update done.

Cool.

I had to do this. I'm sorry.










I had to screen shot that. It was just adorable. I don't want to rub it in any more. You are taking it pretty well, so you are cool.

I can take it down it you want.


----------



## eternal7trance

Haha wow mine is horrible.


----------



## eternal7trance

Oh well as long as I beat the AMD guy lol.

Hey Velcrow you picked the wrong resolution.


----------



## Clox

Render: Direct X 11
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 16x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Volumetric: enabled
Tessellation: extreme


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDMAN* 
Hey Slightly skewed, we need everyone to use the same settings so that there will be no question on the results. Please rerun the benchmank, thanks.

The reason the Res is set to 1680X1050 is that everyone might not have a large screen monitor.

There's no point to this thread anymore since dumbass (Noahdiamond) decided to post a cheat in the other thread. Leave it to a dork to ruin the party. http://www.overclock.net/8842322-post132.html


----------



## NCspecV81

how the hell do you enable refraction or whatever it is? You shouldn't have it as a default setting if it's not easy selectable. I can't find it in the settings or anything and modifying a bat or cfg file isn't really friendly.


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed* 
There's no point to this thread anymore since dumbass (Noahdiamond) decided to post a cheat in the other thread. Leave it to a dork to ruin the party. http://www.overclock.net/8842322-post132.html

We can all just run with it turned off if this is a issue.


----------



## NCspecV81

I say replication shouldn't be used. It's not an easy selectable setting.


----------



## CDMAN

Ok, I will update the rules. Everyone will need to rerun there benchmark. Updates will come in the morning.


----------



## NCspecV81

refraction is okay..I think its replication that you have to enable in the dev console.


----------



## NCspecV81

here's my results though.. =o)~ neener neener.


----------



## CJRhoades

Fail:








CJRhoades ---- AMD Phenom II x4 720BE / 3.6GHz ----- HD 5770, 1000 / 1400 ----- 17.6 ----- 444


----------



## KoukiFC3S

KoukiFC3S ---- i7 860 / 4GHz ----- 5970+5870, 850MHz/1200MHz ----- 63.6 ----- 1602


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
refraction is okay..I think its replication that you have to enable in the dev console.

Uh no. How about you tools just run the settings that are ONLY in the dropdown menu. Why complicate things?

EDIT:Refraction is in the menu so should be allowed.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed* 
Uh no. How about you tools just run the settings that are ONLY in the dropdown menu. Why complicate things?


thats what I proposed.. o.0 I think changing stuff gives more chances of not being able to standardize the bench.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


thats what I proposed.. o.0 I think changing stuff gives more chances of not being able to standardize the bench.


 Well at this point there's just too much that can be changed with this bench to make the playing field level.


----------



## Clox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDMAN*


Ok, I will update the rules. Everyone will need to rerun there benchmark. Updates will come in the morning.


Changed my OP, didn't realize replication gives you a boost. I ran the .bat file in the install directory and it was enabled by default after that so I used the console command to disable it again.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


here's my results though.. =o)~ neener neener.


Hehe, nice CHOP job.

Updated:

Render: Direct X 11
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 16x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Volumetric: enabled
Tessellation: extreme


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


here's my results though.. =o)~ neener neener.











How many cards are you running, and at what clock speed?

Also, did you mod your CrossfireX profiles?... or did you mod the html page?

What are your clocks on the card?


----------



## fssbzz

single OCed 5850 running phenom 955 stock. not bad huh?








looks so bad..compare to others...


----------



## Machiyariko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


here's my results though.. =o)~ neener neener.











Hooray for cheating!
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1269414474

This benchmark can clearly be falsified so ummmm... BAD BENCHMARK BAD!!

O btw... real results here:
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1269414474

Enjoy!


----------



## NCspecV81

lolwut? I didn't cheat.


----------



## nist7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


lolwut? I didn't cheat.


Good point.

OP did not specify how many GPUs and what can be done to them. Someone can easily go QuadFire 4 5870s, crank up the voltage and put them all under LN2.


----------



## Machiyariko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


lolwut? I didn't cheat.


Only kidding,

I found that you can set the benchmark to extreme tess... and then while in the on screen menu change the tess... setting manually all the way down but the benchmark still says extreme setting afterwards.

= broken benchmark.


----------



## damric

Ok noob question. In windows 7 how do I take screen shot and post this?

I scored 399 with my *5750* @870core/1350 memory at your specified settings.


----------



## NCspecV81

maxed out entirely @ 1920x1200 and 8xAA


----------



## mr. biggums

here's mine 775/1125


----------



## fssbzz

hi, what is replication for?


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated.

Note my photobucket seems to have a problem right now, so if you cant read the 1st post just hold on for a little bit.


----------



## NCspecV81

NCspecV81 ---- Phenom II 955 @ 4.3Ghz ----- HD5870 Quadfire @ 1050/1300 ----- 82.5 ----- 2078


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## Herbie08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *damric*


Ok noob question. In windows 7 how do I take screen shot and post this?


Diddo to that question.


----------



## eternal7trance

You can just print screen and paste it in paint and save it.


----------



## fssbzz

hi, what is replication and how to enable it?


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


hi, what is replication and how to enable it?


No one has a correct answer to that question. For the purpose of this thread we keep it turned off for our benchmark runs.


----------



## Clox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
hi, what is replication and how to enable it?

You enable it by running "Heaven_d3d11_tess_extreme_gs.bat" loacted in the heaven 2.0 install directory or from the dev console.


----------



## Herbie08

Here's my two. This first was with just one 5770, the second is my brand new crossfire setup! I like my new toy...

Herbie08---AMD Phenom II 965 @3.4---XFX 5770 Xfire 875/1300---30.7---772


----------



## masustic

965be 4.0ghz 5770 crossfire 1030/1330


----------



## CJRhoades

Last place FTW. Anyone care to gamble on how long it'll be before I'm bumped off the list?


----------



## Outcasst

Here's mine.

Outcasst ---- Q6600 / 3.7GHz ----- 5850, 975 / 975 / 1250 ----- 24.4 ----- 615


----------



## sotorious

that thing makes my card look like a *****.



stock clocks brand new drivers that came out today.


----------



## Outcasst

You need to turn AA off.


----------



## Celeras

I was about to flip about those terrible numbers for a 5970, didn't realize he had 8x AA on


----------



## sotorious

with out AA

735/1010


----------



## Chucklez

Ill be back to post some benches after I install the new 10.3's the the ATI XFire Profiles!


----------



## ritchwell

My 1st bench run on heaven 2.0


----------



## sotorious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ritchwell*


My 1st bench run on heaven 2.0


Those stock clocks.


----------



## eternal7trance

I'll post a new one tonight with 10.3 drivers. Maybe we should just add another category for what drivers you used?


----------



## ritchwell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sotorious* 
Those stock clocks.

My cpu is clocked at 4.2 and my asus 5870's are at 1000/1300


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
maxed out entirely @ 1920x1200 and 8xAA










How is this possible? I managed 26.2FPS with CF with a core speed of 1030mhz, so even with 100% scaling with 4 cards that score still isn't possible. Oh, I see now, you enabled the cheat, I mean replication setting.


----------



## ALIGN

ALIGN----i7 920/3.81-----5970+5870 875/1250 -----65.7-----1655


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ritchwell* 
My 1st bench run on heaven 2.0

Well here we go. Nice score. I am deteremined to break 50. I am also hoping to see some CF 5850's post up soon. I'll try to get Brett in here.


----------



## sotorious

some of you guys are getting some insane scores.


----------



## donutpirate

donutpirate
955 C2 @ 3.6
Sapphire 5850 Toxic 900/1250
FPS: 28.7
Score: 724


----------



## damric

I scored *399 15.8 FPS* with my *5750* @870core/1350 memory at your specified settings. CPU settings: *Phenom II 955c3 3.8GHZ* core 2.8GHZ NB. Interesting that replication isn't an option for me?


----------



## sotorious

question, when you guys run this at the loading screen does the screen flicker and towards the bottom almost show like a snow type thing that you would see on tv if the channel was not there, not exactly show but its all messed up for a split second?


----------



## eternal7trance

Nope.


----------



## ritchwell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed* 
Well here we go. Nice score. I am deteremined to break 50. I am also hoping to see some CF 5850's post up soon. I'll try to get Brett in here.

Thanks, i was able to get 49.3fps but when i tried to use my snag it program i just got a blank screen so I could not get the image







.

Did not see any snow on the screen when starting or running heaven.

My results with AA on


----------



## Gabkicks

FPS: 23.1
Scores: 581
Min FPS: 82.7

I ran w/ windows in balanced mode, i would prlly get a few more pts if i ran in performance.








my score is low compared to people w/ inferior cpus... :/ maybe stuff in the background slowed down the benchmark.


----------



## ritchwell

Im downloading 10.3 now so will post result of bench


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ritchwell* 
Thanks, i was able to get 49.3fps but when i tried to use my snag it program i just got a blank screen so I could not get the image







.

Did not see any snow on the screen when starting or running heaven.

My results with AA on

I get a flicker on the loading screen near the bottom. Anywho, I am not noticing a FPS difference with today's driver release, but it does seem to much less jerky throughout the bench.

Score update!


----------



## NoahDiamond

Render: Direct X 11
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 16x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Replication: off
Volumetric: enabled
Anti-Aliasing: default
Tessellation: extreme

Results:










NoahDiamond ---- Core 2 Quad Q9550 E0 / 3.85GHz ----- HD 5970, 925 / 925 / 5000 ----- 46.2 ----- 1165

This was run with no background programs.

Thanks.


----------



## NCspecV81

The cards at least scale well.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
The cards at least scale well.

Can you rerun it without replication? That way I/we can get a better idea of the scaling. I predict at least a 8fps drop on the score. I may pick-up a 3rd card if/when prices drop and if the 480's a flop.


----------



## NoahDiamond

I just want my score on the board.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


Can you rerun it without replication? That way I/we can get a better idea of the scaling. I predict at least a 8fps drop on the score. I may pick-up a 3rd card if/when prices drop and if the 480's a flop.



I did.. I got 82.5fps. I'd like to find out what exactly replication does. I can't seem to tell any differences other than frame boosting. Probably an nvidia only option that noah found lulz.


----------



## sotorious

i just wanna know if people get some sort of weird display distortion at the bottom of the screen while in the loading screen


----------



## savagebunny

savagebunny Phenom II 955 / 3.8GHz HD5770 1000/1350 - 17.8 - 449


----------



## BlakHart

Blakhart ---- C2Q Q9650 / 3.8ghz ----- 5870, 900 / 1300 ----- 23.8 ----- 600


----------



## NoahDiamond

You can take a screen shot of your results by pressing F12, then go into your user folder, open the "Unigine Heaven" folder, and open the "screenshots" folder.

This lets you post your results directly from in engine, so you don't have to post questionable HTML screen shots. It helps to prove what you did.


----------



## NoahDiamond

YAY for Cayalyst 10.3 official release. downloading them now. I wonder if they will make a difference with the profiles.

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_ca...indows-7-64bit


----------



## Chucklez

I say that's pretty good for all maxed out at 1920x1200.


----------



## ritchwell

Just ran bench with 10.3 same score and same fps


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated.


----------



## damric

*brings knife to the gun fight*

Wow those crossfire 5770's did pretty well, makes me wonder how well xfire 5750's would do...

I didn't even see that 10.3 drivers released today. I'll try again tomorrow and maybe I'll break 400


----------



## Machiyariko

Oops, forgot to disable that one setting last time.

Core I7 920 D0 @ 4.0ghz turbo
5970 850/1100

Unigine
Heaven Benchmark v2.0
FPS:45.5
Scores:1146
Min FPS:15.1
Max FPS:164.8
Settings
Render:direct3d11
Mode:1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders:high
Textures:high
Filter:trilinear
Anisotropy:16x
Occlusion:enabled
Refraction:enabled
Volumetric:enabled
Replication:disabled
Tessellation:extreme

Here are the new results:
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1269482169

Enjoy!


----------



## NoahDiamond

Seems 10.3a performs better for me.

10.3a has more CrossfireX profiles, and offers better performance overall, albeit a small bit. The 10.3 WHQL are the 10.3 pre-release drivers that were WHQL'd.

I just did some extensive testing. 10.3a are SLIGHTLY faster.


----------



## Kye7

Member Name ---- Processor / Speed ----- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ----- FPS ----- Score

Kye7
Athlon II X3 [email protected]
MSI Hawk (5770) 1000/1310
17.5
441

any tips on inproving performance? what can i do?

PS: the gpu model on unigine is wrong, i have a 5770, LogMeIn is software that lets me controll my other computers without being at them


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kye7*











Member Name ---- Processor / Speed ----- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ----- FPS ----- Score

Kye7
Athlon II X3 [email protected]
MSI Hawk (5770) 1000/1310
17.5
441

any tips on inproving performance? what can i do?

PS: the gpu model on unigine is wrong, i have a 5770, LogMeIn is software that lets me controll my other computers without being at them


Yes. Spend more money.


----------



## sotorious

MY GOD those colors in the front are very blinding.


----------



## NoahDiamond

The goggles! They do nothing!


----------



## bgaimur

I'm only @ 3GHz on my 9550 +D... dxdiag/windows reads it incorrectly as 3.4. Oh well! Sorry for no tess... 4850's don't support even though I put extreme tess on.










imo, pretty good results. That's 2x sapphire 4850's stock w/ 9550(c1) @ 3ghz. I'm only on a 620HX, so I'm not sure if I really want to test the limits







.


----------



## Alphonze

Pretty sure i got the settings right...


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bgaimur* 
I'm only @ 3GHz on my 9550 +D... dxdiag/windows reads it incorrectly as 3.4. Oh well! Sorry for no tess... 4850's don't support even though I put extreme tess on.










imo, pretty good results. That's 2x sapphire 4850's stock w/ 9550(c1) @ 3ghz. I'm only on a 620HX, so I'm not sure if I really want to test the limits







.

thats dx 10 not dx 11...and the tessellation suppose to be Xtreme not disable.


----------



## Chucklez

Chucklez ---- Phenom II 965 / 3.9Ghz ----- 5970, 920 / 920 / 1225 ----- 35.2 ----- 887










That score/FPS look right to you guys? Idk if its just me but that seems low to me.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chucklez* 
Chucklez ---- Phenom II 965 / 3.9Ghz ----- 5970, 920 / 920 / 1225 ----- 35.2 ----- 887










That score/FPS look right to you guys? Idk if its just me but that seems low to me.

Turn off the AA.


----------



## benyu

how do i just give the blue box screenshot?









19 fps with extreme tesselation just killed it..


----------



## NoahDiamond

Latest nVidia Developer Newsletter.

I suggest you sign up as a developer, even if you are not. You get information faster than anyone else, and with proper credentials, you can get access to data and software not publicly available. Please PM me for my credentials. I will state you are working for me, and that I want my team to be up to date. I get information before it is ever released to the public, up to the latest second.

-------------------------------------------------------------

NVIDIA Developer Newsletter 51, March 2010
Welcome to March's NVIDIA Developer Newsletter!

Just a few weeks ago, we concluded a very successful GDC 2010 event in San Francisco, CA. As always, the GDC was a busy, vibrant event, with thousands of attendees stopping by the NVIDIA booth or listening to one of our many sessions. We'd like to thank all those that attended, and a special thanks goes out to all of you that offered feedback on how we can improve in the following years. We take all that feedback seriously, and you can rest assured that you will see some interesting changes next year.

As always, we would love to hear specific feedback on this newsletter, and invite you to send email to the NVIDIA Developer Relations team.

P. S. -- Don't forget you can get instant news updates from NVIDIA by subscribing to the "nvidiadeveloper" feed (or "gpucomputing" for GPU Computing news) on Twitter!
Table of Contents

* 3D Gaming Summit - April 21-22
* NVIDIA Presentations @ GDC
o APEX
+ Physically Simulated Clothing by CCP (EVE Online) Using NVIDIA APEX
+ APEX Clothing 3ds MAX plug-in demo
+ Authoring Physically Simulated Destruction with NVIDIA APEX
o Advanced Visual Effects with Direct3D
# Screen Space Fluid Rendering for Games
# DirectCompute Performance
# DX11 Effects in Metro 2033
# DX11 Performance Tips & Tricks
# Enriching Details using Direct3D 11 Tesselation
# Tesselation Performance
o Taking Fluid Simulation Out of the Box: Particle Effects in Dark Void
o NVIDIA's New Game Development Environment: NVIDIA Parallel Nsightâ„¢
o Tegra - Developing Killer Content for Advanced Mobile Platforms
o NVIDIA GDC Theater Screencasts
o Khronos GDC presentations
* Just announced: NVIDIA GPU Technology Conference 2010

3D Gaming Summit
[3D Gaming Summit]

Join NVIDIA at the 3D Gaming Summit, the world's premier event focused on 3D Stereoscopic Gaming. Taking place April 21-22nd 2010 at the Hilton Los Angeles l Universal City, California, 3D Gaming Summit will bring together key decision makers, leading press, and market analysts for two days of in-depth discussions on the promotion, education, marketing and distribution of Stereoscopic 3D gaming technologies.

We've arranged for a special 25% discount off regular conference pass prices ($275.00 in savings!) for NVIDIA's partner developers. Just use coupon code NV3 when registering. See you at the event! For full conference details please visit www.3dgamingsummit.com
NVIDIA @ GDC
[Tegra 250 board]

NVIDIA offered several presentations at this year's GDC in San Francisco. We had it covered from "APEX" to "Z-buffers."

Our current offereings includes slide decks and screencasts, but bookmark http://developer.nvidia.com/object/gdc-2010.html and check back in a week or for videos of several key presentations. Below are the sessions featuring NVIDIA speakers and theater presentations for GDC 2010, plus other recommended sessions and tutorials:

Physically Simulated Clothing by CCP (EVE Online) Using NVIDIA APEX (PDF Slides)

* Speakers: Vigfus Omarsson (Lead Technical Artist, CCP), Snorri Sturluson (Senior Software Engineer, CCP), Monier Maher (APEX Product Manager, NVIDIA)
* In this session, we will demonstrate how CCP added physically simulated clothing to their Eve Incarna characters using NVIDIA's APEX Clothing. We will demonstrate, step by step, the full authoring pipeline, from DCC tools to final integration into the game engine. This session introduces the full NVIDIA APEX suite of artist friendly tools and runtime libraries (Clothing, Destruction, Particles, Turbulence & Vegetation), which significantly speed up creation and inclusion of scalable, dynamic content without a large engineering effort.

APEX Clothing 3ds MAX plug-in demo (PDF Slides)

Authoring Physically Simulated Destruction with NVIDIA APEX (PDF Slides)

* Speaker: Bryan Galdrikian (Senior Application Engineer, NVIDIA), Dane Johnston (Technical Artist, NVIDIA)
* In this session we will show how an artist can quickly add cinematic scale destruction to their game levels using NVIDIA APEX Destruction. We will demonstrate, step by step, the full authoring pipeline, from DCC tools to final integration into a game engine, including a case study. This session introduces the full NVIDIA APEX suite of artist friendly tools and runtime libraries (Clothing, Destruction, Particles, Turbulence & Vegetation), which greatly speeds up development of scalable, dynamic content without requiring a large engineering effort

Screen Space Fluid Rendering for Games (PDF Slides)

* Simon Green (NVIDIA)
* This talk provides describes an easy to implement technique for rendering particle-based fluid simulations in games.

DirectCompute Performance (PDF Slides)

* Nicolas Thibieroz (AMD) and Cem Cebenoyan (NVIDIA )
* Direct Compute is a new feature in DirectX 11 for general purpose programming of GPUs. This talk covers the performance characteristics of modern GPUs when using Direct Compute, to ensure that you take full advantage of the capabilities and extract the highest performance possible.

DX11 Effects in Metro 2033 (PDF Slides)

* Oles Shishkovtsov (4A Games) and Ashu Rege (NVIDIA)
* This talk describes one of the first full implementations of DirectX11 in Metro 2033, a post-apocalyptic game developed by 4A Games and based on the cult classic novel by Dmitry Glukhovsky. The talk describes details of the first-ever game implementation of cinematic quality Depth of Field using the Compute Shader in DX11 as well as the use of DX11 Tessellation based on Phong tessellation and displacement mapping.

DX11 Performance Tips & Tricks (PDF Slides)

* Holger Gruen (AMD) and Cem Cebenoyan (NVIDIA)

Enriching Details using Direct3D 11 Tesselation (PDF Slides)

* Tianyun Ni (NVIDIA)
* This talk provides a comprehensive overview of Direct3D11 tessellation technology and a comparison between various tessellation schemes. It demonstrates how to leverage Direct3D11 tessellation to take your games to the next level. Concepts are introduced progressively and illustrated with step-by-step walkthroughs, including screenshots and examples of shader code.

Tesselation Performance (PDF Slides)

* Jon Story (AMD) and Cem Cebenoyan (NVIDIA)
* Tessellation is one of the most exciting new features in DirectX 11, implemented as a set of completely new pipeline stages with their own performance characteristics. This talk covers optimization advice for taking full advantage of DX11 Tessellation, covering optimization advice for each stage in the pipeline, as well as several techniques for level-of-detail.

Taking Fluid Simulation Out of the Box: Particle Effects in Dark Void (PDF Slides)

* Speaker: Sarah Tariq (Developer Technology Software Engineer, NVIDIA), Joe Cruz (VFX Lead, Airtight Games)
* In this session we will talk about 3D fluid simulation driven effects that we created in the game Dark Void. We will go over the details of how to implement a seamless, scalable and direct-able fluid simulation in a game engine and use it to create the next generation of fluid driven effects. We believe that these techniques are feasible for games, not just tech demos and movies, and we hope to inspire the audience into using such techniques to create amazing effects in their own games. Intended Audience Effects programmers and visual effect artists interested in realistic and visually compelling fluid simulation. Some background in fluid simulation techniques would be useful but not required. Takeaway Highly detailed, interactive fluid simulation is not something we can only hope to see in movies or in tech demos; it is a feasible technology which is being used to make fantastic effects in shipping games today. In this session we will go over the details of how to implement a seamless, scalable and direct-able fluid simulation in a game engine and how to use it to create the next generation of fluid driven effects.

NVIDIA's New Game Development Environment: NVIDIA Parallel Nsightâ„¢ (PDF Slides)

* Speaker: Jeffrey Kiel (Manager of Graphics Tools, NVIDIA), Kumar Iyer (Product Manager, NVIDIA), Sebastien Domine (Senior Director of Development Tools, NVIDIA)
* Come learn about NVIDIA's new development environment for heterogeneous (CPU+GPU) platforms, integrated into Microsoft Visual Studio. This is the world's first GPU hardware source debugger for HLSL shaders, DirectCompute and CUDA C++, and adds powerful DirectX 10 and 11 frame capture and analysis, pixel history, and platform-level performance tools that can show you activities across your GPU, CPU and the operating system. One platform allows you to seamlessly develop CPU and GPU code for the first time. Session attendees will see a live demo of the GPU development environment, and learn how to debug and optimize their GPU code and API usage directly from Visual Studio. Attendees will also learn how to get access to the Beta program for this game-changing development tool.

Tegra - Developing Killer Content for Advanced Mobile Platforms (PDF Slides)

* Speaker: Lars Bishop (Mobile Developer Technologies Engineer, NVIDIA)
* Tegra is the world's first dual-core mobile processor and is enabling a new era in mobile content. Tegra is being built into diverse devices from phones, tablets and smartbooks to set-top boxes and TVs, creating a high-volume content opportunity. Come for insights into developing 3D and multimedia mobile applications Android, Linux and Windows CE; see demonstrations of NVIDIA's Tegra developers - kit and tools, including PerfHUD ES; learn cutting-edge techniques for integrating video and 3D into augmented reality titles using cross-platform Khronos APIs. Discover how to tap into Tegra and be a part of the mobile content revolution.

NVIDIA Theater Presentations
APEX Clothing with 3ds Max (external link, opens in new window)
Gavin Kistner, Product Designer, NVIDIA
NVIDIA Immersive Gamingâ€"3D and Multi-Display Support (external link, opens in new window)
Andrew Fear, Senior Product Manager, Consumer 3D Products, NVIDIA
Practical Triangle Tessellation (external link, opens in new window)
Dan Amerson, Technical Director, Runtime: Emergent Game Technologies
Enlighten: Total Artistic Control over Game Lighting (external link, opens in new window)
Chris Doran, COO and Founder, GEOMERICS
Ivan Pedersen, Lead Artist, GEOMERICS
Unity for Engineers (external link, opens in new window)
Lucas Meijer, Engineer, Principal Presenter, Unity
Aras Pranckevicius, Lead Graphics Engineer, Unity
Physically Simulated Clothing By CCP (EVE Online) Using NVIDIA APEX (external link, opens in new window)
Vigfus Omarsson, Lead Technical Artist, CCP
Snorri Sturluson, Senior Software Engineer, CCP
Monier Maher, APEX Product Manager, NVIDIA
APEX Vegetation with the SpeedTreeÂ® Modeler (external link, opens in new window)
Michael Sechrest, President and Co-Founder, Interactive Data Visualization (IDV), Inc.,
Lou Rohan, Senior Software Engineer, NVIDIA
Vision Engine 8 (external link, opens in new window)
Dag Frommhold, Managing Partner, Trinigy
Parallel Nsight: GPU Development in Visual Studio (external link, opens in new window)
Kumar Iyer, Product Manager, NVIDIA
Practical Use of Tessellation in Unigine Heaven Benchmark (external link, opens in new window)
Denis Shergin, CEO and Co-Founder, Unigine Corp.
Alexander Zaprjagaev, CTO, Unigine Corp.
Lip Syncing with Face Robot using Softimage 2011 (external link, opens in new window)
Mark Schoennagel, Senior 3D Evangelist, Autodesk Softimage
Advanced OpenGL, OpenGL ES and OpenCL debugging and profiling using gDEBugger (external link, opens in new window)
Avi Shapira, Founder and CEO of Graphic Remedy
CryENGINEÂ®3 (external link, opens in new window)
Sean Tracy, Field Applications Engineer, Crytek
DMM2â€"Next Generation Digital Molecular Matter by Pixelux (external link, opens in new window)
Mitch Bunnell, Chief Executive Officer, Pixelux Entertainment, Inc.
APEX Destruction using PhysX Lab (external link, opens in new window)
Bryan Galdrikian, Senior Apps Engineer, Physics R&D, NVIDIA

Just announced: NVIDIA GPU Technology Conference 2010

GTCToday we announced that the GPU Technology Conference 2010 (GTC 2010) will take place on Monday, Sept. 20 to Thursday, Sept. 23 at the San Jose Convention Center in San Jose, Calif.

Building on the successful format of last yearâ€™s inaugural conference, GTC 2010 will offer an even broader and deeper selection of technical sessions, interactive tutorials, technology previews, and industry and academic presentations.

For More Information:

* To stay up to date on GTC 2010, visit the GTC 2010 website and join the GTC 2010 mailing list.
* To submit proposals for tutorials, sessions, and posters, see GTC Call for Submissions.
* To learn about being a sponsor or exhibitor, see GTC Sponsors/Exhibitors.
* To watch the GTC 2010 video, see the nTersect blog.


----------



## sotorious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chucklez* 
Chucklez ---- Phenom II 965 / 3.9Ghz ----- 5970, 920 / 920 / 1225 ----- 35.2 ----- 887










That score/FPS look right to you guys? Idk if its just me but that seems low to me.

yea pretty much spot on i get 36.8 fps at stock clocks from a sapphire.


----------



## elson

elson ----i5 750 / 2.66Ghz -----5850, 725/1000 ----- 18.8 ----- 475

tessellation is looks amazing


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *benyu* 
how do i just give the blue box screenshot?









19 fps with extreme tesselation just killed it..

Open the image in pbrush, crop what you need, save it and upload it.

As for improving your scores, stick with 10.3a drivers. The CrossfireX profiles are larger and support more software, and the drivers handle 2D better. There are still problems with multiple monitors going to sleep. This can be resolved by installing the Catalyst 10.2 RC2 drivers, then upgrading to the Catalyst 10.3a drivers without doing an uninstall. This workaround works for now.

If you want to boost performance, focus on overclocking the core to boost the tessellation unit processing clocks. Right now, ATI are working on a way to expand tessellation onto the Stream Processors. When they complete that, nVidia is dead. If they get the SP units to work hand in hand as cache and pre/post processors for the tessellation units, then the tessellation performance will SKYROCKET! It technically could be called cheating, but if you want to get the most out of a benchmark with a dedicated tessellation processor, the only way to get more tessellation processor is to assist it. nVidia has no tessellation processor, as tessellation is emulated on the CUDA cores. When the new drivers are finished, likely to be released in the 10.5 beta catalyst drivers, things will change in the benchmark world.

Catalyst 11.0 is already in the works, but it is focusing on using the Stream Processors to aid in render on benchmarks and graphics systems, using the tessellation units as a math base cache systems and booster. When these are complete, the HD 5000 series will eat the GTX 480 as a midnight snack, and it will only be the first bite out of the proverbial cake.

ATI is re-working the driver models as we speak. In the end, ATI learned from how nVidia handled tessellation, and uses the multiple SIMD I/O system to destroy the graphics gap. Right now, we are using an older model from 9.1 catalyst where tessellation is only run on the tessellation units. The new model will be a complete re-working of the way the card is run.

The beauty of ATI's dedicated cores is the card can be software adapted to do so many things, and with the ECC and tessellation units in place, the sky is the limit.

P.S.: We found a way to run CUDA core on FireStream, aka the Stream Processors of the HD 5000 series. This does not mean ATI will license it, but hackers are bound to make custom drivers like they did years back that use OpenCL code to run CUDA on ATI 5000 series processors, namely Cypress and Evergreen. The future of ATI is upon us.

I feel I should get a STD check, because I know my card will rape me tonight.

I don't want it to get anything from me. I know my card is clean. It has only slept with me, and I get laid moew than a person covered in paper cuts, holding a circle jerk in an aids clinic.

But, I'm a geek. If only I could find a geek chick. Oh man... An Asian geek chick, who can kick my behind in Quake. That would get my rocks off like primer cord in a quarry.


----------



## NoahDiamond

I need to post smaller posts on threads.

Here, take my magic wand. I know it's attached to me, but King Missile taught me a lot about anatomic detachment. Just wave it in front of your computer.

It will magically run faster, and suddenly send me some of your money. The money part confuses me. I worked on the spell, but it always ends up with my bank account growing. I should work my magic in Escrow.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elson*


elson ----i5 750 / 2.66Ghz -----5850, 725/1000 ----- 18.8 ----- 475

tessellation is looks amazing


Your power supply has WAY more than enough to overclock your board. If only there were a way to unlock cores, but ATI/AMD learned from Intel and nVidia that if a chip is imperfect, they laser cut the flaws, clock it down, and market it. At least AMD/ATI learned something from nVidia.

Increasing yields.

Just clock the hell out of what you have. You should, with the Afterburner 1.5 software, be able to bump the voltages and OC it to a new degree only defined by the graphics gods. Make sure you run the latest Furmark, and if you have any instability such as artifacts, damaged texture renders, or heat issues, either dial it back and or look for better air flow.

If it means lighting a cigarette, watching the air flow, and monitoring temps with Furmark (latest version), you should be able to post higher scores... but remember... a score is nothing if it can't run 24/7. If you have stability issues, resolve them. If I were present in your home, I would get it all settled at the max lifetime safe limit... but you better have a super supreme pizza ready, de-buggerfied, and plenty Arizona iced tea on hand. Oh, and moist wipes. I Hate pooping with only John Wayne paper.

But I digress... When graphics can "real time" render female mammary glands, things will change. For now, Asian imports will have to do.

In essence, overclock your card, over clock your CPU the 256th level of purgatory and back, and look at the results.

Otherwise, spend more money.

Money + Expertise = results.


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated


----------



## brettjv

Aw, man ... just missed the update.

Oh well ... It sure is a purty new benchie ... me like!

brettjv ---- i920/4.0GHz ----- [email protected]/1225 ----- 45.4 ----- 1143 ----- 10.3a

btw, where are Slightly Skewed's clocks?!?


----------



## bgaimur

Can I get "tessellation - extreme" to run on my 4850 crossfire setup, or is this a reserved settings for the dx11 cards? lmk +D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
thats dx 10 not dx 11...and the tessellation suppose to be Xtreme not disable.

indeed, but how do you suggest I get dx11 to run on dx10 cards? Similarly, the setting clearly says dx11, yet no option for tessellation.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Check this out...

----------------------------------------------------

"Масленников А.В."
to me, sales

show details 6:09 AM (3 hours ago)

Hello Noah,

Thanks for interesting in Unigine. Sorry for delay, as I was out of the office - ill.
- Show quoted text -

I would like to receive an evaluation kit to see the potential it has
for my game development.

Thank You,
- Noah Diamond

Please sign enclosed NDA prior to getting the Unigine Evaluation Kit.
The NDA should be filled in with your data, printed, signed by your
person in charge and sent back to us as a scanned copy via e-mail or by
fax (+73822553458).

Sincerely,
-- 
Alex Maslennikov
Sales manager / Unigine Corp.

--------------------------------------------

Soon, I will have a SDK for the Unigine. I no longer need to deconstruct. I will have the source. I am not allowed to share the source because of a Non Disclosure Agreement, but I will be able to talk about what I am making... and because of that, I will be able to present all the calls the engine has.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bgaimur*


Can I get "tessellation - extreme" to run on my 4850 crossfire setup, or is this a reserved settings for the dx11 cards? lmk +D

indeed, but how do you suggest I get dx11 to run on dx10 cards? Similarly, the setting clearly says dx11, yet no option for tessellation.


If you can get 10.1 features, you can use Tessellation, but you cannot select the option without the Directx 11 option. Let me see here...

When you launch the benchmark, press the tilde (~) to access the game's code console, then try entering the following command...

d3d10_render_use_tessellation 1

No guarantees that it will work, but you can try it.


----------



## not available

thank god we got rid of all the nvidia and lower ati end guys thinking they are running dx11 and posting in here "WOW my crap card stomps your highend in dx11!!"

finally some real dx11 benches


----------



## NoahDiamond

http://unigine.com/products/heaven/

More details. I am emailing Unigine to get more details on all the calls the new engine uses.


----------



## 495

5850 stock settings 725/1000
no tweaks, performance or windows wise
just closed running aplications and runed the bench. I just want to be in the list...








Attachment 147794


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


Aw, man ... just missed the update.

Oh well ... It sure is a purty new benchie ... me like!

brettjv ---- i920/4.0GHz ----- [email protected]/1225 ----- 45.4 ----- 1143 ----- 10.3a

btw, where are Slightly Skewed's clocks?!?










 Top secr3t! I pushed them to their limits. That's pretty much what the objective is here. I'll post one with same clocks as your for comparison purposes only.

Oh here we go.







Using the cat 10.3 whql.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond*


I need to post smaller posts on threads.


 I don't think that that's the problem.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond*


http://unigine.com/products/heaven/

More details. I am emailing Unigine to get more details on all the calls the new engine uses.



Oh, good.


----------



## elson

Updated bench.

elson ----i5 750 2.66Ghz ----- [email protected]/1100 ----- 21.5 ----- 542 ----- 10.3


----------



## topdog

How do I disable Replication while keeping tessellation on extreme?


----------



## NoahDiamond

http://www.tweaktown.com/pressreleas...gtx_470_gddr5/

Let the marketing begin.

Also, real benchmarks released.
http://www.vizworld.com/2010/03/nvid...80-benchmarks/

Lifetime nVidia warranties are gone. 1 Year warranty only.
http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news...available.aspx

GTX 480 OFFICIAL SPECS.
http://www.nvidia.com/object/product...tx_480_us.html

Click on specifications.


----------



## hitman1985




----------



## dual

Everything at stock.


----------



## Hambone07si

Here's 2 5870's and i7 980x


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dual*










Everything at stock.


Dame dude. I just rocked your 5970.







Lol


----------



## Chucklez

Umm why wasn't I added to the updated list???









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chucklez* 
Chucklez ---- Phenom II 965 / 3.9Ghz ----- 5970, 920 / 920 / 1225 ----- 35.2 ----- 887


----------



## 495

Quote:


Originally Posted by *495* 
5850 stock settings 725/1000
no tweaks, performance or windows wise
just closed running aplications and runed the bench. I just want to be in the list...








Attachment 147794

495 ---- Dual core E5200 / 2.50GHz R0 ----- HD 5850, 725 / 1000 ----- 18.8 ----- 474

ok, ok, i updated my post, now pls put me in the list.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

CPU @ 3.8GHz 3 cores, GPU @ 1050/1250


----------



## NoahDiamond

YAY! I'm still #6... for now. I am going to screen shot this, and pretend that I rule. Forever. In 20 years, my kids will think I am a god.

Quoted from the Bubba the Love Sponge show, "One day, when your child is around 4 or 5 years old, you should show him your penis... that way, for the rest of his life, he thinks you have the biggest thing in the world!".


----------



## Hambone07si

Add my score and you'll be 7th lol


----------



## Hambone07si

48fps and 1203 6th place


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hambone07si* 
48fps and 1203 6th place

Overclock them 5870's you can get way more out of them especially with that i7 980X.


----------



## Hambone07si

Just put the 2nd card in lastnight. it's still on air cooling. once I get another block i will raise them up. I ran 1000/1250 for 24/7 use

This is the 3rd one that I bought for Xfire. 2 of them wouldn't go higher than 950 no matter what. This one's sweet.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chucklez* 
Overclock them 5870's you can get way more out of them especially with that i7 980X.

The cpu won't matter at a certain point. Well unless your name is NCspecv81.

The phunny thing is, in a few weeks those top spots will probably be replace by the green team. I may very well be on it.


----------



## Hambone07si

we'll see wont we


----------



## NoahDiamond

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...ml#post8884964

Post here to share what food you have cooked with your graphics card(s) and/or CPU heat sinks. They don't even have to be working properly. They just have to get hot.


----------



## razo007

here was mine result from heaven benchmark 2.0
how is it..?? good or not..??

Unigine
Heaven Benchmark v2.0

FPS:18.8
Scores: 473
Min FPS: 10.2
Max FPS: 37.8

Hardware
Binary : Windows 32bit Visual C++ 1500 Release Mar 7 2010
Operating system: Windows 7 (build 7600) 32bit
CPU model : AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B50 Processor
CPU flags : 3121MHz MMX+ 3DNow!+ SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSE4A HTT
GPU model : ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series 8.712.0.0 1024Mb

Settings
Render : direct3d11
Mode : 1360x768 4xAA fullscreen
Shaders : high
Textures : high
Filter : trilinear
Anisotropy : 4x
Occlusion : enabled
Refraction : enabled
Volumetric : enabled
Replication :disabled
Tessellation : disabled


----------



## Hambone07si

LOL. I can't cook much with my setup. All on water. I'd have better luck tryin to cook a egg in the palm of my hand. But that is funny that your cooking food with your pc.

I'd rather be able to pull a cold beer out of a chilled pc than cook a egg with a hot pc.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razo007*


here was mine result from heaven benchmark 2.0
how is it..?? good or not..??

Unigine
Heaven Benchmark v2.0

FPS:18.8
Scores: 473
Min FPS: 10.2
Max FPS: 37.8

Hardware
Binary : Windows 32bit Visual C++ 1500 Release Mar 7 2010
Operating system: Windows 7 (build 7600) 32bit
CPU model : AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B50 Processor
CPU flags : 3121MHz MMX+ 3DNow!+ SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSE4A HTT
GPU model : ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series 8.712.0.0 1024Mb

Settings
Render : direct3d11
Mode : 1360x768 4xAA fullscreen
Shaders : high
Textures : high
Filter : trilinear
Anisotropy : 4x
Occlusion : enabled
Refraction : enabled
Volumetric : enabled
Replication :disabled
Tessellation : disabled


Not to bash you, but no that's not a good score for heaven 2.0. There's no way that you running in Dx11 with a ATI 4600 series card either

At 1080p with tessellation I'm at 75fps


----------



## BugBash

Been bumping up my CPU OC, dont seem to do anything to my Heaven2 scores tho... same with the new 10.3 Drivers









XFX 5850 Black @ stock speed 765/1125


----------



## DannyHvE

Ran at sig speeds.


----------



## CDMAN

Chucklez, you need to run the benchmark without 4xAA turned on.

Thead Updated.


----------



## Gabkicks

I bumped the gpu core up to 970 from 900and gained 1.2fps -_-


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm still waiting for someone to top my score with a CF set-up.


----------



## Nautilus

YAY! finally a real GPU benchmark contest! Can't wait to post my results. As soon as nardox sends me VRM cooler and Panaflo fans.


----------



## Polska

Polska ---- E6850 / 3.7Ghz ----- 5850, 1000/1250 ----- 25.4 ----- 640


----------



## NoahDiamond

Anyone got the GTX 480 installed yet?


----------



## Celeras

Ill be here as soon as mine arrives, 470 though


----------



## tanderson

just updated my post with my scores finally, post #2 is me.


----------



## NoahDiamond

It would appear that I am receiving infraction points all over the place. I would not say that I am evil in any sense. Maniacal and insane, perhaps, but not evil. Have I offended any of you? My infraction points always seem to come from moderators who do not agree with what I say, or find it offensive.


----------



## DannyHvE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed* 
I'm still waiting for someone to top my score with a CF set-up.









I don't find the quality of the hardware good enough to clock the cores above 1010, and I wouldn't recommend it to anyone. I've tried up to 1080 on other benchmarks, and there was no significant improvement in performance. Not that there are temperature issues. I never got above 38C/32C running the heaven benchmark.


----------



## Valafar

Well here is mine.


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated


----------



## NoahDiamond

I keep going down in rank... at least I have the highest rank for a single card.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond* 
I keep going down in rank... at least I have the highest rank for a single card.

still thats dual GPU card


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


still thats dual GPU card










Let me re-word that. I have the fastest score with a single discrete card.









Sure, poop on my parade. Have you ever dropped a Baby Ruth into a pool?


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Celeras*


Ill be here as soon as mine arrives, 470 though










Fastest single GPU on the market... until the 3dfx Voodoo5 6000 comes out.

Best of luck to us all when that happen. We will all get stomped.

Oh wait, that was 4 TMUs. Never mind. Yeah, it is the fastest single GPU on the market.

Be careful using it in England though. You have to pay royalties for the electric bill and taxes on the heat emissions toward global warming.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyHvE*


I don't find the quality of the hardware good enough to clock the cores above 1010, and I wouldn't recommend it to anyone. I've tried up to 1080 on other benchmarks, and there was no significant improvement in performance. Not that there are temperature issues. I never got above 38C/32C running the heaven benchmark.


 I can understand the apprehension associated, but I've owned plenty of cards and I've never damaged any of them pushing an OC too far. Overvolting is the damage culprit. Well that and heat. But do so at your own risk. That's what RMA is for right?

Down to 5th?







I may have to do something about that.


----------



## tanderson

whoop in top 10. to bad i cant really push my clocks much more :/


----------



## KoukiFC3S

I keep getting bumped down.


----------



## Prosiddon

just got my 5850 today and ran this bench for this time

cpu @ 3.2 ghz
5850 @ 925/1200


----------



## smash_mouth01

smash_mouth01---Phenom II 720 BE @ 3.615 GHz, Saphire Radeon 5770 Xfire 950/1200

disregard this post thus far


----------



## ducrider

Just run this bench mark and didnt take a screen shot but will run it again.How come the top 30 is all ATI?From my score I should be number 5 on the list with a Nvidia.I even made sure I got the settings right.Off to run again.BRB.

Edit:Back.I see that I put the tessellation at extreme and once it finished it put it at off.Damn DX11.


----------



## Polska

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ducrider* 
Just run this bench mark and didnt take a screen shot but will run it again.How come the top 30 is all ATI?From my score I should be number 5 on the list with a Nvidia.I even made sure I got the settings right.Off to run again.BRB.

so your 285 runs dx11? Cool story bro! (unless you just got a Fermi card







).


----------



## ducrider

Read edit above.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDMAN* 
Post Heaven Benchmark 2.0 scores here. Thread will be update once a week. To keep everyone using the same settings, Please use the following settings:

Render: Direct X 11
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 16x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Replication: off
Volumetric: enabled
Anti-Aliasing: default
Tessellation: extreme

Please provide a screen shot with your score showing to allow for score verification. Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above will not be counted.

Also populate your data with each entry:

Member Name ---- Processor / Speed ----- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ----- FPS ----- Score










I still find it funny that I am up there with the fastest Discrete graphics card, and while surrounded by i7 CPUs, an I am still running a Core 2 Quad.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond* 
I still find it funny that I am up there with the fastest Discrete graphics card, and while surrounded by i7 CPUs, an I am still running a Core 2 Quad.


I'm running a phenom o.0


----------



## tanderson

its a benchmarking software for GPU's... doesnt take CPU into account that much.. obviously.


----------



## skatpex99

Here is my score with 5870 @1020/1260

Attachment 148488


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducrider*


Just run this bench mark and didnt take a screen shot but will run it again.How come the top 30 is all ATI?From my score I should be number 5 on the list with a Nvidia.I even made sure I got the settings right.Off to run again.BRB.

Edit:Back.I see that I put the tessellation at extreme and once it finished it put it at off.Damn DX11.


I'm not going to make fun of you. It's just mean. But I do think it's funny. You take things in stride. I like that.


----------



## NoahDiamond

CLOX!!!

Lower your memory speed to 1250(5000) and you will not generate ECC errors and get a higher score.


----------



## dalephill2

Binary:
Windows 32bit Visual C++ 1500 Release Mar 7 2010
Operating system:
Windows 7 (build 7600) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4600 @ 2.40GHz is actually running 3.2
CPU flags:
4956MHz MMX SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSSE3 HTT
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT 8.17.11.9621 512Mb

Render: Direct X 11 
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen 
Shaders: high 
Textures: high 
Filter: trilinear 
Anisotropy: 4x 
Occlusion: enabled 
Refraction: enabled
Replication: off
Volumetric: enabled 
Anti-Aliasing: default
Tessellation: disabled


----------



## Gabkicks

9600gt cant do directx 11


----------



## dalephill2

it allowed me to pick it and it used it noh???? oh well


----------



## Hambone07si

Here's a updated run. GPU's @ 1000/1250 49.3fps Update your list









My CPU is at 4.433ghz (143x31) not 3.5ghz like it states. Windows won't show higher than a 25. Thats why it shows up as 3.5ghz (143x25)


----------



## Hambone07si

New update! Moving on up









New 5th Maybe


----------



## smash_mouth01

smash_mouth01---Phenom II 720 BE @ 3.615 GHz, Saphire Radeon 5770 Xfire 950/1200

32.0 fps ---- 807


----------



## Celeras

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond* 
I still find it funny that I am up there with the fastest Discrete graphics card, and while surrounded by i7 CPUs, an I am still running a Core 2 Quad.

Why would you find that funny? Processors have been virtually irrelevant for gaming in GPU bottlenecked situations for a very long time... since Core2, actually. At these settings, you could swap an i7 quad for a core2quad and not even notice the difference so long as the clock speeds were similar.

[edit] Source proving point: http://www.insidehw.com/Reviews/CPU/...ad/Page-3.html


----------



## nist7

Member name = nist7

Processor/Speed = Core i7 930 / 4.2Ghz

GPU = Two Diamond 5850 in CrossFireX @ 1000/1200










woot, got into top10, but will be interesting to see how the Fermi cards stack up, especially a 470 SLI vs 5850 CF!

edit: i find it a bit amusing to see an nvidia gtx285 and a 9600gt submission above. so just out of curiosity here's my setup running dx10 settings w/o tessellation:


----------



## Hambone07si

Member Name : Hambone07si

Processor/speed: i7 980x @ 4.433ghz (143x31)

GPU 1 Saphire 5870 @ 1030/1250 
GPU 2 Diamond 5870 @ 1030/1250
(both flashed to Asus bios)

FPS 50.3 Score 1268


----------



## nist7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


Member Name : Hambone07si

Processor/speed: i7 980x @ 4.433ghz (143x31)

GPU 1 Saphire 5870 @ 1030/1250 
GPU 2 Diamond 5870 @ 1030/1250
(both flashed to Asus bios)

FPS 50.3 Score 1268


Hmmm, 2FPS behind ya in 5850s. Okay, gonna see if I OC some more









although I doubt I can get 2 FPS bump in the avg to get into the 50FPS territory. there is no replacement for displacment as they say, OCing can only do so much and cannot make up for those disabled SPUs. but we shall see...stay tuned









Looks like tessellation just about owns everything right now except for quadfire 5870s...actually would be very interesting to see how a quadfire 5850 setup would do....hmmm, looks like i may need another couple 5850s and a p6t7


----------



## Hambone07si

nist7, Do you have a way to see how many watts your pulling through your system? I had that psu and it wasn't enough when you start hitting the clocks your at. Run furmark and see how much you pull. With my set up, I'm pulling 900w when running furmark. You may be hitting a wall at 750w. Your prolly not that far off with your clocks. That psu wouldn't let me run a 4870x2 at full power. It would keep throttling down. Got my Enermax 1050 and no problems now.

Just passing on what I've been through.

Good clocking on the 5850's


----------



## nist7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


nist7, Do you have a way to see how many watts your pulling through your system? I had that psu and it wasn't enough when you start hitting the clocks your at. Run furmark and see how much you pull. With my set up, I'm pulling 900w when running furmark. You may be hitting a wall at 750w. Your prolly not that far off with your clocks. That psu wouldn't let me run a 4870x2 at full power. It would keep throttling down. Got my Enermax 1050 and no problems now.

Just passing on what I've been through.

Good clocking on the 5850's


oh i didn't know furmark can measure watts? i thought you needed that kill a watt thing plugged into between the PSU and the ac socket?

damn, i didn't know 750w would be a bottleneck, didn't think 2 5850s would use up that much power, didn't 2 GTX 480s in SLI pull something like 850W system in one of the reviews, so surely i thought 2 5850s should be lot less.....but maybe i am due for upgrade to a 1000w PSU


----------



## Hambone07si

Furmark doesn't measure. I have a Ups that show how much I'm pulling. I only have my pc on it. So it's only showing me how much the system pulls.

One can only go so much on what others say in reviews. Sometimes you have to go with straight facts. My system with 2 5870's @ stock pulls only 700w with furmark. Overclocked 900w.

Lots of the review use a i7 920 @ 3ghz - 3.6ghz. Drop your i7 930 @ 4.2ghz or my i7 980x @ 4.433ghz any you talking a lot more.

Any more these days with this Crazy hardware, 1000w is just OK.

I bet I would hit a wall if I tried to add a 3rd 5870 @ 1000/1250. with my 1050w psu.


----------



## Hambone07si

you won't use that much power normally. But when benching, just make sure your electric bill is paid. lol


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


Member Name : Hambone07si

Processor/speed: i7 980x @ 4.433ghz (143x31)

GPU 1 Saphire 5870 @ 1030/1250 
GPU 2 Diamond 5870 @ 1030/1250
(both flashed to Asus bios)

FPS 50.3 Score 1268


 You sumbish, well done and about time.









I think that I'm done with this benchmark because while the whql 10.3's give a lesser score, their stability is better then the preview, and I'm far too lazy to keep switching.


----------



## Hambone07si

Thanks. Wait that was with 10.3..







so your sayin you got better scores with the 10.2.. Maybe i'll try..


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


Thanks. Wait that was with 10.3..







so your sayin you got better scores with the 10.2.. Maybe i'll try..



No, the 10.3 preview. 10.3a I think it was called. Ya I know, confusing.


----------



## Hambone07si

Cool. Sorry, but my goal was to get to the top of the Crossfire list and that meant


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chucklez*


Chucklez ---- Phenom II 965 / 3.9Ghz ----- 5970, 920 / 920 / 1225 ----- 35.2 ----- 887











Still waiting to be added from one week ago...


----------



## Hambone07si

chucklez, what clocks are you running on that 5970? your score seems low for a 5970. I would think 40fps min


----------



## Hambone07si

oh, dip*****.. turn off 4xAA. That doesn't count. Then your score will be a lot higher too. You pic shows 1680x1050 4xAA


----------



## fssbzz

oh f**k my rank getting drop now...i should get another 5850 soon


----------



## asuindasun

My turn









asuindasun - Phenom II 920/3.8ghz - HD 5850 950/1150 - 22.4 FPS -564 score


----------



## Chucklez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hambone07si* 
oh, dip*****.. turn off 4xAA. That doesn't count. Then your score will be a lot higher too. You pic shows 1680x1050 4xAA

Gahh I thought I saw you had to have X4AA to be put on the list







!!!

Ill run it again tomorrow in the morning and get some better results. Card will probably be at 980/1225.


----------



## CDMAN

I will update the thread on Friday.


----------



## sting_rayz

My results, crossfired 5850's at 950/1250, core i7 920 @ 4.0


----------



## brettjv

Overclocked to 1000/1225.

48.1 FPS
1213 Score

Everything else is the same as my previous entry.

Please update whenever you get the chance


----------



## WingedCow

i7 @ 3.36GHz, XFX 5870 CFX @ Stock 850/1200


----------



## asuindasun

Should make a couple different sheets for 1, 2, 3 and 4 card config and an overall?

maybe to much work


----------



## buffalofloyd

Here's a couple runs I did on my XFX HD5870...

First thumbnail...
CPU: 4.20GHz
Core Voltage: 1.162v
Core Clock: 850
Memory Clock: 1200

Second thumbnail...
CPU: 4.20GHz
Core Voltage: 1.200v
Core Clock: 1000
Memory Clock: 1300


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *asuindasun*


Should make a couple different sheets for 1, 2, 3 and 4 card config and an overall?

maybe to much work










 That's asking a bit much I think. The scores are pretty much in order/grouped that way anyways.

Has anyone tried out the cat 10.4 beta yet?


----------



## Jason_B

Amazing benchmark! First time running it









Jason_B 
Q9650 @ 4Ghz
Ati 5770 Crossfire 950/1375
Fps 29.5
Score 744


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated.


----------



## masustic

man i dont know how much longer ill be able to hang in there?


----------



## BlakHart

ahh I got booted off the list with a score of 600... I'll be back monday though, second 5870 will be here by then


----------



## brettjv

Sorry to bug ya CDMAN, but my clocks were bumped to 1000/1225 for the run you just updated on the board there for me ... I mentioned it in my post, sorry if I was unclear about this change


----------



## Celeras

This leaderboard is going to be all dual GPU setups before my Fermi gets here isn't it ;-; Maybe I'll have a shot vs the 5770 CFs


----------



## Frosty88

Phenom II x4 955 C2 @ 3.8 GHz
Asus 5850 1000/1250

FPS: 25.8
Score: 650


----------



## NoahDiamond

NoahDiamond ---- C2Q q9550 / 3.85 ----- HD 5970, 950 / 950 / 1250 ----- 46.9 ----- 1182

Dual 5870s at the same clock speeds ARE slightly faster.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sting_rayz*


My results, crossfired 5850's at 950/1250, core i7 920 @ 4.0












Then this must mean the i7 920 is faster then your Q9550. Cuz his are clocked at 950/1250 and it's faster than your score.


----------



## Hambone07si

or I should say 2 5850's is faster than your 5970 at the same clocks. thats interesting


----------



## BlakHart

Add me back to the list, just Crossfired


----------



## calavera

5870 CF 900/1300
catalyst 10.3 official

all of the guys with same setup as mine are getting more points. are you guys using 10.3b??
I even got beat by 5850 CF. this makes me sad


----------



## BlakHart

I beat you by 50 points with the same GPU OC... I'm on Cat 10.3 also.

Very strange


----------



## firstchoicett

how do i make this print screen?

i try print screen and paste in paint but just a black spot.

thanks


----------



## calavera

is this heaven benchmark strictly GPU or does CPU affect the score?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calavera* 
is this heaven benchmark strictly GPU or does CPU affect the score?

It's GPU bound. As long as your card(s) are breathing you're good to go.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calavera* 

5870 CF 900/1300
catalyst 10.3 official

all of the guys with same setup as mine are getting more points. are you guys using 10.3b??
I even got beat by 5850 CF. this makes me sad









You just need to be more aggressive with the card OC's.


----------



## Frosty88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*











5870 CF 900/1300
catalyst 10.3 official

all of the guys with same setup as mine are getting more points. are you guys using 10.3b?? 
I even got beat by 5850 CF. this makes me sad











Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlakHart*


I beat you by 50 points with the same GPU OC... I'm on Cat 10.3 also.

Very strange


You have to remember that 50 points in the Heaven Benchmark is like 2 fps, so it's really not that far off. Could be applications running in the background, the OS may have different settings or ccc could be setup differently. The motherboard can also influence the score so that needs to be taken into account. Anyway, I wouldn't worry about a 2 fps difference, your cards are performing well.


----------



## firstchoicett

anyone here runing vista 64bit?

*SCORE IS ABOUT 3340*

*AVG FPS 122*

here is my score, i dont know if the program have a bug , but i selected Tessellation to be as extreme but it says disable.

but here is my score run about 3 test

cpu on stock

GPU's on 940/1250 each

So if anyone here knows how to fix this problem let me know thanks.


----------



## firstchoicett

Ok i got it right on this one.

heres the updated specs of my system,

just finish with the new build and i got over 2500 points. specs are 4 X 5870 Quad Crossfire, ASUS P6T7 WS SuperComputer, i7 975 OC 3.6Ghzs (1.3v), GPU's 930/1225

*Score 2780*

Fixed


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firstchoicett* 
Ok i got it right on this one.

heres the updated specs of my system,

just finish with the new build and i got over 2500 points. specs are 4 X 5870 Quad Crossfire, Asus P6T WS PRO, i7 975 OC 3.6Ghzs (1.3v), GPU's 930/1225

*Score 2780*


WTH? Something stinks here.


----------



## NoahDiamond

I wonder why no GTX 480/470 cards are on the board yet. I wish they would let me run benches on our 480 at the office. It's reserved for final testing.

I did get to touch the card though. That was an honor in itself.

It made me feel funny. Down there.


----------



## firstchoicett

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed* 
WTH? Something stinks here.

what happen?

like you want a video what?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firstchoicett*


what happen?

like you want a video what?


 Take a look at the other quad fire score that's at the top of the chart. NCSpecv81 know's what he's doing too... That and you have magic cards if they scale beyond 100%.


----------



## Commancer

I am also suspicious. Your cards are clocked slower, and your CPU is clocked slower.

I'd like a video.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


Take a look at the other quad fire score that's at the top of the chart. NCSpecv81 know's what he's doing too... That and you have magic cards if they scale beyond 100%.


phenom x4 bottleneck even a single 5850..
so...he got quad 5870..thats bottleneck result

my 5850 1000/1250 on phenom II 955 4.0ghz only 18k vantage.
5850 1000/1250 on i7 3.8ghz almost hit 20k on vantage.

11k-13k vantage score different for bottlenecking


----------



## Jason_B

Updating my score

Cards overclocked to 950\\1375, the first run only one was OC'd lol.

HD5770s in Crossfire


----------



## sniperpowa

I just ran the bench on those settings on my phenom IIx4 940 and single 5870.


----------



## firstchoicett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


phenom x4 bottleneck even a single 5850..
so...he got quad 5870..thats bottleneck result

my 5850 1000/1250 on phenom II 955 4.0ghz only 18k vantage.
5850 1000/1250 on i7 3.8ghz almost hit 20k on vantage.

11k-13k vantage score different for bottlenecking


The 4 5870 is runing under liquid cooling i will post up updated video soon you must subscribe to my channel to be the first one to see it, all 4 cards flash with the latest asus bios, all of them are runing a nice 930/1225 , i can push them to over 1000/1250 will do that tomorrow and see whats plays off..

very happy with the results i got, i cant wait to get my 480 GTX and thri SLI them lolzs

But update my score......


----------



## linkin93

This sucks! Why does the resolution HAVE to be 1680x1050? SOME of us still have 17" screens here!!!!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
phenom x4 bottleneck even a single 5850..
so...he got quad 5870..thats bottleneck result

my 5850 1000/1250 on phenom II 955 4.0ghz only 18k vantage.
5850 1000/1250 on i7 3.8ghz almost hit 20k on vantage.

11k-13k vantage score different for bottlenecking

I don't think so. Check the *GPU* score for those Vantage tests. Yes, the cpu portion of that test will be different, but that has nothing do with this this benchmark.

I'll wait for him to chime in. Besides, look at my score. My clocks where over 1Ghz core and you somehow managed to more then double my score. More then double. I'm not new to this game dudes.

No, don't waste your time making a video, this really isn't that important.


----------



## NCspecV81

The guy is faking his results. What one can do is enable extreme tessellation and just move all the sliders to the left once in the benchmark. Once you complete the run with tessellation practically off it will read as extreme as being completed. *A dead give away to this is the minimum fps.*

an extremely falsified result @ 1000/1300 and 5.033 on the i7 980x 6c/12t










A real result @ 1000/1300 and 5.033 on the i7 980x 6c/12t, which I must add is no where near this guys. =o\\


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firstchoicett* 
Ok i got it right on this one.

heres the updated specs of my system,

just finish with the new build and i got over 2500 points. specs are 4 X 5870 Quad Crossfire, Asus P6T WS PRO, i7 975 OC 3.6Ghzs (1.3v), GPU's 930/1225

*Score 2780*

hax


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firstchoicett* 
Ok i got it right on this one.

heres the updated specs of my system,

just finish with the new build and i got over 2500 points. specs are 4 X 5870 Quad Crossfire, Asus P6T WS PRO, i7 975 OC 3.6Ghzs (1.3v), GPU's 930/1225

*Score 2780*

Orly? Looks like you only got two PCI-E slots there champ.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firstchoicett* 
Ok i got it right on this one.

heres the updated specs of my system,

just finish with the new build and i got over 2500 points. specs are 4 X 5870 Quad Crossfire, Asus P6T WS PRO, i7 975 OC 3.6Ghzs (1.3v), GPU's 930/1225

*Score 2780*

Lies, lies, more lies, and more lies on top of lies.


----------



## brettjv

OP:

*Please notice I've upped my clocks for this run to 1015/1230* and mark it on the Board so that people don't wonder how my rig could score so high at the clocks that are up there now (925/1225).

All else is the same.

FPS: 49.0
Score: 1234

Thanks for your hard work in keeping up the leaderboard


----------



## Zaxis01




----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


OP:

*Please notice I've upped my clocks for this run to 1015/1230* and mark it on the Board so that people don't wonder how my rig could score so high at the clocks that are up there now (925/1225).

All else is the same.

FPS: 49.0
Score: 1234

Thanks for your hard work in keeping up the leaderboard










 You don't have to justify your results to us knower's.







Does anyone else really matter?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*


snip/ I'll try again with the PROPER settings!


 We look forward to it.


----------



## NCspecV81

wonder if firstchoicett shows back up? =o)


----------



## Slightly skewed

I think we need some banhammer.


----------



## NCspecV81

I wouldn't go that far, but he needs to rerun the benchmark with the same settings as everyone else.

OOOooo yeah score update. 93.9fps with quad 5870 @ 1000/1300 and i7 980x @ 5.033GHz.


----------



## NoahDiamond

I have a score of 65 million.

I used a 3dfx Voodoo Banshee, and a Pentium III Coppermine 667 with 256MB of SD Ram.

My rig rules.


----------



## dejanh

First try with CrossFireX, two MSI R5850 cards, watercooled using Swiftech Komodo blocks connected in parallel. Still working on the clocks though these are 100% stable. However, they are also near the max of the card as I am using 1.337V for this so I normally run at 1.250V and 1000MHz/1275MHz.










I tried doing a screenshot in the actual bench as well but it did not work as I end up with a black screenshot only.


----------



## Celeras

Gonna need a single/multi GPU split soon.


----------



## dr34m3r

Can I join







? i have 4890 no DX11


----------



## Zaxis01

I have Extreme Tesselation enabled, but for some reason it's showing up as disabled.

Does anyone know why that is?


----------



## dejanh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*


I have Extreme Tesselation enabled, but for some reason it's showing up as disabled.

Does anyone know why that is?


Because you do not have DX11 cards. You are running HD4800 series and therefore you have no support for tessellation.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dejanh*


Because you do not have DX11 cards. You are running HD4800 series and therefore you have no support for tessellation.


And therefore you're tests are irrelevant for this thread.

OP should mention in the title or in first post that if your results are going to get posted you must have a DX11 capable card....even though it should be obvious from the test settings given.

Will give results soon, I am very interested to see how my WCed 5970 will compare to others.









+rep for the thread.


----------



## Bloodhowler

here's mine (and FIRST post ever!)

920 @ 4.1, 5870 @ 1010/1250


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bloodhowler*


here's mine (and FIRST post ever!)

920 @ 4.1, 5870 @ 1010/1250


Welcome to OCN


----------



## smash_mouth01

Indeed welcome.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Celeras*


This leaderboard is going to be all dual GPU setups before my Fermi gets here isn't it ;-; Maybe I'll have a shot vs the 5770 CFs


That's aiming your potential card a bit low.


----------



## firstchoicett

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zaxis01* 









I have Extreme Tesselation enabled, but for some reason it's showing up as disabled.

Does anyone know why that is?


i had the same problem you was having, what i did was reinstalled my ATI drivers and everything works great, with 4 5870 water cooled scored 2600 points.

Please message me if you need more help, also if you have 2 different GPU overclocking programs ruining on the background with CC that can cause problems aswell.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firstchoicett*


i had the same problem you was having, what i did was reinstalled my ATI drivers and everything works great, with 4 5870 water cooled scored 2600 points.


I think you should take a look at the last couple of pages









I think everyone would like to know how you fit 4 5870's into a p6t ws pro. Not only that I explained how your results are faked.

Plus the guy you quoted will *never be able to run extreme tessellation*. He has a 4k series card.


----------



## firstchoicett

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
I think you should take a look at the last couple of pages









I think everyone would like to know how you fit 4 5870's into a p6t ws pro. Not only that I explained how your results are faked.

Plus the guy you quoted will *never be able to run extreme tessellation*. He has a 4k series card.


Thanks for the information, this is the real *firstchoicett* my friend was posting **** from my account, after i was going over the last 4 pages i notice what had taken place the mainboard used was the *Asus P6T7 WS SuperComputer*, so my apologies on his post of posting wrong information, and currently the correct score is 1874 with the correct settings i don't want to be misleading anyone, but i does be in and out of the country due to my business.

I just notice that his card is a 4 series so that wont work.

*NCspecV81
* thanks for pointing out all of the information and you was right when he run the test the settings was move about a quart way to the left.

Once again on behalf of myself im apologizing for the false information, i will have to change my password and don't save my password.


----------



## Nautilus

Anybody with GTX 400 series?


----------



## Celeras

It has not arrived yet ;;


----------



## Hambone07si

firstchoicett, I see you now posting the tips I gave you. Glad they helped you out. I see that got your i7 975 up to 4.4ghz(up from 4ghz).. So I take it your able to get all your cards to clock the same now too?

Funny that you have 4 cards, I only have 2, but your nowhere on the list above me?


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firstchoicett*


Thanks for the information, this is the real *firstchoicett * my friend was posting **** from my account, after i was going over the last 4 pages i notice what had taken place the mainboard used was the *Asus P6T7 WS SuperComputer*, so my apologies on his post of posting wrong information, and currently the correct score is 1874 with the correct settings i don't want to be misleading anyone, but i does be in and out of the country due to my business.

I just notice that his card is a 4 series so that wont work.

*NCspecV81
* thanks for pointing out all of the information and you was right when he run the test the settings was move about a quart way to the left.

Once again on behalf of myself im apologizing for the false information, i will have to change my password and don't save my password.



Sorry but this is a case of pics or it didn't happen.

http://firstchoicett.com/index.php?o...k=1&Itemid=175

is this price for a AMD PHENOM II 965 in US dollars and why a $100 + difference between the 955 and the 965 ?

http://www.firstchoicett.com/index.p...art&Itemid=175


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


Sorry but this is a case of pics or it didn't happen.



This. Indefinitely. That pesky little sneak of a friend benching my pc, faking results, and all just to post on my name in some random pc forum. =o\\


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


This. Indefinitely. That pesky little sneak of a friend benching my pc, faking results, and all just to post on my name in some random pc forum. =o\\



This may be nit picky but did you look at his computer hardware E store?
he has a phenom II 965 posted there for $380 while the 955 is $275.

I mean it could be another currency or something.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


This may be nit picky but did you look at his computer hardware E store?
he has a phenom II 965 posted there for $380 while the 955 is $275.

I mean it could be another currency or something.


ya i see that...is some crazy overprice there.


----------



## smash_mouth01

The thing that spun me out was that the I7 920 was cheaper than the Phenom 965.

Ok back on topic: Where do you guys think the 470/480 will sit on this list?


----------



## Hambone07si

Hate to say, but I think they will eat us up on this test. Going by the early benchmarks of the gtx 480. When Heaven got to some pretty hard tesselation points in the test, Nvidia cards didn't drop as low. Thats where I think those cards will succeed.

I'd say 3 of the 480's in sli will take 1st.


----------



## fssbzz

i think maybe 2 OCed gtx 480 will take the first.


----------



## Hambone07si

I don't think 2 cards will take it. 3 maybe. 2 doubt it.


----------



## fssbzz

did u saw the benchmark 3dmark vantage thingy for the GTX 480?
single OCed gtx 480 get 27K GPU score.
thats..kinda impress me~









http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...ck-nvidia.html


----------



## Hambone07si

Yeah, thats with the fake/physx support on the card. it's not that high when physx is disabled.

My 1 5870 scores. 24k no physx. My 2 5870's scores 34k


----------



## BlakHart

I don't know who will win but this thread might be abandoned.


----------



## Hambone07si

Here is my Xfire run with no physx


----------



## Hambone07si

here is the difference with no physx from a review. They are neck and neck. With no overclock on the card, it looks like the 5870 was a little faster.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlakHart*


I don't know who will win but this thread might be abandoned.


Why so?


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hambone07si* 
Why so?

no update to chart in like 5 days.


----------



## Outcasst

Updated.

Outcasst ---- Q6600 / 3.7GHz ----- 5850, 975 / 975 / 1250 ----- 24.6 ----- 621


----------



## NoahDiamond

I like boobies!

It's amazing that no women are overclocking their cards and posting here. At least, I don't think there are any.

Would it help if I pretended to be a girl?

"Te he!"


----------



## firstchoicett

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 
Sorry but this is a case of pics or it didn't happen.

http://firstchoicett.com/index.php?o...k=1&Itemid=175

is this price for a AMD PHENOM II 965 in US dollars and why a $100 + difference between the 955 and the 965 ?

http://www.firstchoicett.com/index.p...art&Itemid=175


The store is run from Trinidad so the prices on that shop will be in *USD but it will also be from TTD-USD*...Also the shop section has to be updated.


----------



## firstchoicett

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hambone07si* 
firstchoicett, I see you now posting the tips I gave you. Glad they helped you out. I see that got your i7 975 up to 4.4ghz(up from 4ghz).. So I take it your able to get all your cards to clock the same now too?

Funny that you have 4 cards, I only have 2, but your nowhere on the list above me?

yep your tips came out good, thanks alot very helpful person, i hope you help me when i get the 3 480GTX . my friends was messing with my account and system when i was gone.. but now that im back will try to get some real beach and post it up.


----------



## CDMAN

Thread Updated.

Note to all: Updates are posted once a week, not everyday.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDMAN*


Thread Updated.

Note to all: Updates are posted once a week, not everyday.


Hey thanks for the update hombre.

Although, the cpu was an i7 980x.


----------



## Celeras

Only 4 single GPU slots remain. Wonder if they'll last before my 470 gets here ;x S'been shipped!


----------



## NCspecV81

I ran a stock gtx 480 and 980x @ 4.54 and got 44fps.


----------



## NoGuru

I am getting an error, anyway to fix this?


----------



## NCspecV81

Single GTX480 @ 850/2000 with 980x HT OFF 4.54ghz


----------



## BlakHart

Holy crap, I'd like to see what that 480 could do with an i7 @ 4Ghz or a C2Q.


----------



## CDMAN

Made the cpu update NCspecV81.

I might make a Nvidia chart, dont know yet.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I am getting an error, anyway to fix this?

Anybody?


----------



## CDMAN

NoGuru, uninstall your video card drivers, restart your pc, and then reinstall the drivers that came with your card. Try the benchmark. If it works, then you can try more up to date drivers. Most of the time you should not have to uninstall the program, but you may have to do that as well.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firstchoicett*


yep your tips came out good, thanks alot very helpful person, i hope you help me when i get the 3 480GTX . my friends was messing with my account and system when i was gone.. but now that im back will try to get some real beach and post it up.


I have a pc just for friends. I'd never let them use my system.


----------



## ryman546

updated.


----------



## Celeras

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Single GTX480 @ 850/2000 with 980x HT OFF 4.54ghz










Single 480 jumping above 5870 crossfire?


----------



## superbabosheki

The fermi's are amazing with tessellation, it's a pity that games won't take advantage of it for a long time.


----------



## NoGuru

Got it to work. Is the CPU clock a factor?

NoGuru----Q9550/4.20----5850,1002/1262----42.7----1076


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Got it to work. Is the CPU clock a factor?

NoGuru----Q9550/4.20----5850,1002/1262----42.7----1076


You need to run tessellation on extreme. I'd have to say cpu plays a very little roll in it.


----------



## quakermaas

quakermaas----I7 920/3.8----5850(CF),1000/1200----48.3----1216


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


You need to run tessellation on extreme. I'd have to say cpu plays a very little roll in it.


Thanks, I ran the bench several times, had to forget something. I'll run it again later. rep to you.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Where are the Fermi Benchmarks? I know some of you have personal Fermi cards. Everyone kept saying they were getting them.

If work would only let me use the companies GTX 480 EVGA board, but Noooooo! I can't use it for games! ***! I am writing games here. We use it for games all the time. The hardware manager has a stick up his ass.


----------



## Hambone07si

No one is posting 480 results yet because it isn't April 12th yet. Most of the people that say they are getting one have to wait til they are released.

That's my guess Mr. I like boobies. Like the rest of us don't.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Single GTX480 @ 850/2000 with 980x HT OFF 4.54ghz












Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond*


Where are the Fermi Benchmarks? I know some of you have personal Fermi cards. Everyone kept saying they were getting them.

If work would only let me use the companies GTX 480 EVGA board, but Noooooo! I can't use it for games! ***! I am writing games here. We use it for games all the time. The hardware manager has a stick up his ass.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


No one is posting 480 results yet because it isn't April 12th yet. Most of the people that say they are getting one have to wait til they are released.

That's my guess Mr. I like boobies. Like the rest of us don't.



o.0 I posted one yesterday.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


o.0 I posted one yesterday.


Do you have an in-game screen shot? Press F12, then post the image from in game.

If the score is true, then nice.

People these days don't care much for the HTML images. They want screen shots in game.


----------



## NCspecV81

no I didn't get a screenshot. I can assure you it's a legit result. I have no reason to fake it lol.


----------



## MRHANDS

MRHANDS ---- i7-860 / 3.8GHZ ----- 5770, 960mhz / 1250mhz ----- 32.3 ----- 813


----------



## dejanh

Well, this is as far as these cards are going to go without flashing the BIOS to the R5870 version. It's a decent improvement from the previous scores. CPU has very minimal impact on the scores as my previous run was at 4.2GHz (CDMAN posted incorrect info for CPU and cards *previously*, it *should have been 4.2GHz and 1.337V/1050/1275 for the total score of 1261*).

*This run is at 4.65GHz with the R5850 cards at 1.350V/1055/1280.*


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
Single GTX480 @ 850/2000 with 980x HT OFF 4.54ghz










Is this overclock 24/7 stable? I never like to see a post of a card that is only bench-able before becoming unstable. I can score over 60FPs Average, but it is not stable 24/7 for gaming.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond* 
Is this overclock 24/7 stable? I never like to see a post of a card that is only bench-able before becoming unstable. I can score over 60FPs Average, but it is not stable 24/7 for gaming.

Give it a rest! If it's benchable, that is stable enough for a lot of people. I happen to believe his score is legit.


----------



## Hambone07si

No one said this was a stability benching thread. I don't run my cards at 1030/1250 when i'm gaming. I use 1000/1250. I bumped up for my score. I bet over 75% of the scores listed were not what people run daily.

If you can hit 60fps with that 5970, I'd luv to see that. I'd be very impressed if a 5970 can out do 2 5870's.


----------



## dejanh

I agree, this is a benchmark thread, not stability thread. I run my signature settings for 24/7.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Here's another run I just did on my XFX HD5870...

CPU: 4.20GHz
Core Voltage: 1.250v
Core Clock: 1030
Memory Clock: 1330


----------



## Hambone07si

Your not knocking me out of 1st place in Xfire. sorry.

Hambone07si, Cpu i7 980x 4.433ghz, Xfire 5870's 1050/1300, Score 50.9fps 1281.


----------



## Hambone07si

Ok, I went even higher.

Hambone07si, cpu i7 980x 4.433ghz, Xfire 5870's 1060/1300, 51.2fps score 1289


----------



## Hambone07si

I still got more if you want some


----------



## fssbzz

holy cow..im at the last now haha..should start my Xfire tmr


----------



## Hambone07si

Gotta luv watta!! I want to see some more Xfire hit 51fps +


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fssbzz*


holy cow..im at the last now haha..should start my Xfire tmr










Crank that card up dude!! It's got more than 850 in it!!


----------



## superbabosheki

superbabosheki - i7 920 2.67(stock ftw atm!), xfire 5770's 960/1370 - 32.3fps - 813


----------



## Joey395

Overclocked my card to 900mhz/1300mhz this morning and here are the results:
Whatchu guys think? Oh yea, I'm on the basic 10.3 drivers. Don't wanna be on the list or anything, just want to know your opinion on this overclock that's all.


----------



## ryman546

are any of u having a sort of.....bog/hang every 5 seconds *very small very slight* or so in heaven benchmark AFTER you overclock?

Both cards overclock fine seperate but once i put them together oh noz.


----------



## superbabosheki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joey395*


Overclocked my card to 900mhz/1300mhz this morning and here are the results:
Whatchu guys think? Oh yea, I'm on the basic 10.3 drivers. Don't wanna be on the list or anything, just want to know your opinion on this overclock that's all.


You're second picture's fps of 19 is really low for a 5870 on those settings which leads me to believe that you have a bad overclock somewhere.
edit: oh wait you have 8x aa, re run the test with the correct settings.


----------



## fssbzz

ok...
update my score to CF 5770 OCed xD 955 OCed 4.1mhz


----------



## NoahDiamond

SCREEN shots! We need screen shots. Press F12 in the benchmark when your results come up.

I thought about getting a second HD 5970, but I think I am OK with my setup. The benchmark results I submit are only 24/7 benchmarks. I have pulled over 55FPS, but it sometimes had Artifacts and would not be stable for more than 10 minutes. Not so much due to heat, but due to transistor sync issue. A water block would not resolve this. My chips simply will not clock higher than 925/5000 without causing too much heat on the memory, and the GPUs are apparently not perfectly binned. The card locks up before the card even starts to heat up. I thought about a water block, just so it would be quieter, but I am not willing to invest that much money.

Besides, the fan reminds me of a Harley Davidson. The more noise it makes, the more power it has and the more attention it attracts.

Perhaps if I had a more powerful power supply, things might work out differently. It is possible I am simply running out of power, but I think I just reached the limit of the electrical resistance of my GPUs. Besides, it has to handle both GPUs on one board. I'm sure that factors into it as well.


----------



## ryman546

bingo add me


----------



## BlakHart

Updated @ 950/1300

Not to much higher than my last score but enough to bump me up a few spots


----------



## Smoka Cola

OLD - THIS IS NOT MY ENTRY! SEE BELOW!


Smoka Cola ---- Intel Core i7 930 / 4.21Ghz ---- 5970, 900/1300MHz ---- 44.7 ---- 1,126

Decided to overclock it a bit more











Smoka Cola ---- Intel Core i7 930 / 4.21Ghz ---- 5970, 920/1315MHz ---- 45.6 ---- 1,150


----------



## ryman546

dang a 5970 beat me....Cannot have this! Charging 1ghz


----------



## Hambone07si

Why don't you charge up 1060/1300 and hit this


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

I've looked, perhaps not well enough, for a Heaven 2.0 directx 10 thread to see how I measure up. Does anyone know of one?


----------



## NCspecV81

Chargin' muh layzurs for the quad fermi run.


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Chargin' muh layzurs for the quad fermi run.


That would be like 200 FPS.

You must be feeling invincible.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Muahaha Im still at number 4.


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


Muahaha Im still at number 4.










You can be 2nd with a mild overclock.


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

kinda sad being i have 8gbs ram and a quad core now, but everything is stock including the video card.


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

Odd with my C2d and 4gbs i hit 20.1 and my lowest FPS is 5.4

With the Q6600 and 8 gbs i hit 19.9 and my lowest FPS is 3.5


----------



## CDMAN

ryman546,

You need post your entry correctly or you will not be added in the next update.


----------



## fssbzz

Xx573v3xX_Z28
CRANK THAT **** UP!


----------



## Joey395

Ran Heaven 2.0 today and got 1097 instead of 1100, I guess there's a margin of error?
Oh wait, now it's 1101.


----------



## NoahDiamond

I wonder when the GTX 480/470 cards will start showing up?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Single GTX480 @ 850/2000 with 980x HT OFF 4.54ghz











How many times must he post, already been here, and you asked the same question.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond*


I wonder when the GTX 480/470 cards will start showing up?










YouTube- GTX 480 Vs HD 5870 EXTREME Tessellation Showdown
here...wonder how many times u gonna ask...


----------



## NCspecV81

2 gtx480's are matching my quad 5870 run in this benchmark. I haven't had any time to post the screenies.


----------



## Hambone07si

Matching your score?


----------



## Celeras

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


2 gtx480's are matching my quad 5870 run in this benchmark. I haven't had any time to post the screenies.


All talk until screenshots are provided!


----------



## NCspecV81

SLI 480's










Tri SLI 480's


----------



## ryman546

that is amazing. wow. nvidia no joke on the tes.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


SLI 480's










Tri SLI 480's











totally owned! NICE awesome!


----------



## Avery

Here is one GTX 480
GPU Clock: 800mhz
Memory: 2000 (4000 effective)


----------



## Celeras

Seeing these fermi numbers makes me excited for 3dMark 2010, or whatever the DX11 version is going to be called. HWBOT is going to be dominated


----------



## fudgedelic

GTX 480 SLI @ 800/2000


----------



## Slightly skewed

Ya, I had a feeling... It was fun while it lasted red team.


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


Ya, I had a feeling... It was fun while it lasted red team.










We still compete where it matters most...Games.


----------



## sliprty

GTX 480 @ 815/1000


----------



## Nautilus

LOL op is taking his time to add Fermi results


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Single 470 run.


----------



## 1BADASS

Unigine
Heaven Benchmark v2.0
FPS: 69.5
Scores: 1750
Min FPS: 22.1
Max FPS: 143.2

Hardware
Binary: Windows 32bit Visual C++ 1500 Release Mar 7 2010
Operating system: Windows 7 (build 7600, Service Pack 3) 64bit
CPU model: AMD Phenom(tm) II X3 720 Processor
CPU flags: 3523MHz MMX+ 3DNow!+ SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSE4A HTT
GPU model: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 8.17.11.9725 896Mb

Settings
Render: direct3d11
Mode: 1920x1200 fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 4x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Volumetric: enabled
Replication: disabled
Tessellation: disabled

Unigine Corp. Â© 2005-2010


----------



## 1BADASS

Unigine
Heaven Benchmark v2.0
FPS: 80.5 
Scores: 2028 
Min FPS: 21.5 
Max FPS: 166.8

Hardware
Binary: Windows 32bit Visual C++ 1500 Release Mar 7 2010 
Operating system: Windows 7 (build 7600, Service Pack 3) 64bit 
CPU model: AMD Phenom(tm) II X3 720 Processor 
CPU flags: 3523MHz MMX+ 3DNow!+ SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSE4A HTT 
GPU model: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 8.17.11.9725 896Mb

Settings
Render: direct3d11 
Mode: 1600x1200 fullscreen 
Shaders: high 
Textures: high 
Filter: trilinear 
Anisotropy: 16x 
Occlusion: enabled 
Refraction: enabled 
Volumetric: enabled 
Replication: disabled 
Tessellation: disabled

Unigine Corp. Â© 2005-2010


----------



## Celeras

My single 470 results. Ran 3 times because of that minimum FPS.. don't know why, but there's this one stage transition near the end that always gets me. Sitting at like 20ish until then


----------



## shhhpark

my score at stock settings is 1078 how do i upload my html save file?


----------



## shhhpark

stock cpu clocks for now
5870's running at 900/1300


----------



## dual

CPU 3.22Ghz, GPU core 900, memory 1200


----------



## Console-hater

HD 5850 @ stock and scores seems worrying for me... Installing new driver... I'll see how much an improvement it will make.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Console-hater* 
HD 5850 @ stock and scores seems worrying for me... Installing new driver... I'll see how much an improvement it will make.

Your score looks about right for stock.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Here is mine: Q9550 @ 4.0GHz | HD 5850 @ 1000/1250.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hambone07si* 
If anyone is interested...


I don't want to be the forum police but maaaaaaaaaaybe you should remove that post.


----------



## Console-hater

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Your score looks about right for stock.


Phew... I just checking if I didn't waste my money on bad hardware.


----------



## Nautilus

Here is my score,
System: Q9300 @ 3.45Ghz and HD5870 @ 1050/1360Mhz


----------



## smash_mouth01

Cpu 720BE @ 3616 MHZ Xfire 5770 @ 960/1310

FPS: 32.9 Scores: 829


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01* 









Cpu 720BE @ 3616 MHZ Xfire 5770 @ 960/1310

FPS: 32.9 Scores: 829

These 5770s are doing great in benchmarks and games. All the scores i've seen so far pointing that they're faster than my 5870.

You know I thought about getting 2x 5770s once but _microstuttering_ and _low minimum fps_ were deal breakers...


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nautilus*


These 5770s are doing great in benchmarks and games. All the scores i've seen so far pointing that they're faster than my 5870.

You know I thought about getting 2x 5770s once but _microstuttering_ and _low minimum fps_ were deal breakers...


The strange thing is that in some if not most cases the crossfireX 5770's have a higher minimum.

I was thinking about upgrading my cards ,then I waited until the GTX4** series came out to see how my cards fared.
I have a warm fuzzy feeling now and now I'm happy to wait for the 6000 series.


----------



## papcrap

Here are my overclocked GTX 470 scores.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

phenom II [email protected] crossfire [email protected]/1310
fps: 33.4 score: 841


----------



## Nautilus

this thread is dead.


----------



## Tank

Phenom II [email protected] 3.8 Ghz Single, EVGA GTX 470 Superclocked edition overclocked to 750core /851 mem /1500 shader


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nautilus* 
this thread is dead.

Or updates every 2 weeks now.


----------



## eus090474

Attachment 151221


----------



## shinji2k

CPU is at 4.2GHz, not sure why it says 4.0. The 5870s are at 1040/1200.


----------



## Saltd0g

Hey guys just got a EAH5870 do these scores seem about right? Looks a bit small to me!


----------



## CDMAN

Hey everyone, Sorry I have not updated the thread. I am on Vac in Japan right now. Will be back in the states on Thurs of this week and do updates soon after that.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I don't want to be the forum police but maaaaaaaaaaybe you should remove that post.


Sorry dude. didn't know you had to have 35 rep to do that. I'm new to this form, or atleast only post once in a while. someone asked me if i would get rid of one. so I was letting them know. No biggy. I know I bought 4 5870's before I found 1 that was 1000mhz stable. Just thought someone on this form mite like it. I will follow the rules.


----------



## Hambone07si

The fermi cards may destroy the ati 5000's in this benchmark, but they don't destroy them in all games thats for sure. A single 470 destroys a single 5870 in this test. the 5870 destroys the 470 in battlefield bad company 2. just played for 4 hours and my friend next to me has a 470 and his frames were under 60 all the time while my 5870 was locked at 60fps.

Don't sell your 5000's for a fermi just cause this test. Very few games are faster with them right now. Plus I'm sure there will be some 485's or 490's soon.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDMAN*


Post Heaven Benchmark 2.0 scores here. Thread will be update once a week. 
To keep everyone using the same settings, Please use the following settings with a a DX11 capable card:

Render: Direct X 11 
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen 
Shaders: high 
Textures: high 
Filter: trilinear 
Anisotropy: 16x 
Occlusion: enabled 
Refraction: enabled
Replication: off
Volumetric: enabled 
Anti-Aliasing: default
Tessellation: extreme

Please provide a screen shot with your score showing to allow for score verification. Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above will not be counted.

Also populate your data with each entry:

Member Name ---- Processor / Speed ----- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ----- FPS ----- Score











Not to be a hassle, but why has this not been updated in 10 days?

EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDMAN*


Hey everyone, Sorry I have not updated the thread. I am on Vac in Japan right now. Will be back in the states on Thurs of this week and do updates soon after that.


Sorry, should have read that post. How is your vacation?


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*


The fermi cards may destroy the ati 5000's in this benchmark, but they don't destroy them in all games thats for sure. A single 470 destroys a single 5870 in this test. the 5870 destroys the 470 in battlefield bad company 2. just played for 4 hours and my friend next to me has a 470 and his frames were under 60 all the time while my 5870 was locked at 60fps.

Don't sell your 5000's for a fermi just cause this test. Very few games are faster with them right now. Plus I'm sure there will be some 485's or 490's soon.


Fermi can dedicate it's ENTIRE processing power, if need be, to tessellation, but when doing so, it loses the ability to process additional information. It has no dedicated processing sections. It runs tessellation on it's CUDA cores, so the tessellation is scalable.

EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *papcrap*


Here are my overclocked GTX 470 scores.











Can you please post an in-game screen shot?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dual*










CPU 3.22Ghz, GPU core 900, memory 1200


This person posted an in-game screen shot. Run the benchmark, press F12, then upload the image.


----------



## Celeras

Messed with OC a tad, probably as high as I'll get on stock volts. 750/925:


----------



## NCspecV81

check this out with a single gtx480


----------



## Celeras

Wheres the Quad SLI man, I want to see 200 frames.


----------



## firstchoicett

nice scores.


----------



## mikejustis

IS this a good score?


----------



## smash_mouth01

Good score but no cigar, you are using a DX10 graphics card in the top 30 DX11 heaven results.
notice the greyed out tessellation.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


check this out with a single gtx480











Is that 24/7 stable?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond*


Is that 24/7 stable?



as a matter of fact =o)


----------



## Celeras

SURE TAKES YOUR LASERS A LONG TIME TO CHARGE FOR QUAD SLI NVSPEC.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Celeras*


SURE TAKES YOUR LASERS A LONG TIME TO CHARGE FOR QUAD SLI NVSPEC.










I ran the bench with triSLI. I don't have 4 gtx480's to do quad. I think it was like 120fps for tri?


----------



## fssbzz

fermi really did a great job on heavy tessellation







.but in most game, the red side still king.
i will just wait for what they up for the 6 series.


----------



## trubritar

Here is the Trubritar run using 4 way SLi with GTX 480 sc's on air.

CPU Intel 980x 4.4GHz, GPU GTX 480 4 way SLi GPU Clock 800MHz, Memory 1000MHz.

Link to screenshot image


----------



## NCspecV81

As predicted quad sli seems to not be scaling well at all.

here's a run with trisli.


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trubritar*


Here is the Trubritar run using 4 way SLi with GTX 480 sc's on air.

CPU Intel 980x 4.4GHz, GPU GTX 480 4 way SLi GPU Clock 800MHz, Memory 1000MHz.

Link to screenshot image












hey is Trubitar~! i love ur review







it rocks























nice score!


----------



## trubritar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


As predicted quad sli seems to not be scaling well at all.

here's a run with trisli.











I agree, this is the first attempt though, with better drivers will come much power...Hopefully









Take care

Trub


----------



## fssbzz

what clock is that for GTX 480 trisli NCspec. amazing score anyway!


----------



## hoth17

hoth17----x4 965 /4.1----GTX 470,775/875/1550----43.1----1085


----------



## NCspecV81

GTX 480's in SLI beat my quad 5870 run O.O!


----------



## 1BADASS

Unigine
Heaven Benchmark v2.0
FPS: 86.9 
Scores: 2189 
Min FPS: 44.5 
Max FPS: 186.1

Hardware
Binary: Windows 32bit Visual C++ 1500 Release Mar 7 2010 
Operating system: Windows 7 (build 7600, Service Pack 3) 64bit 
CPU model: AMD Phenom(tm) II X3 720 Processor 
CPU flags: 3423MHz MMX+ 3DNow!+ SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSE4A HTT 
GPU model: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 8.17.11.9745 896Mb

Settings
Render: direct3d11 
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen 
Shaders: high 
Textures: high 
Filter: trilinear 
Anisotropy: 16x 
Occlusion: enabled 
Refraction: enabled 
Volumetric: enabled 
Replication: disabled 
Tessellation: disabled

I cannot activate Tessellation because of the particular seriel of card spewing
Unigine Corp. Â© 2005-2010


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


GTX 480's in SLI beat my quad 5870 run O.O!

/snip


 That's a pretty astounding OC there. This is on air? I take it that voltage was added to accomplish this? Temps?


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed* 
That's a pretty astounding OC there. This is on air? I take it that voltage was added to accomplish this? Temps?

Yeah its on air. If I had enough water cooling capacity other than a single mcr-drive dual fan rad I would put more of them on water. My water overclock was 940/2400, which should put sli 480's well into the 100fps at those settings.


----------



## ritchwell

My stock PnY 470


----------



## fudgedelic

Updated with my tri-sli 480's @ 800/975


----------



## Avery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trubritar*


I agree, this is the first attempt though, with better drivers will come much power...Hopefully









Take care

Trub


Hey Trubritat







you should try running again on the new Fermi Driver 197.55 !


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avery*


Hey Trubritat







you should try running again on the new Fermi Driver 197.55 !



That's what he ran on if he used 4 cards. That driver enabled 4way sli.


----------



## CDMAN

Ok everyone, I have made a nvidia chart to go with the ati chart. I will update the ati scores on Monday (I dont have access to the ati score chart right now). I will no longer be adding details to either chart.

The data charts will only have Rank, Member Name, CPU, GPU, FPS, Score, and Thread update date.


----------



## NCspecV81

CDMAN - are we doing normal tessellation now or extreme still?


----------



## fudgedelic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDMAN*











Ok everyone, I have made a nvidia chart to go with the ati chart. I will update the ati scores on Monday (I dont have access to the ati score chart right now). I will no longer be adding details to either chart.

The data charts will only have Rank, Member Name, CPU, GPU, FPS, Score, and Thread update date.


Normal tesselation?


----------



## ryman546

man gtx480's murder this benchmark.


----------



## Smykster

Here we go!

Smykster ---- Q9550 / 4Ghz ----- HD 5870, 1000/ 1250 ----- 26.1 ----- 657


----------



## CDMAN

My bad, lol. I posted the wrong bench. My body is still adjusting to the time zone change.
Everything should be fixed now.


----------



## Smykster

is the heaven benchmark swayed toward nvidia? If so, is this because of tessellation?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

this is my first trifire run with vapor-x 5770's. i had to set the cpu at stock settings and couldn't give the gpu's anything above stock voltage due the 650w psu i have. 960/1350 is max for these at stock v's. i also have my 2 way crossfire score attached. with a bigger psu and the ability to push the gpu's higher, and the cpu, i should be able to get over 1300 imo.
[email protected](no oc)
vapor-x hd5770 x3-960/1350
fps-50.0
score-1260


----------



## NoahDiamond

I like the nVidia results. I would like to see some real world results too. I know the Heaven 2.0 benchmark is going to rule on the GTX 480, as it can dedicate almost the entire GPU to Tessellation, but in real world applications, I have found the ATI brethren to be on par, sometimes a tidbit faster, and sometimes a tidbit slower. I don't see Heaven 2.0, which is nVidia biased to be a reflection of the real world gaming. Also, can users please start posting their driver versions as well? I think that will be VERY important in determining the best drivers to use.

Thanks.

Mad props to the GTX 480 users. They scale very well. They may be late to the party, but they are fashionably late.







I personally feel they let ATI release their beasts, then determined how to go from there. nVidia have made some wise decisions as of late. I just wish availability were better, and the cards were more stable. I have heard/seen a lot of stability issues with the new Fermi boards.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smykster*


is the heaven benchmark swayed toward nvidia? If so, is this because of tessellation?


Short answer, Yes.
Long answer... Yeeeeeeesssssssssss.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDMAN*


My bad, lol. I posted the wrong bench. My body is still adjusting to the time zone change.
Everything should be fixed now.











Props to the OC. Is it 24/7 stable? How is your power bill and room temperature?

Have you nuked your eyes yet? I hear the radiation is insane.


----------



## CDMAN

I water cool my cpu and video cards so heat is never a issue for me. All of my benchmarks are 24/7 stable.


----------



## 1BADASS

dont buy gtx 295 platinum cannot increase voltage **** card


----------



## Hambone07si

Real world results are that I can play Battlefield Bad Company 2 Maxed out in 1080p with 32xCSAA and 16xAF LOCKED AT 60FPS...This is with 2 470's in Sli.. My 480's are coming next week


----------



## CDMAN

Ati scores updated.


----------



## mxthunder

Member Name ---- Processor / Speed ----- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ----- FPS ----- Score

mxthunder - PHII 965 / 4.0 - GTX480, 775/1550/2000 - 48.2 - 1215


----------



## fssbzz

my new ATI score.
update it

























CF 5850


----------



## Greg121986

Greg121986 4.0Ghz PNY GTX 470 SLI 801/1602/1802 60.2FPS 1534 Points.


----------



## NCspecV81

Got a new score with a single GTX480 =o)~


----------



## Tank

slightly higher score than my last run


----------



## criminal

Criminal 3808Ghz EVGA GTX 470 765/1530/1875 41.2FPS 1058 Points.


----------



## Voluntary

Voluntary---- i7 930 /4.00Ghz ----- GTX 470 (vanillia)713/ 1425/ 1875 -----40.8 ----- Score 1027


----------



## Voluntary

damn you criminal i just cant get to those clocks..... on stock voltage...


----------



## criminal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voluntary*


damn you criminal i just cant get to those clocks..... on stock voltage...


I am not on stock voltage with those clocks either. I am using 1.012.


----------



## DannyM

Member Name: DannyM
Processor / Speed: i7 920 4.2Ghz
GPU Name: Asus GTX 470
Core / Shaders / Memory: 800 / 1600 / 2000
FPS: 45.3
Score: 1141

Top GTX 470 so far.......WOO HOO!!!!








Looks like i beat some 5970's, 5870 xfire, and some 5850 xfires


----------



## Dman

gpu at 825mhz, cpu @ 4ghz, some artifacting probably due to the fact the ram and vrms are naked right now, waiting on my full coverage block, just using a d-tek normal gpu block atm.


----------



## CDMAN

Thread Updated

My new Score:


----------



## Slightly skewed

Some impressive scores.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

got a new psu. went from a 650w to a 850w and i can actually oc everything. still making some adjustments. this what i got so far. 3 vapor-x hd 5770's in trifire.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

new score. 1306


----------



## BlakHart

^^^ Nice!

I'm going to get booted off the list soon.


----------



## ryman546

nvidia dominates this benchmark.


----------



## NoahDiamond

It good to see all the cards rolled into one image. The card has massive tessellation power, especially when overclocked, highly scaled and using the latest software. Very impressive.

BTW, Pancreatitis sucks. I just got out of the hospital with this. It really, really sucks.

http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddise.../pancreatitis/

So, anyway, my current understanding is that the GTX 480, plus a water-block, pump and reservoir and radiators make the card worth it. How much was it to get a GTX 480 plus all those extra components? Are any of these GTX 480 scores using stock cooling?


----------



## saulin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond*


It good to see all the cards rolled into one image. The card has massive tessellation power, especially when overclocked, highly scaled and using the latest software. Very impressive.

BTW, Pancreatitis sucks. I just got out of the hospital with this. It really, really sucks.

http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddise.../pancreatitis/

So, anyway, my current understanding is that the GTX 480, plus a water-block, pump and reservoir and radiators make the card worth it. How much was it to get a GTX 480 plus all those extra components? Are any of these GTX 480 scores using stock cooling?


The GTX 480 seems to hit 825-850 just fine on stock cooling. Mine can do 875Mhz on stock cooling. I have added fans to my case for better airflow which helps a lot. On Watter they should be able to do 875-900+

I think NCSpec has his cards on water.


----------



## NCspecV81

915/2300 on stock air
940/2400 on weak water

those are 20 minute burns in msi afterburner


----------



## Dman

Best I can do with this gpu 851core/2000 mem, any higher and it artifacts like mad, volts are maxed out. Wonder if they will release a utility that will let you up the volts to like 1.2 or something.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Core i7 975 stock, GTX 470 790/1580/1950
(these arent even my max overclocks)


----------



## Dman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


Core i7 975 stock, GTX 470 790/1580/1950
(these arent even my max overclocks)











Your tessellation setting is not visible.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Fixed, this is the new run, I had Tessell on Normal for the above pic ^^^


----------



## Dman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


Fixed, this is the new run, I had Tessell on Normal for the above pic ^^^

































Pretty good! Except it needs to be run in fullscreen mode to be added, you ran it in windowed mode.


----------



## DarKeY

Erm, I don't wanna be rude, ruin this thread or accuse anyone of cheating but a screenshot can easily be manipulated on Paint with copy paste scores from a screenshot to the other. Example:

*Real scores:*









*Lame scores to fake image:*









*Fake image:*


----------



## Dman

Interesting, perhaps we need to submit the actual html file instead.


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dman* 
Interesting, perhaps we need to submit the actual html file instead.

Most of the members in this thread can detect a faked score based on the system spec's listed in the benchmark. People who want to cheat will and nothing can stop that, But it's no reason to make things harder for everyone else who does the right thing.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDMAN*


Most of the members in this thread can detect a faked score based on the system spec's listed in the benchmark. People who want to cheat will and nothing can stop that, But it's no reason to make things harder for everyone else who does the right thing.


Yeah, it's not hard to spot scores that are off. If someone chooses to cheat, they can't feel good about their score, knowing it was fabricated.


----------



## BlakHart

you can cheat on this? I was wondering why systems with less or similar hardware were scoring much better than me...

Lame..


----------



## NCspecV81

that's why everyone is posting an image from the actual in-bench result, and not the html file generated. Noah said to press f12 for in-game screenshots and that's what I've been doing.


----------



## TurboHertz

***, Tribitar has QUAD 480's and was beaten with someone with TRI 480's!
That pisses me off, was the leaders 980x overclocked THAT much?!?


----------



## DarKeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


that's why everyone is posting an image from the actual in-bench result, and not the html file generated. Noah said to press f12 for in-game screenshots and that's what I've been doing.


Lol, im sorry to inform you (I'm not even using a hard program, it's all made on Paint):

*Real Benchmark results:*










*Low quality/resolution results to cut scores from one to the other:*



















*Fake image, I even manipulated the FPS on the right corner, it was 34 and I made it look like 84 (since the lowest FPS value was 67.8 I could'nt let those 34 in the image, but it was easy as pie changing that):*










*PS: I don't wanna start an argue here, just showing what you can do with faking scores. Don't take it personal NCspecV81 or anyone else. Laterz*


----------



## pcgamers

Hi All, here's my score

pcgamers, i7 930 @4.31GHz, Trifire 3xHD5850 @1010/4800, 70.6fps, score 1777










Another one as a proof..at least I have place in the list


----------



## CDMAN

Thread Upaded.


----------



## chingu

Here's mine:


----------



## btdvox

dlete


----------



## Celeras

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarKeY*


Erm, I don't wanna be rude, ruin this thread or accuse anyone of cheating but a screenshot can easily be manipulated on Paint with copy paste scores from a screenshot to the other. Example:


Cool story, nobody cares. This is a forum competition amongst posters, absolute WORST case scenario is somebody cheated and got on a spreadsheet... woopty doo. You really registered to complain about this?


----------



## btdvox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Celeras*


Cool story, nobody cares. This is a forum competition amongst posters, absolute WORST case scenario is somebody cheated and got on a spreadsheet... woopty doo. You really registered to complain about this?










Haha well I have posted two shots. One cheated and One not. How did I cheat on the one? Simple, OP stated to use 16 X AF, but I had AF forced off. and got 97.5 FPS, the other 93.X is legit.

Just wanted to show how someone could cheat on the test pretty easily. But why not be honest? I used this simply to figure out if my Cards were working ok.


----------



## Celeras

Point is, what the **** are you complaining about. Someones specific score? Nobody jumps out as wildly false, and nobody cares if a score was edited to be a few fps higher.

And if not that.. what, the benchmark? It does exactly what its supposed to do, and any bench(anything, really) can be falsified in a screenshot.










30 seconds in PS, and totally passable if you ignore the fps numbers.. which I can't be bothered to change as well just to make this ludicrous point. gtf-o with this nonsense... seriously.


----------



## chingu

what gives? this thing still hasn't updated in 5 days?


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chingu* 
what gives? this thing still hasn't updated in 5 days?









Did you read the 1st post of the thread?

Thread will be update once a week.

A week has 7 days last time I checked.


----------



## SmasherBasher




----------



## btdvox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Celeras*


Point is, what the **** are you complaining about. Someones specific score? Nobody jumps out as wildly false, and nobody cares if a score was edited to be a few fps higher.

And if not that.. what, the benchmark? It does exactly what its supposed to do, and any bench(anything, really) can be falsified in a screenshot.










30 seconds in PS, and totally passable if you ignore the fps numbers.. which I can't be bothered to change as well just to make this ludicrous point. gtf-o with this nonsense... seriously.


I like what you said in your Sig. I hate how people bash Nvidia's Innovations to compare. Turn Physx, tesselation, 3D Vision off. In fact turn everything off! haha...Yeah thats tottally why I bought 2 GTX 480's. To NOT run everything at high.


----------



## justin.kerr

but when a benchmark is trying to test the CPU, and a person cheats by using the GPU to calc the CPU score, it does not make any sense..


----------



## pcgamers

Both Ati and NVIDIA is good company, they're working hard researching new tech and earned profits from our money, in returns we owned their product and happy with it. Eventhough currently I own ati product, i do owned nvidia previously and I can say they're doing a good job on their products so far. so, please no more bashing...we're here to share information, gain knowledge and joyfullness...say NO to FANBOY!


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

Hi guys ok this is my first post i have just installed a gtx480 and done a benchmark and just wanted to share my results

=FIB=Goldberg ---- i7 965 extreme / Speed -- 4.4 Name gtx480, Core 890 / Shaders 1780 / Memory Corsair Dmoinator gt 2000 ----- FPS 56.2 ----- Score 1416


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger*


new score. 1306


This is the one I find really annoying. Those scores are better then any 5970.

$600 card vs 3x $150 cards.









Impressive DrBrownfinger...


----------



## btdvox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justin.kerr* 
but when a benchmark is trying to test the CPU, and a person cheats by using the GPU to calc the CPU score, it does not make any sense..


Last time I checked. Futuremark Touted the fact that 3d Mark vantage uses Physx, and you want to say it tests only CPU.

Time to get with the times! If a program uses GPGPU, than it should use the GPU. The CPU should be used for things meant for.


----------



## CDMAN

Thread Updated

My updated score:


----------



## justin.kerr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *btdvox* 
Last time I checked. Futuremark Touted the fact that 3d Mark vantage uses Physx, and you want to say it tests only CPU.

Time to get with the times! If a program uses GPGPU, than it should use the GPU. The CPU should be used for things meant for.

if you actually paid attention, it says to measure CPU gaming performance using physics...


----------



## NoGuru

1765 on the shaders CDMAN, dam bro, sick.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
This is the one I find really annoying. Those scores are better then any 5970.

$600 card vs 3x $150 cards.









Impressive DrBrownfinger...

yeah i was very happy with the results. its just one benchmark though. we get smoked by the greens in this one. real world results are bc2 plays awesome with trifire(1920x1080,8aa,16af,hbao on, max settings, average 115fps at 900/1300, never gets lower than 75fps in multiplayer with spikes over 200fps), thats it. every other game is about the same as 2way crossfire. also it didn't work good at all untill catalyst 10.4 came out. with shipping it was actually more like $515 for the 3 cards


----------



## Salami991

Member Name ---- Processor / Speed ----- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ----- FPS ----- Score

Salami991 ---- i5-750 / 4013MHz ----- GTX 480, 800 / 1600 / 950 ----- 49.3 ----- 1242


----------



## buffalofloyd

Here's my new score with my new crossfire setup...

CPU: 4.20GHz

Core Clock: 975
Memory Clock: 1275


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyM*


Member Name: DannyM
Processor / Speed: i7 920 4.2Ghz
GPU Name: Asus GTX 470
Core / Shaders / Memory: 800 / 1600 / 2000
FPS: 45.3
Score: 1141

Top GTX 470 so far.......WOO HOO!!!!








Looks like i beat some 5970's, 5870 xfire, and some 5850 xfires










What do you want a gold medal now, BTW nice score.


----------



## Console-hater

Another score...









EDIT: Changed image due to it being at full HD (1080p). Now it's fixed and is at correct resolution.

Member Name Console-hater
Processor / Speed Phenom X4 945 3.0GHZ
GPU Name HD 5850, Core Stock / Shaders Stock / Memory Stock.
FPS 56.8
Score 1430


----------



## Newbie2009

Attachment 155641

My amazing score lol


----------



## Capwn

Just scored this. Then noticed I ran at the wrong resolution ( 1080p instead of 1050 )








Still an amazing score if you ask me.


----------



## yianni

5870 xfire 1060/1340, i7 920 @ 4.48


----------



## 1BADASS

I love my toy


----------



## BlakHart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Console-hater* 
Another score...









EDIT: Changed image due to it being at full HD (1080p). Now it's fixed and is at correct resolution.

Umm...


----------



## Console-hater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlakHart* 
Umm...









It's not what you're thinking.







:


----------



## 4.54billionyears

4.54billionyears ---- i7 920 / 4.2ghz ----- powercolor 5970, 1000 / na / 1250 ----- 47.6 ----- 1200










STOCK (just for reference)


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Console-hater* 
Another score...









EDIT: Changed image due to it being at full HD (1080p). Now it's fixed and is at correct resolution.

this seems off to me. phenom ii 945 @3ghz and 1 5850


----------



## fssbzz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Console-hater* 
Another score...









EDIT: Changed image due to it being at full HD (1080p). Now it's fixed and is at correct resolution.

yup. something wrong here. with a Extreme Overclocking Crossfire 5850, you even get that score. + you are on phenom 945.


----------



## DannyM

Member Name: DannyM
Processor / Speed: i7 920 4.3Ghz
GPU Name: Asus GTX 470
Core / Shaders / Memory: 815 / 1630 / 2020
FPS: 45.9
Score: 1157


----------



## Console-hater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fssbzz* 
yup. something wrong here. with a Extreme Overclocking Crossfire 5850, you even get that score. + you are on phenom 945.

Yeah, there is something wrong. But everything is at stock. I have ran correct settings and benchmark ran like hot knife slicing butter


----------



## Ackmanc

I ran the bench last night with my sig rig and pulled out a 617. Is that about on par of what I should be at? Seems low when looking at some other systems.


----------



## pcgamers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Console-hater* 
Another score...









EDIT: Changed image due to it being at full HD (1080p). Now it's fixed and is at correct resolution.

Member Name Console-hater
Processor / Speed Phenom X4 945 3.0GHZ
GPU Name HD 5850, Core Stock / Shaders Stock / Memory Stock.
FPS 56.8
Score 1430

m8, i know you're editing the screenshot by putting the word 'extreme' on it. replacing a 'moderate' or 'off' by an 'extreme' words...how pitiful, I can see the difference between that "extreme" word with the others....we all just sharing scores here and we should do it the RIGHT way it should be done!


----------



## Capwn

My official entry








User : Capwn
GPU: x2 Asus GTX 470's
@ 840/1680/2000
CPU: Phenom II 955 @ 4 ghz
FPS 77.4
Score: 1949


----------



## MegaTherion

Here's my results

Score 1137


----------



## Vagpounderly




----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Console-hater* 
Another score...









EDIT: Changed image due to it being at full HD (1080p). Now it's fixed and is at correct resolution.

Member Name Console-hater
Processor / Speed Phenom X4 945 3.0GHZ
GPU Name HD 5850, Core Stock / Shaders Stock / Memory Stock.
FPS 56.8
Score 1430

Can't do that, no way that card beats a GTX 470. ATI 5970s barely match my score with 1 card.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDMAN* 
Post Heaven Benchmark 2.0 scores here. Thread will be update once a week.
To keep everyone using the same settings, Please use the following settings with a a DX11 capable card:

Render: Direct X 11
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 16x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Replication: off
Volumetric: enabled
Anti-Aliasing: default
Tessellation: extreme

Please provide a screen shot with your score showing to allow for score verification. Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above will not be counted.

Also populate your data with each entry:

Member Name ---- Processor / Speed ----- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ----- FPS ----- Score










At least I am still on the board. I'm going to test out some new drivers that are supposed to improve tessellation on the HD 5000 series cards. They are working on utilizing the SP units to assist in the tessellation, and also improve the performance of the tessellation units themselves with more refined code.

Here's to hoping it works.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
Can't do that, no way that card beats a GTX 470. ATI 5970s barely match my score with 1 card.

You are most likely right. Now that nVidia have been beating the tessellation horse, ATI is working on improving their performance.

Real world performance is still a different story.

Heaven 2.0 is nVidia optimized, but hold old ATI code from close to 2 years ago. When I removed the nVidia optimizations, the GTX 480 was still faster.

When the newer unbiased benchmarks are released, we can see some differences. Right now, we are reliant upon new games, and a lot of the new games carry the TWIMTBP logo. Even so, there are some AMD/ATI optimized games that are running faster on nVidia cards, though final rendered output image quality suffers.

I am actively working on a set of mods for the Heaven 2.0 benchmark, but the new benchmark IS based on the Heaven 1.1 engine, with added scenery.








YouTube- GTX480 vs XFX5870 in Unigine Heaven 1.0
With Heaven 1.0, you will see that the differences are less significant than with the 2.0 benchmark. It is true that the 2.0 has a lot more tessellated objects to render, but in the unchanged scenes, the difference is significantly reduced.

Regardless, I am still impressed with the GTX 480/470 cards, and I look forward to seeing what they can do with the latest games. There is no doubt the new nVidia cards are faster in some respects, but you also have to take into consideration that there was over a 9 month gap between the release of the nVidia 400 series and the ATI HD 5000 series. It should be expected that it would be faster.

The problem nVidia has to face now is the release of the ATI HD 6000 series, and the new driver refinements. Only time will tell.

For today, nVidia is in the lead in tessellation performance, and has an advantage in memory size per GPU as well. If the GTX 400 series were released at the same time as the ATI HD 5000 series, ATI would have been up a dirty creek without a paddle.


----------



## NoahDiamond

http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news...ame-tests.aspx

3dmark 11 unveiled!


----------



## NoahDiamond

New Score... 47.8

















New drivers

950/1300


----------



## NoahDiamond

New record for the HD 5970, and the ATI discrete boards, ousting the GTX 470.










NoahDiamond ---- Q9550 / 3.85GHz ----- HD 5970, 975 / 975 / 1275 ----- 47.9 ----- 1207

I set the GPU voltage in MSI Afterburner to 1.278. This seems to be the record for this card, and it was pulled on a Core 2 Quad. Not too shabby, if I don't say so myself.

I know the image says GT 240. I have a GT 240 dedicated Physx board. I'm not sure why it shows up there. The new Drivers are 8.74.0.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoahDiamond* 
New record for the HD 5970, and the ATI discrete boards, ousting the GTX 470.

NoahDiamond ---- Q9550 / 3.85GHz ----- HD 5970, 975 / 975 / 1275 ----- 47.9 ----- 1207

I set the GPU voltage in MSI Afterburner to 1.278. This seems to be the record for this card, and it was pulled on a Core 2 Quad. Not too shabby, if I don't say so myself.

Oh boy, those 'new' drivers sure are an improvment.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed* 
Oh boy, those 'new' drivers sure are an improvment.









They do offer several improvements. The first drivers I tested allowed me to reach higher clock speeds with added stability. Then I went to the latest 1.4b official drivers from the AMD sight, and I gained a bit. Overall, it's a step in the right direction.

I am still considering getting a GTX 480, but I feel my performance is adequate right now.

My only mistake when I benched was I had programs running in the background. I probably would have gotten another .2fps without them, but hey, I think I am satisfied with this. I'm OCD about these things. If I can get one point more, I will spend 2 hours working on that one point.

I know it's trivial, but it's fun to me. Like sex, but without all the babies.

I go through drivers like most people go through underwear.


----------



## navit

broke forty wooooo hoooo


----------



## chatch15117




----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


broke forty wooooo hoooo










you need to rerun at the settings posted on op.


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

can you update my score please









=FIB=Goldberg ---- i7 965 / 4.4 ----- GTX 480 SLI, 865 / 1730 / 2000 ----- 98.6 -----2485

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/i...aven2test2.png


----------



## 1BADASS

Unigine
Heaven Benchmark v2.0
FPS: 74.3 
Scores: 1872 
Min FPS: 21.7 
Max FPS: 150.2

Hardware
Binary: Windows 32bit Visual C++ 1500 Release Mar 7 2010 
Operating system: Windows 7 (build 7600, Service Pack 3) 64bit 
CPU model: AMD Phenom(tm) II X3 720 Processor 
CPU flags: 3523MHz MMX+ 3DNow!+ SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSE4A HTT 
GPU model: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295 8.17.11.9745 896Mb

Settings
Render: direct3d11 
Mode: 1920x1200 fullscreen 
Shaders: high 
Textures: high 
Filter: trilinear 
Anisotropy: 16x 
Occlusion:


----------



## NCspecV81

Gtx295 =\\= dx11.


----------



## el gappo

Cant believe tributar posted with quad 480's, we are famous







Think that koolance water cooling is the problem man


----------



## DrBrownfinger

2.1 was released. should we start posting 2.1 scores?


----------



## CDMAN

Well if everyone wants to go to 2.1 thats fine with me. I just need to hear more feedback from others. We would need everyone to switch to 2.1 and I could wipe the board clean and start taking score updates for 2.1


----------



## justin.kerr

did anyones score change with 2.1? mine seems the same?


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated.

My new score:


----------



## DrBrownfinger

so after a few stability problems with heaven 2.1, i posted a new high score. this was with the cpu 200mhz lower than my previous high. gpu's-990/1350 and still useing 2.0. not sure whats with the oc on the cards and cpu. when i go over 1000/1350 the scores are way lower than expected. i get lower scores when i go above or below 4.0Ghz on the cpu. i thought i was done at 1306. hope i can squeeze out another 10-20 points cause it seems like im just now finding the sweet spot.


----------



## fudgedelic

Unlocked a tiny bit more 256 drivers.


----------



## 1BADASS

I get better fps on my inno 3d gtx 295 oc'd than the new crappy gtx 470 & 480 cards .Definately no update required unless i go ati 5970 thats the only card that flogs the gtx 295 card in crysis and other games
11/04/2010 9:14:55 PM - Vista 64
Beginning Run #1 on Map-island, Demo-benchmark_gpu
DX10 1900x1200, AA=4x, Vsync=Disabled, 32 bit test, FullScreen
Demo Loops=3, Time Of Day= 9
Global Game Quality: VeryHigh
================================================== ============
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 111.86s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 64.80s, Average FPS: 30.86
Min FPS: 25.13 at frame 1952, Max FPS: 42.69 at frame 968
Average Tri/Sec: -10294784, Tri/Frame: -333546
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -2.75
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 54.95s, Average FPS: 36.40
Min FPS: 25.13 at frame 1952, Max FPS: 42.69 at frame 968
Average Tri/Sec: -11749416, Tri/Frame: -322830
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -2.84
!TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
Play Time: 54.71s, Average FPS: 36.56
Min FPS: 25.13 at frame 1952, Max FPS: 42.96 at frame 1004
Average Tri/Sec: -11784425, Tri/Frame: -322340
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -2.84
TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
================================================== ============

Completed All Tests

<><><><><><><><><><><><><>>--SUMMARY--<<><><><><><><><><><><><><>

11/04/2010 9:14:55 PM - Vista 64

Run #1- DX10 1900x1200 AA=4x, 32 bit test, Quality: VeryHigh ~~ Overall Average FPS: 36.48
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Z...dition/10.html
Oc'd specs: gpu: 702, shader:1615, memory:1120


----------



## Asmola

nVidia rulez on this..


----------



## spinejam

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CDMAN

thread updated


----------



## NuclearCrap

My bench at 24/7 settings:

NuclearCrap ---- i7 920 / 4.2GHz ----- GTX480 SLI 913/1826/2107 ----- 105.2 ----- 2649


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Mine is in 1440x900 cuz my monitor wont support that res. I knwo it wont be anywhere near that list, lol.
Score: 825
FPS: 32.8
Min: 18.8
Max: 77


----------



## Farih

Hi, i just got a score of roughly 600 with my system

isnt that to low ?

think i might do something wrong or so.
i do use the same settings as posted though.
in 3dmark vantage i get about 21K

seems so low compared to others, first i want to know if its normal before i post score.

thx in advance


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Farih*


Hi, i just got a score of roughly 600 with my system

isnt that to low ?

think i might do something wrong or so. 
i do use the same settings as posted though.
in 3dmark vantage i get about 21K

seems so low compared to others, first i want to know if its normal before i post score.

thx in advance


it does seem a little low. haven't seen a single 5870 score in a while


----------



## kevmc175

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated


----------



## NCspecV81

did this just beat some 470's and trifire 5870/50's? =o)~


----------



## ritchwell

Just set up a GTX470 sli set up on my other computer here is the result of my 1st bench with them.


----------



## xxlawman87xx

For some reason when i take a screenshot then try to pasted it into paint it is all black? any suggestions?


----------



## xxlawman87xx

Here ya go.


----------



## xXGemini2009Xx

close to the top of the list


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xXGemini2009Xx* 
close to the top of the list









That is with 2 480's right?


----------



## xXGemini2009Xx

yup


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDMAN* 
Post Heaven Benchmark 2.0 scores here. Thread will be update once a week.
To keep everyone using the same settings, Please use the following settings with a a DX11 capable card:

Render: Direct X 11
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 16x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Replication: off
Volumetric: enabled
Anti-Aliasing: default
Tessellation: extreme

Please provide a screen shot with your score showing to allow for score verification. Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above will not be counted.

Also populate your data with each entry:

Member Name ---- Processor / Speed ----- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ----- FPS ----- Score










I finally got bumped off the list. It's going to be hard to get back on with a single HD 5970. The run has been fun. I'm glad I lasted as long as I did. It was inevitable though.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Stupid question time...

Why is it that Heaven 1.0 ran faster on the HD5970 than the GTX 480, then 2.0 came out and nVidia began to stomp...

Now 2.1 is out, and ATI cards get lower performance where nVidia GTX 4XX cards get higher scores. Anyone curious?

Heaven 2.0 has nVidia driver optimizations while retaining ATI optimizations from Catalyst 9.1, and Heaven 2.1 has even more nVidia enhancements, AND removed ATI optimizations. I can't imagine why.

The benchmarks are in nVidia's favor, but the games are in ATI's favor with the exception to the TWIMTBP games, which I work around using a GT 240 add-on board hack.

Quite upsetting. When FutureMark 3D Mark 11 comes out, we will get a better real world result.

There is no denying the GTX 480 is awesome, and I will never argue that... but intentionally hindering ATI cards is just immoral and disgusting.

Remember, If you are going to buy a brand new card for your new machine, go for a GTX 480. You won't regret it. But don't fall into the hype that the 5870 is significantly slower. It is not. The 5870 holds it's own, over a year later.

That said, if I were to order a brand new card today, I would get a GTX 480. Right now I have a HD 5970 running stable at 925/5000 with a GT 240 dedicated CUDA board, so I am fine for the time being... but remember, in a year, both of these cards will be paper weights compared to the new generation of cards. It's the nature of the beast in which we are addicted. If nVidia didn't pour money into game optimization for their cards, we would have a more balanced world.

I still want my freaking 3dfx Voodoo Rampage!


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ritchwell*


Just set up a GTX470 sli set up on my other computer here is the result of my 1st bench with them.










Anisotropy: 16x

thread updated


----------



## ritchwell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDMAN*


Anisotropy: 16x

thread updated


Sorry just ran again with the right settings, only 0.6 lower...lol...


----------



## XxG3nexX

XxG3nexX-----i7920 3.8Ghz ------ HD5870 Crossfire, 1000/1300--------49.37----1252


----------



## ritchwell

with new 257.21 driver


----------



## skatpex99

Wow, the gtx480 is a beast. I just scored a 1383 with my single gtx480 overclocked to 910-1900 with an average of 54.9 FPS.

How do you guys get the screen shot to work?


----------



## CDMAN

thread updated


----------



## Asmola

Asmola ---- Phenom II 1090T / 4,2GHz ----- Radeon HD 5870 Crossfire, 1050 / 1300 ----- 52,2 ----- 1315


----------



## DrBrownfinger

new score. 1341. same settings as before, this is with 10.6 drivers not 10.4.
trifire 5770's hangin in there.


----------



## xAtLx

my Second run with my new GTX 480


----------



## zamdam

Heres my run with my 480

Looks like 19th place to me... yeah!!


----------



## Salami991

Ran Heaven again with the new drivers, small boost:


----------



## ryman546

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asmola* 
Asmola ---- Phenom II 1090T / 4,2GHz ----- Radeon HD 5870 Crossfire, 1050 / 1300 ----- 52,2 ----- 1315










wth ur getting better scores then i am in trifire

What drivers are you using?


----------



## dieple33

dieple33 ---- i7 920 / 4.2ghz ----- 2-way SLI GTX 480, 850 / 1700 / 2200 ----- 94.9 ----- 2389

With the settings stated








With everything maxed out @ 1920x1200 & 8AA


----------



## NoahDiamond

New score for the HD 5970...










NoahDiamond ---- C2Q Q9550E0 / 3.85GHz ----- HD5970, 1015 / 1015 / 1280 ----- 49.3 ----- 1243

Not too bad for a Core 2 and a single HD 5970, eh? Fastest discrete ATI card yet.

I love the fact that I have a dedicated Tessellation Ego unit that doesn't interfere with the rest of my graphics. My E-thingy is bigger than your E-thingy. Sure, you can use your entire GPU to render tessellation, but how well can you handle real world gaming when something is actually interactive?

And don't give me your OC rates. I want your stable 24/7 rates. If you can't game on it all day long, then it's useless to me. I learned that in Vegas... From Code Monkeys,


----------



## NoahDiamond

How many of you do not know about the ability to press F12, then go to your user folder, open unigien, then screenshots to get your real in bench images?

If I see another HTML/XML post, I am going to poop on your milkshake.


----------



## CDMAN

thread updated


----------



## NoahDiamond

I was soooooo close to being on the list again. It seems these crossfire and fermi cards are ruling the tessellation world.


----------



## Interpolation

I just managed to get 50fps average on my 480 on air. I cant wait to see what this little jewel can do once my new Koolance VID NX480 block arrives in a few short weeks.








Official results soon.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

197.75 drivers, I don't want to mess with new drivers etc... these are fine


----------



## Yoko Littner

Here is mine!:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Germanian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yoko Littner*


Here is mine!:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



*thats cheating imo its running on directx 10 not 11

u dont have tesselation on directx 10







*


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Yea that GTX 295 does not count for this thread.


----------



## skatpex99

Looks like I made it.









Skatpex99 ---- i7 920 / 4.3ghz ----- Evga GTX480, 921 / 1842 / 1921 ----- 55.3----- 1393


----------



## NoahDiamond

Is this an overall graphics benchmark, or a tessellation benchmark?

I know my single 5970 will never keep up in heaven 2.0, even at clocks that break records for the 5970.


----------



## TechTune

TechTune - i7-980X/4.68Ghz - HD5870 TriFire - 67.5 - 1701

Attachment 161811


----------



## CDMAN

thread updated


----------



## Freakn

Considering what others are running I must say I'm actually quite happy with 30 FPS with my very average rig.


----------



## Tazi

here you go,heres my score...116.5


----------



## Tazi

my bad forgot the specs...i7 [email protected] gtx480 [email protected]/1925=116.5 fps


----------



## ryman546

whats the normal stock settings on a gtx 480 bench?


----------



## NoahDiamond

I wonder how many homes have burned down due to this benchmark.


----------



## Freakn

I've just managed 47fps with 1090T @ 4.0 and 5770 Xfire 960/1350


----------



## CDMAN

TÃ¡zÃ¯, Tessellation needs to be set to extreme.

Thread updated


----------



## DimmyK

My results:










DimmyK ---- I7-930/3.8Ghz ----- GTX 460 768MB SLI, 840 / 1680 / 4060 ----- 57.9 FPS ----- 1459 score


----------



## Tazi

OK here you go,my bad on the tess issue...
i7 [email protected] gtx 480 [email protected]/1600/1925


----------



## DimmyK

Updated results, 880/1760/4140:










DimmyK ---- I7-930/3.8Ghz ----- GTX 460 768MB SLI, 880 / 1760 / 4140 ----- 60.7 FPS ----- 1529 score


----------



## CDMAN

thread updated


----------



## DimmyK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDMAN*


thread updated


Sorry, I forgot to include "SLI" in my GPU description, it should read 
"DimmyK ---- I7-930/3.8Ghz ----- GTX 460 768MB *SLI*, 880 / 1760 / 4140 ----- 60.7 FPS ----- 1529 score", and now it looks like I was able to get that score with single gtx 460. Can you please update the thread? My apologies again...


----------



## Interpolation

Here is my initial result, and it looks like I just missed the charts by .5 fps, lol. Maybe I'll have to push it a little further.








_i7 920 @ 4.2, GTX 480 @ 875 Core / 1980 Mem_


----------



## martywrx

martywrx - i7 920 @ 4.0 - GTX 480 tri sli stock core and mem - 110.4 - 2780


----------



## martywrx

Hi, was able to push a little more out of my setup









martywrx - i7 920 @ 4.0 - gtx480 tri sli @ 804/1608/2001 - 122.0 - 3072


----------



## karnak

Alright, I want to know who here has been borrowing from Andre Yang!


----------



## martywrx

Sorry to put up another post with a score, I didn't know you could f12 a screenshot so I redid the run. Just incase my score was considered fraudulent.

martywrx - i7 920 @ 4.0 - gtx480 tri sli @ 805/1610/2020 - 122.5 - 3086


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated

New top Score!


----------



## whitesedan

I was bored and wanted to test the SLI hack.

whitesedan ---- AMD X2 555BE / 3.8GHz ----- PNY GTX 470 (Unlocked 465) SLI, 810 / 1620 / 1900 ----- 74.6----- 1880


----------



## luke997

New top score:

luke997 ---- i7 980X / 4.74 ----- Tr-SLI GTX480, 910 / 1820 / 1970 ----- 125.4 ----- 3159


----------



## martywrx

Nice score!

And awesome PC, love it. Excellent build because it isn't a light show inside.

I'm just about done on water cooling my gtx's, waiting for a RAD to be delivered then I can finish it off.

Then hopefully I can overclock a little more on the gtx's and maybe a better score


----------



## MAD_J

MAD_J

Intel Core i7 920 @ 4.2ghz
2x Evga GTX 480 (in SLI) @ 830/1660/1950

FPS:91.7
Score:2311

First attempt, using my 24/7 clocks is this ok?


----------



## Spiko

C:\\Users\\Spiro & Marina\\unigine_20100811_1246.html


----------



## DrBrownfinger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spiko*


C:\\Users\\Spiro & Marina\\unigine_20100811_1246.html


*** is that dude? did you even bother to check out what everyone else posts for their scores? dont mean to be a dick but ***? good score? i dont know?


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated.


----------



## Spiko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
*** is that dude? did you even bother to check out what everyone else posts for their scores? dont mean to be a dick but ***? good score? i dont know?

I may not know how to post it that way







Humble apologies If I have done something wrong....... All I wanted to know is if the score was any good? Is that not the point of the forum? And yes I did check out some of the scores...


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spiko* 
I may not know how to post it that way







Humble apologies If I have done something wrong....... All I wanted to know is if the score was any good? Is that not the point of the forum? And yes I did check out some of the scores...

No problem dude. Just take your photos and use a site like imageshack or photobucket to host them. Use the links they give you post them here in the forum.


----------



## Spiko

Attachment 167865

I select Tesselation to extreme however it doesn't register in the benchmark?


----------



## vahidpooyan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spiko*


Attachment 167865

I select Tesselation to extreme however it doesn't register in the benchmark?


It should be registering tessellation of you have turned it on, and Anisotropy should be 16 not 4, try again.


----------



## Spiko

This may be a stupid question it does state tesselation off in the results at the end (I thought it was supposed to say extreme?) is that OK, I will select 16x and try again... Is there a list somewhere with all the top results together so I can see where I stand?

Attachment 167883


----------



## vahidpooyan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spiko*


This may be a stupid question it does state tesselation off in the results at the end (I thought it was supposed to say extreme?) is that OK, I will select 16x and try again... Is there a list somewhere with all the top results together so I can see where I stand?

Attachment 167883


Tessellation is definitely off, these scores are GTX 480 scores, Try uninstalling Heaven and try again and Run As Administrator maybe that helps.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spiko*


Attachment 167865

I select Tesselation to extreme however it doesn't register in the benchmark?


GTX 285 is DX 10 only.


----------



## vahidpooyan

..


----------



## CDMAN

Spiko, Your current cards do not have dx 11.

vahidpooyan, nice score.

Thread updated.


----------



## brettjv

brettjv ---- i7 930 4.2GHz ----- SLI GTX465 (470 unlock, 825c/1650s/1780m) ----- 84 FPS ----- 2115


----------



## brettjv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vahidpooyan*


The definition of shatter:

*vahidpooyan ---- I7 980X/ 4.5 GHz ----- GTX 480 3 WAY SLI, 850 / 1700 / 2000 ----- 192.9 ----- 4859*



















I'd say it's more like the definition of































Pffft, yeah, RIGHT!?!

You expect us to buy this? Out of the blue, you come on and absolutely destroy the scores of some of the best overclockers on this board using the same gear?

THERE. IS. NO. F-ING. WAY.

Am I being clear enough here about what I think?


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brettjv* 
I'd say it's more like the definition of































Pffft, yeah, RIGHT!?!

You expect us to buy this? Out of the blue, you come on and absolutely destroy the scores of some of the best overclockers on this board using the same gear?

THERE. IS. NO. F-ING. WAY.

Am I being clear enough here about what I think?










I have to agree - something wrong here.

Even 4 x GTX480 on LN2 will have nothing near this score.

20FPS more from heavy 2xSLI to 3xSLI and suddenly this system with lower OC on both CPU and GPU get >90 more? No way.


----------



## CDMAN

luke997 and brettjv, are you saying for sure that he cheated?

vahidpooyan, can you make a youtube video of your run?


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDMAN* 
luke997 and brettjv, are you saying for sure that he cheated?

Either that or benchmark bug.

How comes result is ~55% better than few other same 3xGPU with higher OC on both CPU and GPU.
If this result is real and no bug than his system would have to score >74000 in Vantage P with PhysX off.


----------



## CDMAN

thread updated.

vahidpooyan, if you can provide a video of your run you will be added to the list. thanks


----------



## NCspecV81

Quite obvious it's a fake score. I wouldn't even believe a video since you can alter benchmark settings then take the video.


----------



## grunion

All you have to do is look at the stones in the cap to know it's not running extreme.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vahidpooyan* 
The definition of shatter:

*vahidpooyan ---- I7 980X/ 4.5 GHz ----- GTX 480 3 WAY SLI, 850 / 1700 / 2000 ----- 192.9 ----- 4859*


















*The Definition of a Liar*


----------



## vahidpooyan

Thanks for the insults! I ran 4 benchmarks with same settings right now and out of the 4, 3 of them were 4000+ and 1 was in the 3000+ range so yes it is indeed a benchmark bug and I found out what it is and will tell you.

Since I'm running 3 WAY SLI my first card runs very hot and for benchmarks as long as the heaven benchmark I try to keep my cards voltages and clocks down till I start the benchmark so I dont hit 100+ temps for the first card. That is why I couldn't answer you guys few hours ago since the weather here is crazy hot and cant do any benches till the sun is gone.

What I did was using Hotkeys in Afterburner I would change my profiles right before I hit F9 in the benchmark so I can save the first card from heat as much as I can. When I did that for some reason Heaven Frames would just go crazy up! Like this one...










and after reinstalling Heaven, Drivers and Directx, things went like they should and this is what I get now:










Please wait for me to answer you guys before starting the insults, I'm a big enthusiast here and just love to be here and share!


----------



## NCspecV81

It's not a bug, you are turning down the tessellation within the benchmark before you press start.


----------



## vahidpooyan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCspecV81* 
It's not a bug, you are turning down the tessellation within the benchmark before you press start.

OH JESUS, I just got the whole story...The thing is that I used G keys in Logitech G15 keyboard and in MSI its saved as F keys, And G3 was my benching profile which is the Tessellation key for Heaven although I basically Switched off Tessellation before benching it still registered as Extreme Tessellation in the results..stupid mistake from my side.

BTW NCspecV81 instead of calling me a liar and stuff like that you could have posted something useful so that I realize Tesselation is off...as soon as I read grunion's post about the stones I got the whole story and funny nobody realized from the stones that tessellation is off.


----------



## vahidpooyan

Final Score:

*vahidpooyan ---- I7 980X/ 4.5 GHz ----- GTX 480 3 WAY SLI, 850 / 1700 / 2000 ----- 125.7 ----- 3166*


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

ShtSh00ttr - *I7 980X/ 4.4 GHz ----- GTX 480 3 TRI SLI, 830/ 1660/ 2102----- 119.8 ----- 3017









*


----------



## vahidpooyan

hehe don't make my mistake..tessellation is on normal..


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vahidpooyan* 
hehe don't make my mistake..tessellation is on normal..

















Dohhhh re-ran and updated. Thanks for that.


----------



## USFORCES

Q9650 @3999 480SLI 800/1600/1950

Definitely waiting on tri until I get a different CPU









*New score 4 posts down*


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vahidpooyan* 
Final Score:

*vahidpooyan ---- I7 980X/ 4.5 GHz ----- GTX 480 3 WAY SLI, 850 / 1700 / 2000 ----- 125.7 ----- 3166*

I'm still not buying it.

I think you're past the point where you can post Heaven score and expect us to believe.
If you discover some bug than you should tell about it while submitting score, not after and pretending all is fine.

Again you're having higher score here than others here with the similar systems but higher OC - so no way.

I would accept it only if you could do Vantage P with PhysX OFF >47K with the same clocks you're having here.


----------



## vahidpooyan

I don't care if your not buying it, Its a benchmark not a court so relax.

I explained what happened and apparently you did not read carefully, it wasn't a bug it was a mistake from my side...anyways here is vantage score you wanted with PhysX disabled.










http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2433403

*CDMAN if you think that I have cheated for this benchmark please do not post my results.*


----------



## DrBrownfinger

i noticed alot of people are using v2.1 of the benchmark. this is top 30 heaven benchmark 2.0 scores. why add scores of people who didn't even use the correct version?


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger* 
i noticed alot of people are using v2.1 of the benchmark. this is top 30 heaven benchmark 2.0 scores. why add scores of people who didn't even use the correct version?

Hmm I didn't know there was a 2.0..
Ok I uninstalled 2.1 re-ran 2.0 and ended up with a better score first try with lower min and max FPS same overclock Thank you I guess


----------



## Rheyne

Rheyne - Q9550 / 2.83ghz - EVGA GTX 470 2-way SLI - 700 / 1400 / 1701 - FPS 59.6 - Score 1502

EDIT: Just realized it's v2.1, I will uninstall and re-run the test.


----------



## Shademaster

Subscribed for later participation.


----------



## Rheyne

Only for comparison to my previous post above, with SLI disabled, running on one GTX 470. Same settings, otherwise.

Rheyne - Q9550 / 2.83ghz - EVGA GTX 470 - 700 / 1400 / 1701 - FPS 36.5 - Score 919

EDIT: Just realized it's v2.1, I will uninstall and re-run the test.


----------



## Rheyne

I'm also aware the Q9550 is a bottleneck. My original intent was to replace an aging GTS 250 with a single GTX 470, but I was able to find one at Dell.com brand new for $280 with a coupon code I had. There was no restrictions on the quantity I could order, so I bought two at that amazing price, since my motherboard was already SLI-capable, and my PSU was up to spec (Asus P5N-D, and Corsair HX850W).

I never intended to go SLI, but I couldn't pass on the deal. The mobo / CPU / RAM upgrade was slated to happen later, but since performance in every bleeding-edge title is through the roof, I might even wait for Intel's next gen. Although I'm aware I could be achieving much higher scores with an X58 / i7 combo, all my games are running at an average of 60fps (V-Sync'd, not a fan of tearing) and bleeding-edge titles like Metro 2033 and Crysis Warhead all run at 30-40fps. Mafia 2 and Kane and Lynch 2 run awesomely, always sitting above 30fps. (Mafia 2 actually runs better with the 2nd 470 dedicated to PhysX, by a significant amount). 3D Mark Vantage score is around 24,900. (with GPU at 700/1400/1701)


----------



## Rheyne

Rheyne - Q9550 / 2.83ghz - EVGA GTX 470 2-way SLI - 700 / 1400 / 1701 - FPS 60.6 - Score 1527

(re-tested with Heaven 2.0)


----------



## CDMAN

Everyone, from now on please post all scores using heaven 2.1 , The scores from 2.0 will be kept on the 1st post but will not be updated any more. The same settings will be used for 2.1 as were used in 2.0.

Final 2.0 update complete!


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDMAN* 
Everyone, from now on please post all scores using heaven 2.1 , The scores from 2.0 will be kept on the 1st post but will not be updated any more. The same settings will be used for 2.1 as were used in 2.0.

Final 2.0 update complete!

Wait, before you close the 2.0 results ... you forgot mine!

http://www.overclock.net/10395188-post598.html

Edit: n/m I guess I screwed the pooch on the AF level.


----------



## brettjv

Here, I'll kick off the 2.1 scores:

brettjv ---- i7 930 4.2GHz ----- SLI GTX465 (470 unlock, 825c/1650s/1780m) ----- 80 FPS ----- 2016


----------



## el gappo

Thread got stickied. Many thanks to CDMAN for keeping this thread in check







Download links incoming.


----------



## LoneWolf

Hm... I'm wondering how am I doing with these scores?
2x GTX480

1st time using it & hope that I'm doing okay...


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf* 
Hm... I'm wondering how am I doing with these scores?
2x GTX480

1st time using it & hope that I'm doing okay...


That's the craziest rez I've ever seen.

Can your monitor do 1680*1050?
That's the required setting for this thread.


----------



## LoneWolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
That's the craziest rez I've ever seen.

Can your monitor do 1680*1050?
That's the required setting for this thread.

Updated... Posting up both to save the trouble of scrolling up & down ; )

Got the settings right this time?


----------



## grunion

Smokin


----------



## luke997

Having a little bit of time tonight - back to the top :

luke997 ---- i7 980X / 4.81 ----- Tr-SLI GTX480, 892 / 1784 / 2050 ----- 126.2 ----- 3179


----------



## vahidpooyan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
Having a little bit of time tonight - back to the top :

luke997 ---- i7 980X / 4.81 ----- Tr-SLI GTX480, 892 / 1784 / 2050 ----- 126.2 ----- 3179

So you did beat your own score with lower Core Clock didn't you?

Just a reminder of your post...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luke997* 
Again you're having higher score here than others here with the similar systems but higher OC - so no way.

I would say nice score buddy!


----------



## luke997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vahidpooyan* 
So you did beat your own score with lower Core Clock didn't you?

Not entirely - 18Mhz lower core clock, 80Mhz higher memory OC, higher CPU & RAM OC, newer drivers.
Take your pick at what makes a difference.


----------



## DrFPS

nothing to see here


----------



## X-Ringcutter

X-Ringcutter-- i7 [email protected] GTX470 818/1636/[email protected]

My oc is weak for the voltage, but one of my cards had a horrible VID of 1050mv blah but undervolted better than the other just doesnt oc that well. but i can run stock 470oc clocks on .950. But here's my scores guess i need to set my cpu OC back to 4.2 and make a few runs lol!! cards never went above the 79c shown in the screenshot, so my cards dont run too hot even at max voltage all on air and yes i know about the overvolt bios just havent done it yet.


----------



## USFORCES

980 480SLI *2.1* Score *95.7*


----------



## ridin8ude

930 @ 3588MHz 2x470GTX @ 850/2000 - Watercooled FPS 83.2 Score 2096
Roughly how my system is 24/7 though I'd normally be clocked at 3.8GHz.

Updated with 2nd bench.
930 @ 4.2GHz 2x470GTX @ 880/2000 - Watercooled FPS 88.3 Score 2224
One of my 470's craps at just under 900MHz even if I push the volts to 1.2. The other card would go up to at least 915. I haven't tried to push my CPU higher yet.

Temps never get more than 61ish on both cards.


----------



## martywrx

Got my machine back up and running (motherboard died, had to rma), will post some 2.1 benchies soon


----------



## martywrx

martywrx - i7 920 @ 4.0 - TRI SLI GTX 480 @ 890/1780/2130 - 125.9 - 3170


----------



## Blameless

Blameless - Core i7 920 @ 4.2GHz - SLI GTX 460 @ 810/1620/2106 - 57.1 -1437


----------



## cq842000

cq842000 - Core i7 980X @ 4.7GHz - QuadFireX HD5970 @ 1000/1250 - 87.7 -2210


----------



## A+2AMD

N/a


----------



## CallsignVega

CallsignVega - Core i7 920 @ 4.2GHz - SLI GTX 480 @ 820/1640/2040 - 94.2 - 2374


----------



## killeraxemannic

I think my heaven 2.1 scores are low. I got a 499 at the specified settings with my sig rig.... is something wrong?


----------



## Defoler

Defoler - Core i7 [email protected] - 3-Way SLI GTX 470 @ 818/1636/1800 - 113.0 - 2845


----------



## martywrx

Nice score with 3 470's


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated


----------



## Faeze 1

Faeze 1 - Core i7 930 @ 4.309GHZ - 2-Way SLi GTX 480 @ 870/1740/2100 - 94.7 - 2386


----------



## FtW 420

FtW 420 --i7 980x/4.2ghz --gtx 480 4-way sli 858/1716/1850 --130.4 --3286


----------



## Faeze 1

you are a madman











































so awesome


----------



## martywrx

LOL impressive!

I can safely say that the score I have now I will not be able to better, I pushed everything I could out of my setup. Welcome to the top ftw 420


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


FtW 420 --i7 980x/4.2ghz --gtx 480 4-way sli 858/1716/1850 --130.4 --3286


Top notch result FtW, hats off!

Now get them under water, hit 900 and seal the crown with 140fps 

Until then - note that this bench is sensitive for the memory clocks so hitting 2000 or 2100 should provide you better result (that's what I've noticed with my setup).


----------



## FtW 420

Thanks, I will be getting 3 of them on water, just waiting for some fittings to arrive. I'll push the mem once I have some better cooling going.
Not sure yet if I want to water cool the 4th or not, I plan to freeze it also & pulling the loop apart would be a pita.


----------



## [seandotcom]

[seandotcom] ---- i7-950 / 4.2 GHz ----- GTX 470 SLI, 750 / 1500 / 1800 ----- 75.3 ----- 1897


----------



## outlandos

i7 930 @3.8Ghz and GTX 460 (1GB) running in SLI @800/1600/1940


----------



## levontraut

Unigine
Heaven Benchmark v2.1
FPS: 27.4
Scores: 690
Min FPS: 18.4
Max FPS: 58.0

Hardware
Binary: Windows 32bit Visual C++ 1500 Release May 21 2010
Operating system: Windows 7 (build 7600) 64bit
CPU model: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9650 @ 3.00GHz
CPU flags: 3374MHz MMX SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSSE3 SSE41 HTT
GPU model: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450 8.17.12.5915 1024Mb

Settings
Render: direct3d11
Mode: 1600x900 2xAA fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 4x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Volumetric: enabled
Replication: disabled
Tessellation: normal

Unigine Corp. Â© 2005-2010


----------



## outlandos

i7 930 @3.8Ghz and GTX 460 (1GB) running in SLI @830/1660/1940

Not bad if you ask me!


----------



## kschat

i7 930 @ 4.0Ghz, two GTX 460's 1GB SLI @ 840/1680/1900
I hope I got the settings right


----------



## outlandos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kschat* 
i7 930 @ 4.0Ghz, two GTX 460's 1GB SLI @ 840/1680/1900
I hope I got the settings right










Dude read the post just above yours, your score can't be right, check your settings again.


----------



## kschat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *outlandos* 
Dude read the post just above yours, your score can't be right, check your settings again.

Yeah I saw that, I was really confused about this. I checked though and it seemed all to be right. I'll try running it again and see what happens


----------



## Jayek

pair of directcu 460's @ 900c w/ an i7 930 (4GHz)


----------



## Tazi

heres an update for heaven,new drivers and more overclocks...im gonna get it to 120,just give me more time.


----------



## kschat

Alright, I fixed the problem. Had to reinstall the heaven benchmark and installed new drivers. Here are my results now:


----------



## erikgolson

erikgolson

i7 870 @ 4.4
GTX 470 SLI 750,1500,1700
FPS- 71.3
Score- 1796


----------



## Tazi

another update,this is last one,i cannot reach 120 fps...without frying the rig. [email protected] ghz [email protected]/1630/1935


----------



## Yokes29

Yokes29----i7 930/4.2ghz(4189mhz)----GTX480 SLI STOCK----77.9 FPS----Score:1963


----------



## Tom Ketchum

Tom Ketchum---- i7 [email protected] MHZ -----Cypress 5850x3 not really overclocked at all, 775 core/ 1125 mem /1440x3 dx11 shaders / 6gigs 2000MHZ reaperocz underclocked to 1820 MHZ -----
58.8 fps ----- 1482 score










my cpuz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1401817
gpuz of my trifire
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/76ym/
gpuz of my other 5850
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7kc9c/









i think i made the cut, barely, since i don't think old 2009 ati cards are good for tessellation, any if i overclocked i think it would be better but id be pushing the heat. I had to remove CC all together to get the trifire to work as it was a pain in the butt.

if anyone could point me in the right direction on how to overclock with trifire that would be nice. amd overclock tool was being a pain too with the trifire


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tom Ketchum* 
Tom Ketchum---- i7 [email protected] MHZ -----Cypress 5850x3 not really overclocked at all, 775 core/ 1125 mem /1440x3 dx11 shaders / 6gigs 2000MHZ reaperocz underclocked to 1820 MHZ -----
58.8 fps ----- 1482 score










my cpuz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1401817
gpuz of my trifire
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/76ym/
gpuz of my other 5850
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7kc9c/









i think i made the cut, barely, since i don't think old 2009 ati cards are good for tessellation, any if i overclocked i think it would be better but id be pushing the heat. I had to remove CC all together to get the trifire to work as it was a pain in the butt.

if anyone could point me in the right direction on how to overclock with trifire that would be nice. amd overclock tool was being a pain too with the trifire

Welcome to OCN







.
I'm more of an nvidia guy & haven't done any ati multi gpu setups, but have you tried afterburner, rivatuner or atitool (older one) for overclocking?
Should also fill out the system specs, always good to see what hardware the other guys are running.
Good luck!


----------



## Tom Ketchum

Ati tool is too old for my graphics card, I remember when I used it for my 9400 gt pci and ati tool doesnt recog it, as for AMD GPU Clock tool it wouldn't let me overclock all three, which would result in applications crashing when i try to use them and would give me errors like overclock not activated for the 2nd and 3rd card. I like the MSI afterburner and yesterday I used the .cfg and enabled the unoffical overclock, and it doesn't let me overclock the gpus over the ccc's would be max without a bsod. ive overclocked 5850s before and they are pretty good overclockers. I just don't know about overclocking with multi gpus.

I guess ill try riva-turner, ive used that before for older cards. I just wish i knew someone who overclocked multi gpu 5800 series


----------



## Yokes29

***Submitting my new score***:

Yokes29----i7 930/4.2ghz(4189mhz)----GTX480 SLI STOCK----79.3 FPS----Score:1998


----------



## DjSn1p3r

=FIB=Djsn1p3r ---- Phenom 965 BE / 3415Mhz(3.4Ghz) ----- Hd 5970 2GB, 755 / 1150 ----- 85.5 ----- 2153

Just thought i would share my scores with everyone hope this is correct if not let me know 
Thanks
=FIB= DjSn1p3r


----------



## DjSn1p3r

=FIB=DjSn1p3r ---- Phenom 965 BE / 3840Mhz(3.84Ghz) ----- HD5970 2GB, 755 / 1150 ----- 86.9 ----- 2189

Hi Here is one with my CPU overclock on havent really put effort in for 4GHZ but it will come in some time


----------



## Z06Frank

Here's my score


----------



## DjSn1p3r

Here is a new run with a new OC of 800/1265

=FIB=DjSn1p3r ---- Phenom X4 965 3840Mhz(3.84Ghz) ----- Hd5970, 800/ 1265 ----- 97.2 ----- 2447










Thanks =FIB=Djsn1p3r

Could You Please Put =FIB= Infront of my name on score sheet as i am representing =FIB=


----------



## kevon42O

hi everyone! ok sorry for my bad english its not my firts language. ok there are my results and i dont think they are ok, they seem too low when i compared with others whos got mostly the same set-up as me..can someone tell me if they are normal or not please. thank you!


----------



## whitesedan

whitesedan ---- Intel i7 870 / 3.68GHz ----- PNY GTX 470 (Unlocked 465) SLI, 800/ 1600 / 1900 ----- 76---- 1932


----------



## DjSn1p3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevon42O*


hi everyone! ok sorry for my bad english its not my firts language. ok there are my results and i dont think they are ok, they seem too low when i compared with others whos got mostly the same set-up as me..can someone tell me if they are normal or not please. thank you!










Hi kevon420 that seems to be pretty low im running the same card as you, i get nearly 97 FPS are you running latest drivers also do you use driver sweeper to clean previous drivers from system be for you update to a new driver that could be causing you some problems

Hope this helps


----------



## kevon42O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DjSn1p3r*


Hi kevon420 that seems to be pretty low im running the same card as you, i get nearly 97 FPS are you running latest drivers also do you use driver sweeper to clean previous drivers from system be for you update to a new driver that could be causing you some problems

Hope this helps


thank for helping








yes ive changed the driver properly im with the 10.9 now with the application profile..the 2 GPU are working at 100%, i really dont understand..do you got this result with one card or two? thank you!


----------



## Yokes29

******Submitting another new score****
Yokes29----i7 930/4.2ghz(4189mhz)----GTX480 825/1650/1848----89.7 FPS----Score:2260


----------



## DjSn1p3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevon42O* 
thank for helping








yes ive changed the driver properly im with the 10.9 now with the application profile..the 2 GPU are working at 100%, i really dont understand..do you got this result with one card or two? thank you!

yeh mate i get them with one card but i have overcloked it to maxium that air will let me for time bein


----------



## Sam Fischer

****..
no Tessellation


----------



## junction34

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

460s set at 885,1770,2025 w/ max volt


----------



## outlandos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *junction34* 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

460s set at 885,1770,2025 w/ max volt

To be honest, I think that score is on the low side..

I also got 460's in SLI and got my cores at 875/1750/2025 (volts @75%) and my CPU @3.8Ghz and this is my score:










Your minimum FPS seems to be really, really low.


----------



## strikersgun

i7 940 overclocked using Turbo V to 3678
G.skill 6 Ram 1333mhz
Sapphire 5970 Stock 2gb
Driver 10.5 given by CD 10.9 fails upon driver installation


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I know its low 3d vantage on performance gives 24+k score
extreme gives 14700 score


----------



## USFORCES

24/7 settings, Not trying to break any records








CPU 3790MHz 
Ram 1800MHz
GPU's 825/1650/1950


----------



## Jayek

lol the day I get rid of my 460's I see my name in the top 30!

Oh well, 470's here I come!!


----------



## outlandos

My 24/7 setup


----------



## CDMAN

DjSn1p3r,

Can you please run your bench again and post a screen shot of the in game score? I have received some emails from other members that your score seems very high for one 5970.

Thanks.


----------



## CuzPB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *outlandos*


To be honest, I think that score is on the low side..

I also got 460's in SLI and got my cores at 875/1750/2025 (volts @75%) and my CPU @3.8Ghz and this is my score:










Your minimum FPS seems to be really, really low.


i got simular specs
but tri 465 800/1600/1800 msi afterburner
this what i got seems way off what i thought. im guessing ram limit 1024 470 have a little more
http://postimage.org/image/2vti8emis/ <---- thats it there

ps: not the memory cause it only seems to be using 670mg, i guess its not enought alu's streth


----------



## nsomniacNP

nsomniacNP | 1090T @4.0Ghz | Gigabyte GTX [email protected] 800/1600/1800 | W7 x64 | DX11

http://img803.imageshack.us/f/damn10.jpg


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nsomniacNP*


nsomniacNP | 1090T @4.0Ghz | Gigabyte GTX [email protected] 800/1600/1800 | W7 x64 | DX11

http://img803.imageshack.us/f/damn10.jpg


READ the FIRST POST!


----------



## DjSn1p3r

Hi mate i will run them again no probs


----------



## DjSn1p3r

hi currently having a few p[roblems with drivers cant seem to find any stable ones waiting for new drivers to come out be 4 i try again but will post scores again with those settings and re post thanks


----------



## 2danimm

2danimm ---- i7-930 / 4015Mhz ----- Jorg (XFX ATI Radeon 5970), 810 Core / 1170 Memory (heaven 2.1):


----------



## Raedwulf

i7 950, GTX 465 SLI

not sure why the image won't show..

FPS 60.9
SCORE 1535


----------



## Chisharpe

Erm Stock 6870 Crossfire. [email protected]


----------



## Silent Assassin

Here is mine,you guys have really nice scores
















i7 930 @ 4011 Mhz 
Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB OC Edititon @ 900-1800-4400 Mhz @ 1,087mV


----------



## [seandotcom]

NEVERMIND. just figured out tessellation was set to normal









will rerun and repost.


----------



## trippinonprozac

not bad for 1 gtx 480....


----------



## Draygonn

Draygonn ---- i7 950 @ 4.2 ----- Two 480's, 885 core / 1770 shaders / 1900 memory ----- 92.0 FPS ----- Score 2319


----------



## [seandotcom]

[seandotcom] ---- i7 950 @ 4.4 GHz ----- GTX 470 SLI 850 core / 1700 shaders / 1850 memory ----- 85.1 FPS ----- Score 2144










that's my update right there.


----------



## martywrx

Hey! Time to see some gtx580 benchmarks! Come on people!


----------



## hiddenwolf

this scores are low? gtx 470 sli 725/1450/1850


----------



## trippinonprozac

gtx 480 sli. Looks like I get 11th


----------



## almstsobur

Crossfire 5770's at stock speeds of 900/1200


----------



## CDMAN

Thread Updated


----------



## Vanorge

trying to keep the old t socket alive a bit longer, im trying to decide between getting a core 9650 , or just biting the bullet for a new I7 system. in the mean time coming from a 4870x2 these cards are doing pretty good for the price.


----------



## Megabass

Megabass ---- i7 950 @ 4.2 ----- Two 480's, 865 core / 1730 shaders / 2100 memory ----- 95.5 FPS ----- Score 2405


----------



## Zotak

So 1st GTX 580 ?
Anyone else got one so I can compare ? I find the score a bit low =/

Zotak ---- i7 950 @ 4.0 ----- GTX 580, 855 core / 1710 shaders / 2049 memory ----- 54.2 FPS ----- Score 1364

Thats with a simple 4.0 i7 950 OC, I will work on it when I get more time.
Also random GTX 580 OC.


----------



## Arctucas

Arctucas----i7 [email protected] SLI 860/1720/2100----58.4/1472


----------



## sgilmore62




----------



## DB006

Single XFX ATI HD6870 Black Edition at 1010/1210 1.18volts


----------



## smartasien

this is the highest I could get.

amd b55 @4ghz 
both 470s 800core/1674 mem










pci-e 16x/4x

is that about right for my setup?


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Heres mine. Not sure exactly what the deal is, or if thats about right score wise for my system?


----------



## USFORCES

New score, we need to push that quad to 2nd


----------



## USFORCES

Danm so close


----------



## stanton4958

dont think this is to good


----------



## DB006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanton4958*


dont think this is to good


Seems ok to me, running standard clocks on the twins?


----------



## stanton4958

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DB006*


Seems ok to me, running standard clocks on the twins?


yes mate standard clocks

thanks for the heads up


----------



## DB006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanton4958*


yes mate standard clocks

thanks for the heads up


If you gently clock those up a bit, to say 950/1100 you should see a decent FPS increase


----------



## USFORCES

Move over quad









480's @ 900/1800/2000


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
Move over quad









480's @ 900/1800/2000










Nice!! Don't stop there though, I'll have to try running this on the tri sli 480s when I get some power back on.


----------



## stanton4958

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DB006*


If you gently clock those up a bit, to say 950/1100 you should see a decent FPS increase


Nice 1 post up fps when oc


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Move over quad










Very Nice


----------



## stanton4958

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DB006*


If you gently clock those up a bit, to say 950/1100 you should see a decent FPS increase


this is with a oc 950/1100


----------



## DB006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanton4958*


this is with a oc 950/1100


3fps is quite a good result from a slight OC


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Nice!! Don't stop there though, I'll have to try running this on the tri sli 480s when I get some power back on.


Well I stopped but I did get a little bit of a higher score but don't plan on posting/pushing it anymore I was just close to your quad score and tried to beat it anyhow this is far from my 24/7 settings so it's pretty much pointless


----------



## DB006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DB006*


Single XFX ATI HD6870 Black Edition at 1010/1210 1.18volts











Update!!

Running 1060/1250/1.250v


----------



## Grindhouse

Damn, i think my GTX 580 is underperforming,







that's my result, no OC on it.


----------



## USFORCES

No that's about right because with a single 480 I have to OC it to get over 50FPS


----------



## Grindhouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


No that's about right because with a single 480 I have to OC it to get over 50FPS










Ok, i hope mine perform normally.

Would you mind posting a run with the same setting as me, with one GTX480 no OCed ? (will give you a +rep lol !)


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Ok two questions.

1: What is "default" AA?

2: Do I enable or disable Vertical Sync?


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*


Ok two questions.

1: What is "default" AA?

2: Do I enable or disable Vertical Sync?


 It's no aa at all. I think you would want it disabled.

As if it were to enabled it. It would lock your frame rate @ 60FPS.


----------



## Grindhouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*


Ok two questions.

1: What is "default" AA?

2: Do I enable or disable Vertical Sync?


There is no ''default'' aa really, but when you open you unigine 2.1 AA is set to off.

If you want to compare with the results everyone posted in this thread, you should use the same settings as everyone :

DX11
TESS :extreme
AA : none
anisotropy : 16x


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrFPS*


It's no aa at all. I think you would want it disabled.

As if it were to enabled it. It would lock your frame rate @ 60FPS.


Ok also where can I adjust these settings? I find that some of them you can't do in the main menu, like replication.....


----------



## d-block

d-block -- gtx 470 sli -- i7 920

for some reason my physx card is what shows up as my primary gpu


----------



## CjGemini

Can you add me to the list please









CjGemini ---- i7 950/4.01Ghz ---- GTX580 Sli, 850/1700/2050 ---- 100.8FPS ---- 2539


----------



## strezz

what if i cant run 16:10 resolutions, what alternative res 16:9 can i use to compare my score with everyone else's?


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strezz;11666869*
> what if i cant run 16:10 resolutions, what alternative res 16:9 can i use to compare my score with everyone else's?


Aspect ratio doesn't matter. If you are using a 1080p monitor then you can run 1680x1050.


----------



## strezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block;11667036*
> Aspect ratio doesn't matter. If you are using a 1080p monitor then you can run 1680x1050.


Well thats the thing, when i try running 1680x1050 it goes into window mode.

im on a LCD tv. i have 1600x900 which might give me close results.


----------



## DigitalRaypist

here is mine









i7 980x @ 4.1 ghz / asus engtx 480 tripple sli @ 849 mhz 1.11v


----------



## ussoldier_1984

I came no where near the top 30 list. But what can I expect when running single gpu against crossfire sli and intels


----------



## thecrapler

Heres mine.


----------



## DigitalRaypist

This is a better one 3078pt 122 fps

tri sli asus engtx480 @ 850 1.1v


----------



## thecrapler

aw....I wanna break 3000.....


----------



## Megabass

Megabass ---- i7 950 @ 4.2

GTX480 SLI, 875 core / 1730 shaders / 2100 memory

96.1 FPS

Score 2421

Little bit of tweaking, swapped GFX cards around able to increase clocks a little.


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini;11666801*
> Can you add me to the list please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CjGemini ---- i7 950/4.01Ghz ---- GTX580 Sli, 850/1700/2050 ---- 100.8FPS ---- 2539


I think your supposed to have your filter setting on trilinear like ever one else:thumb:


----------



## CjGemini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFPS;11707831*
> I think your supposed to have your filter setting on trilinear like ever one else:thumb:


How do you change your filter setting


----------



## CjGemini

Fixed









CjGemini ---- i7 950/4.01Ghz ---- GTX580 Sli, 850/1700/2050 ---- 97FPS ---- 2444


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini;11713829*
> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CjGemini ---- i7 950/4.01Ghz ---- GTX580 Sli, 850/1700/2050 ---- 97FPS ---- 2444


Now your Anisotropy is off. Anisotropy: 16x
It's all right you will get it. Great OC, btw.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

i got 1460 but i still couldnt get the settings to work right but thats what i got for 1650x1050 with all those settings except retraction enabled


----------



## CjGemini

OK, I got it this time for sure









CjGemini ---- i7 950/4.05Ghz ---- GTX580 Sli, 850/1700/2050 ---- 102FPS ---- 2570


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini;11721282*
> OK, I got it this time for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CjGemini ---- i7 950/4.05Ghz ---- GTX580 Sli, 850/1700/2050 ---- 102FPS ---- 2570


Did you press f12 for a background pic that looks like this. http://www.overclock.net/benchmarking-software-discussion/695978-official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-2-a-51.html#post9426985

It would be nice to have. Considering the fact yesterday your AS was at 4 and your avg. FPS was 97.
Now you have the same clock speeds with [email protected] and 5 FPS faster, huh.?
Make no sense what so ever.
The reality is your avg should have been lower, not higher. Anything can happen so don't take it wrong.
Like to see that background pic please. Just to add, it's a good idea to start by reading the FIRST post.
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarking-software-discussion/695978-official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-2-a.html

Its really up to CDMAN, its his thread.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Is it just me, or is the fact that Futuremark released the 3DMark 11 package that was completely unbiased and used only open source software to level the playing field changing how present day DX11 benchmarks are done?

After seeing 3DMark 11, Heaven looks like crap to me. Presently, the HD 5970 holds the record for the single fastest discrete graphics card. It's close though.

nVidia has a few tricks up their sleeves left though. Proper software implementation along with better open source support along with the public release of Physx and CUDA as a software product to be licensed and based on x86 rather than the present x87, a better use of color display and most importantly, a properly designed product. nVidia has yet to release their flagship card... ATI has yet to release the HD 6990. Something tells me that this new competition is going to accelerate the PC gaming industry in ways that we have not seen since the release of the 3dfx Voodoo card.


----------



## CjGemini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFPS;11726371*
> Did you press f12 for a background pic that looks like this. http://www.overclock.net/benchmarking-software-discussion/695978-official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-2-a-51.html#post9426985
> 
> It would be nice to have. Considering the fact yesterday your AS was at 4 and your avg. FPS was 97.
> Now you have the same clock speeds with [email protected] and 5 FPS faster, huh.?
> Make no sense what so ever.
> The reality is your avg should have been lower, not higher. Anything can happen so don't take it wrong.
> Like to see that background pic please. Just to add, it's a good idea to start by reading the FIRST post.
> http://www.overclock.net/benchmarking-software-discussion/695978-official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-2-a.html
> 
> Its really up to CDMAN, its his thread.


I pressed F12 but I don't know where the screenshot is to upload


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini;11727271*
> I pressed F12 but I don't know where the screenshot is to upload


OK I can help. It saves it as a .tga file. You might need to google .tga, for the viewer.

Here is how you get from here to there.

C:user :default(your computer) :Unigine Heaven :screenshots < ---there in here.

You will find them. Don't be sad we will fix you up, promise. : )


----------



## DB006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CjGemini;11727271*
> I pressed F12 but I don't know where the screenshot is to upload


It'll be on your primary hard drive in users/userfile/unigine/screenshots, and it needs opening with irfanview or similar


----------



## CjGemini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFPS;11727575*
> OK I can help. It saves it as a .tga file. You might need to google .tga, for the viewer.
> 
> Here is how you get from here to there.
> 
> C:user :default(your computer) :Unigine Heaven :screenshots < ---there in here.
> 
> You will find them. Don't be sad we will fix you up, promise. : )


Sweet I have the file now, so how do I upload it properly??


----------



## CjGemini

I found a converter program









Ok so hopefully this is it finally









CjGemini ---- i7 950/4.01Ghz ---- GTX580 Sli, 850/1700/2050 ---- 101FPS ---- 2554


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CjGemini*


I found a converter program









Ok so hopefully this is it finally









CjGemini ---- i7 950/4.01Ghz ---- GTX580 Sli, 850/1700/2050 ---- 101FPS ---- 2554


Excellent, Congratz. A lot work I know. You stuck to it. Good Job


----------



## RKH404

Damn, nice.


----------



## CjGemini

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrFPS*


Excellent, Congratz. A lot work I know. You stuck to it. Good Job


















thank you for the help, now hopefully my score gets posted up and I can be head of the 2 card SLI


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

here is mine with clocks at 800/1600/1850 gtx 470 Sli


----------



## Defoler

So, time to go high.

Defoler ---- [email protected] ---- Tri-Sli 580 @ 900/2004 ---- 143.2FPS ---- 3606


----------



## Desert Rat

This is all I can get out of my GTX460 SLI setup


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler;11753962*
> So, time to go high.
> 
> Defoler ---- [email protected] ---- Tri-Sli 580 @ 900/2004 ---- 143.2FPS ---- 3606


nice score


----------



## USFORCES

Double post...


----------



## RagingCain

RagingCain - 1100T @ 4.171 GHz - GTX 580 SLi @ 900 Core, 1800 Shader, 1037 Mem

Unigine 2.1 - 90.2 FPS - 2271 Score

Try #001


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler;11753962*
> So, time to go high.
> 
> Defoler ---- [email protected] ---- Tri-Sli 580 @ 900/2004 ---- 143.2FPS ---- 3606


you using 3 gtx 580's?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie;11757951*
> you using 3 gtx 580's?


Heh *Tri*-SLi... or was that just redundant shock comment that he has three?


----------



## jcfsusmc

It took forever but I think this ought to stick around for a while.

EDIT: Go to post 774 for final run and better score! (12/27/10)


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc;11778059*
> It took forever but I think this ought to stick around for a while.


Please add atached to my thumbnail. Sorry.

JC Smith ---- AMD Phenom II 1090T X6 / 3573 mHz; EVGA GTX 470 (X2) in SLI, 800/1600/ 1900

73.8

1859

EDIT: Please go to post 774 for final run and better score. (12/27/10)


----------



## jcfsusmc

JC Smith; AMD Phenom II 1090T X6; 3840 mHz; EVGA GTX 470 (X2) in SLI; 840/1680; 1900; 79.1 FPS; 1993


----------



## DrFPS

Would be nice to see the back ground screen shot.


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFPS;11784163*
> Would be nice to see the back ground screen shot. YOu have a score that you should have put it up. Read the first post.


Ha?

This is a screen shot of the benchmark's score screen, without the full background to save the size.
Just as the first post request, and the same as others have posted and entered the score board.

Whats the problem?
Or you just want to see a full size screen shot?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defoler*


Ha?

This is a screen shot of the benchmark's score screen, without the full background to save the size.
Just as the first post request, and the same as others have posted and entered the score board.

Whats the problem?
Or you just want to see a full size screen shot?


Sounds more like doubt to me, which is silly since its tri-580 and the score seems quite reasonable with the CPU.


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Sounds more like doubt to me, which is silly since its tri-580 and the score seems quite reasonable with the CPU.



Excuse me? I would have like to seen the eye candy that went with it. Now what have you to say?

Mr doubting Thomas if read this thread. You will find. I try to help people obtain their scores and put them on the board. By working with them, not against them!


----------



## Defoler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrFPS*


Excuse me? I would have like to seen the eye candy that went with it. Now what have you to say?

Mr doubting Thomas if read this thread. You will find. I try to help people obtain their scores and put them on the board. By working with them, not against them!


Still don't know what is it that you want.

You want a full screen shot? What does it matter as long as what I upload shows the screen shot of the benchmark results, as required by the OP.

If you want it just for "oh I want to bath in the glory of your system", still, what does it matter?

As you are still not CDMAN, and he did not say anything about whether my screen shots or my scores are not to his likeness, I don't see what is wrong.

So would you please explain, or you wish to just... offer advice no one gets?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defoler*


Still don't know what is it that you want.

You want a full screen shot? What does it matter as long as what I upload shows the screen shot of the benchmark results, as required by the OP.

If you want it just for "oh I want to bath in the glory of your system", still, what does it matter?

As you are still not CDMAN, and he did not say anything about whether my screen shots or my scores are not to his likeness, I don't see what is wrong.

So would you please explain, or you wish to just... offer advice no one gets?


I think he wants the screenshot for more info, that's what I like about the hwbot standards because half the time FM systeminfo gets all the clocks wrong, no memory timings, etc.
It's nice to be able to look at a screenie & see the cpu-z & gpu-z info along with a validation link. With high scores it is also proof against people who might think it was a bugged run or something, not required for this thread but still not a bad idea.


----------



## XanderDylan

Attachment 186904


----------



## Defoler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I think he wants the screenshot for more info, that's what I like about the hwbot standards because half the time FM systeminfo gets all the clocks wrong, no memory timings, etc.
It's nice to be able to look at a screenie & see the cpu-z & gpu-z info along with a validation link. With high scores it is also proof against people who might think it was a bugged run or something, not required for this thread but still not a bad idea.


But this is not what CDMAN asked for. He just wanted proof of the benchmark run and results. So far it was fine.
I don't mind if he ask, I can make a new SS with all the info when I get time.

Also for hwbot standards, need to do it on FM approved drivers I believe (not sure), and as I use 265.90 drivers to bypass the SLI issues for the 3DMark 11, they aren't


----------



## FtW 420

I didn't mean to keep right up with the required stuff like approved drivers or a motherboard tab in cpu-z, this isn't a real competition here & you aren't submitting to hwbot, it was just a suggestion.
It isn't required, but extra eye candy for those here who like to see it & more info never hurts.


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defoler*


Still don't know what is it that you want.

You want a full screen shot? What does it matter as long as what I upload shows the screen shot of the benchmark results, as required by the OP.

If you want it just for "oh I want to bath in the glory of your system", still, what does it matter?

As you are still not CDMAN, and he did not say anything about whether my screen shots or my scores are not to his likeness, I don't see what is wrong.

So would you please explain, or you wish to just... offer advice no one gets?



Postmodern Deconstructionism at its best.


----------



## Defoler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I didn't mean to keep right up with the required stuff like approved drivers or a motherboard tab in cpu-z, this isn't a real competition here & you aren't submitting to hwbot, it was just a suggestion.
It isn't required, but extra eye candy for those here who like to see it & more info never hurts.


That is fine by me. Valid request.









Just didn't understand what you wanted.

When I get time I can upload such screen shot.


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderDylan;11792947*


Xander your settings are wrong. There supposed to be like this PLZ Read the first post.
Quote:


> Render: Direct X 11
> Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
> Shaders: high
> Textures: high
> Filter: trilinear
> Anisotropy: 16x
> Occlusion: enabled
> Refraction: enabled
> Replication: off
> Volumetric: enabled
> Anti-Aliasing: default
> Tessellation: extreme


----------



## koven




----------



## DB006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderDylan;11792947*
> View attachment 186904


Tesselation should be on Extreme and the res is wrong also


----------



## PizzaMan

Nice setup Defoler. You should enter the class challenge.


----------



## Defoler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Nice setup Defoler. You should enter the class challenge.










I might once my setup is complete.
Still missing a few things and should take at least 2 more weeks to finish + testings.


----------



## pcnazz

*I finally put the 5970 QF on its own h20 loop using one XSPC RX2480 / four 2200 rpm 125mm loons , the new temps gave me a nice drop in gpu vcores , both cards . Next run 1000mhz core .*


----------



## koven




----------



## CDub07

Its this a good score for a X6 and single GPU? I just installed my
Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H last night and still fine tuning as I go. Have to say just going from DDR2 916 to DDR3 1526 gave me 200 more points.


----------



## ice_n_fyre

Can't wait to get home and run these now! Just found the thread. Scored a 60.5FPS last night at 1080P with everything on max so I should be in the top 30 atleast. (For Now)


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDub07;11828413*
> Its this a good score for a X6 and single GPU? I just installed my
> Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H last night and still fine tuning as I go. Have to say just going from DDR2 916 to DDR3 1526 gave me 200 more points.


If it were me? Ripjaws is great ram, you might get away with tighter timing 7-7-7-24.
I'm not that good wit amd boards. Might BSOD too?

200 points is a lot good job. You have a lot more overhead in your 580. 800/1950 easy, bet you can do it with out raising the voltage?


----------



## ice_n_fyre

ice_n_fyre ---- [email protected] ----- GTX 480 840 / 1680 / 2000 ----- 74.8 ----- 1885

21st Place in the 2.0 Category! I will upload my 2.1 bench soon.


----------



## mdbsat

mdbsat---i7 920/3.8Ghz---465SLI unlocked 470--700/1400/1700--71.1 fps---1790










Not sure if this thread is even updated still


----------



## alphasig298

Alphasig298 -- i7 950 --- GTX 465 Tri-SLI 780/1560/1680 --- 74.8 --- 1885









***Please count post #804 instead***


----------



## ice_n_fyre

ice_n_fyre [email protected] 480 SLI 860/1720/1848 --- 79.8 --- 1996

Best run so far, didn't realize that I forgot to OC the ram until now. Try for an 80 today.


----------



## rick19011

rick19011 -- i5 750 / 4.0ghz

NVIDIA GTX 460 SLI, 900 / 1800 / 2100

82.7

2083


----------



## ice_n_fyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rick19011;11873692*
> rick19011 -- i5 750 / 4.0ghz
> 
> NVIDIA GTX 460 SLI, 900 / 1800 / 2100
> 
> 82.7
> 
> 2083


You need to re-run with 16x Anisotropy


----------



## rick19011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice_n_fyre;11874096*
> You need to re-run with 16x Anisotropy


rick19011 -- i5 750 / 4.0ghz

NVIDIA GTX 460 SLI, 900 / 1800 / 2100

82.7

2083


----------



## alphasig298

Alphasig298 -- i7 950 @4.1Ghz --- GTX 465 Tri-SLI 800/1600/1700 --- 85.2 --- 2146










***Please count post #804 instead***


----------



## alphasig298

Alphasig298 -- i7 950 @4.2Ghz --- GTX 465 Tri-SLI 805/1610/1725 --- 86.0 --- 2166









If I need to edit my other 2 post please let me know but this is my best benchmark so far and this is as fast as I can get my system running on air and being stable.

~Cheers

alphasig


----------



## adamlau

Hope this is good enough to make it on the list as the only single GPU entry







...

adamlau ---- X6 1100T / 4.3 GHz ----- GTX 580 SC, 980 / 1960 / 1120 ----- 60.8 ----- 1533


----------



## adamlau

Bumped up my previous entry ever so slightly







...

adamlau ---- X6 1100T / 4.33 GHz ----- GTX 580 SC, 990 / 1980 / 1125 ----- 61.7 ----- 1553


----------



## CjGemini

Got a new score with a new overclock and some voltage tweaks









CjGemini ---- i7 950/4.2Ghz ---- GTX580 SLI 900/1800/2200 ---- 104.6 FPS ----2635











Pic Of the Rig


----------



## DrFPS

Oh my CjGemini what have you done. Thats is outstanding. Good job.


----------



## CjGemini

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrFPS*


Oh my CjGemini what have you done. Thats is outstanding. Good job.










Just a little remodeling


----------



## mdbsat

mdbsat---i7920 3.8Ghz----470 SLI 800/1540/1700---fps 78.7--score 1984


----------



## adamlau

adamlau ---- X6 1100T / 4.33 GHz

GTX 580 SC, 1015 / 2030 / 1128

62.6

1576


----------



## Bullant

Bullant--i7 920/4.48ghz--EVGA 480 Quad sli---870 /1740/2000--140.5--3540
880/1760/2000
880/1760/2000
905/1810/2000
Hey guys hes mine,has abit more in it was my 1st run,should be able to up the cores abit more.All on water


----------



## ice_n_fyre

Surprisingly the new 266.35 Drivers upped my score 3.5 FPS. Same setting for everything.


----------



## jcfsusmc

It's been a month since the scores were updated. Is there a deadline for score submissions? How many tries does one get?

I would really like to know where I stand.

Please?


----------



## jcfsusmc

View attachment 188630


jcfsusmc; AMD Phenom X6 1090T BE; 3.84 gHz; ram: STT [email protected] mHz @9-9-9-24-31-CR1; EVGA GTX 470 in dual SLI; 840/1680/[email protected]; 81.4; 2051


----------



## alphasig298

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc;11911518*
> It's been a month since the scores were updated. Is there a deadline for score submissions? How many tries does one get?
> 
> I would really like to know where I stand.
> 
> Please?


The last time it was updated was Dec 19th, its Jan 6th and we did have the holidays in between. I'd say just give him some time, a week or so and then see where we are all at.


----------



## CDMAN

New Year update.

jcfsusmc, AMD made the list.


----------



## alphasig298

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN;11927354*
> New Year update.
> 
> jcfsusmc, AMD made the list.


Nice. It's about time AMD got some love!


----------



## DrFPS

Killer score or some thing else you decide? OK here is how you do it. Set the interface up to run to the first post specifications.

Press run. Don't press F9 just yet. Instead press the tessellation box.
Use the sliders to remove the tessellation. Press the tessellation box again, and get rid of the sliders. Now press F9. Run the benchmark as normal. Dont forget to press f-12 so you can upload a pic a here.
Now you have a killer score too.
Problem with is it is no longer "extreme tessellation" is it? No its !!NOT!!
In fact you have just run a bench with very little, or no tessellation. Yet that is not what the score shows is it?
No its not. It shows you have "extreme tessellation". You may not have even had it on at ALL.
People are taken advantage of this exploit in this thread. Now you can too, or can you?
Your choice now.

Hey look at my killer score. This is for illustrative purposes only. No need to put my killer score on the list.
It would appear to meet the requirements no matter how far fetched.


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphasig298;11931652*
> Nice. It's about time AMD got some love!


Thanks, guys. This "game" is not for the light hearted! I've been trying a different style of CPU/DRAM/NB/HT setup. I've already got a 2063 in the bag. Later tonight, I'll be at it again. It's fun; and I'm still 100% corsAIR cooled!
Then it's back to work for a while.

Can anyone tell me if there is a finishing date for this? That would help me a bit before this spring semester starts.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jcfsusmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice_n_fyre;11897582*
> Surprisingly the new 266.35 Drivers upped my score 3.5 FPS. Same setting for everything.


I agree! It's about time nVidia gave the 400's a boost this time. I not getting so much an increase in FPS as I am getting lower temps... which of course allows for new and improved settings!

Highly recommended for anyone with 460 1gb and above. Don't know about the others.


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFPS;11936888*
> Killer score or some thing else you decide? OK here is how you do it. Set the interface up to run to the first post specifications.
> 
> Press run. Don't press F9 just yet. Instead press the tessellation box.
> Use the sliders to remove the tessellation. Press the tessellation box again, and get rid of the sliders. Now press F9. Run the benchmark as normal. Dont forget to press f-12 so you can upload a pic a here.
> Now you have a killer score too.
> Problem with is it is no longer "extreme tessellation" is it? No its !!NOT!!
> In fact you have just run a bench with very little, or no tessellation. Yet that is not what the score shows is it?
> No its not. It shows you have "extreme tessellation". You may not have even had it on at ALL.
> People are taken advantage of this exploit in this thread. Now you can too, or can you?
> Your choice now.
> 
> Hey look at my killer score. This is for illustrative purposes only. No need to put my killer score on the list.
> It would appear to meet the requirements no matter how far fetched.


Well, if this is true would the best way to fix this problem be to run the benchmark with extreme tessellation and with default tessellation ,to show both scores?Or change the test to default tessellation?


----------



## alphasig298

I think that the moderator is smart enough to see if something is out of wack from the get go of a killer score like that. Lets use some common sense, and this is all just for fun and not a real competition.


----------



## jcfsusmc

Not much better, but it's time to watch football!

jcfsusmc; AMD Phenom X6 1090T BE; 4.12 gHz; ram: STT [email protected] @9-9-9-24-31-CR1; EVGA GTX 470 in dual SLI; 845/1690/[email protected]; 82.5; 2078


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant;11940514*
> Well, if this is true would the best way to fix this problem be to run the benchmark with extreme tessellation and with default tessellation ,to show both scores?Or change the test to default tessellation?


No it cant be fixed. As long as people have access to the tessellation settings before the start of the bench mark. Try it. Push the tessellation box before you start the bench mark. Move the sliders 10%

The real problem is with only removing 10% or 20% of the default tessellation.

IMHO this is where the abuse is maybe taking place?
Here is an example. I gained 20 FPS just by moving the sliders, from 1.0 to .08
then run benchmark. +511 points. EZ points there. some one is **slick
Every thing was same. No overclocking everything exactly the same from run to the next!
Yea...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphasig298;11940726*
> I think that the moderator


The OP is not a mod.


----------



## Bullant

Yeah i see what you saying i just got 4700 score at stock clocks on my gpus


----------



## jcfsusmc

Photoshop easily exposes the tesselating cheaters. I think there are plenty of people on this forum who have software capable of finding this out. Actually, Lightroom 3.2 is even better at determining this practice. Do the rest of us a favor and drop the discussion.


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bullant;11941620*
> Yeah i see what you saying i just got 4700 score at stock clocks on my gpus


Yes indeed. That is great gain for doing nothing but using an exploit.
This has been going on for some time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcfsusmc;11944468*
> Photoshop easily exposes the tesselating cheaters. I think there are plenty of people on this forum who have software capable of finding this out. Actually, Lightroom 3.2 is even better at determining this practice. Do the rest of us a favor and drop the discussion.


Oh I see. I expose a major exploit in a bench marking program, and you want me to SHUTUP lol ?why?







Not only will I not drop it. Think about what your saying here?

Sorry your Light room idea would not work. I doubt it will pick up a 5% reduction in tessellation factor. That for all intent purpose will add 5 to 8 FPS to avg. or + 100 to 200 points. And who is going to do the comparing? Do you have the time to compare each and every score?

IMHO maybe one way to do it. Is to submit a pic with the tessellation sliders dn in the 1.0 position, on the cobble stone sidewalk.

Its time to get the Moderators to look at this.
Its a sticky thread. With other sticky threads, that OCN users have worked very hard to post or improve their scores myself included.
IMHO It makes us look bad. I'm sure Moderators will have a look..


----------



## m1tch

Is there a prize for the lowest score? lol I have just run this with all OEM settings with my stock 450 GTS and OEM clocked 965 BE:










Im just running some initial benchmarks for the system as is, so hopefully this will improve!


----------



## Faster/Denis

Faster/Denis ---- i7 980X @4.8Ghz

GTX 580 3-Way SLI 960/2150/1920

153.5 FPS

3866


----------



## mdbsat

mdbsat---i7 [email protected] SLI (unlocked) 815/1630/1700---80.3fps---2022
This was just to get myself off of the bottom....for now


----------



## XtachiX

here's my score
running 3x evga gtx 470 tri sli 743/1486/1674
with 1x gtx 460 physx 720/1440/1800
i7 950 @ 4.2ghz


----------



## Series

Here's my stab at it









Series ---- i7 920 D0 / 4.2ghz

GTX 470 TRI-SLI, 800 / 1600 / 1800

105.8

2665



all Gainward GTX 470 Golden Sample cards were clocked the same running at 1.062v and the fans on 100%


----------



## alphasig298

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFPS;11948098*
> Yes indeed. That is great gain for doing nothing but using an exploit.
> This has been going on for some time.
> 
> Oh I see. I expose a major exploit in a bench marking program, and you want me to SHUTUP lol ?why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only will I not drop it. Think about what your saying here?
> 
> Sorry your Light room idea would not work. I doubt it will pick up a 5% reduction in tessellation factor. That for all intent purpose will add 5 to 8 FPS to avg. or + 100 to 200 points. And who is going to do the comparing? Do you have the time to compare each and every score?
> 
> IMHO maybe one way to do it. Is to submit a pic with the tessellation sliders dn in the 1.0 position, on the cobble stone sidewalk.
> 
> Its time to get the Moderators to look at this.
> Its a sticky thread. With other sticky threads, that OCN users have worked very hard to post or improve their scores myself included.
> IMHO It makes us look bad. I'm sure Moderators will have a look..


This thread has been going on for almost a year. And the moderator has kept up with it. I mean why start a ***** session over something thats trivial, what do you really hope to gain. If you look at "CDMan's other post" the guy is intelligent and I'm sure he is quite capable to discern the difference between something that just doesn't seem quite right. Moreover, this is just for fun and if you want to cheat in order to get your system on the list, in the end, you're only hurting yourself.

I'm just saying I'm sure the moderator has better **** to do, than trying to discern who's cheating and who isn't. If you want that type of benchmark, I'd suggest that you go over to hwbot.com and grab their benchmarking add-on's, for theirs, I believe, eliminates the cheaters.

~just a throught


----------



## Defoler

Defoler ---- i7 980 @ 4.5GHZ

Quad-SLI GTX 580 @ 940 / 1075

161.1

4059


----------



## Faster/Denis

Faster/Denis ---- i7 980X @5.005Ghz

GTX 580 4-Way SLI 960/2200/1920

173.8 FPS

4379


----------



## Defoler

Defoler ---- i7 980 @ 4.57GHZ

Quad-SLI GTX 580 @ 940 / 1075

166.3

4188


----------



## alphasig298

Alphasig298 -- i7 950 @4.0Ghz --- GTX 465 Tri-SLI 835/1670/1820 --- 88.4 --- 2227


----------



## ice_n_fyre

ice_n_fyre ---- [email protected]

GTX 480 SLI 860/1680/2000

84.7 FPS

2133

Surprising what some new drivers and ram timings will do.


----------



## NoahDiamond

Catalyst 11.1a ROCKED MY WORLD!!! This is with one single discrete HIS HD 5970. The results speak for themselves.

I have to say... these drivers are the best I have used for ALL the ATI/AMD drivers EVER! Simply the best out there for all desktop cards.

To give you an idea... This is Heaven with my old drivers extremely overclocked...










Below is the new score with lower clocks and Catalyst 11.1a. The performance increase is insane, and there is no loss in image quality. Simply impressive software.










What do you all think? Not bad, eh?

NoahDiamond ---- Core 2 Quad Q9550 E0 / 3.85GHz

HD 5970, 925 / 925 / 5000

58.6

1477


----------



## NoahDiamond

Using Catalyst 11.1a...










NoahDiamond ---- Core 2 Quad Q9550 E0 / 3.85GHz

HD 5970, 1000 / 1000 / 5100

83.3

2099

Not bad for the new drivers, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## ice_n_fyre

ice_n_fyre ---- [email protected]

GTX 480 SLI 860/1680/2000

87.2 FPS

2197


----------



## NoahDiamond

YAY! I am the only one with a single discrete graphics. Granted, it is two GPUs on one board and they are both overclocked heavily.

It is an honor and a privilege to have even appeared on the leader board.

Thanks.


----------



## Lampen

Lampen ---- i7 930 / 4.1 GHz ---- EVGA GTX 470 TRISLI, 800/1600/1950

111.4

2807


----------



## JeanF

Q9650 @ 4050 Ghz GTX 280 644/1399/1177 ( just cruising )


----------



## alphasig298

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeanF;12086646*
> Q9650 @ 4050 Ghz GTX 280 644/1399/1177


You need to have a DX11 Card for this score to be valid. A GTX 280 doesn't support DX11, thus, tessellation is turned off.


----------



## JeanF

Ok Thank you .. but good to see what a 280 can do


----------



## alphasig298

Alphasig298 -- i7 950 @4.2Ghz --- GTX 465 Tri-SLI 850/1700/1830 --- 95.7 --- 2412









The latest graphic drivers from Nvidia helped quite a bit. I was surprised with the score.


----------



## alphasig298

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeanF;12090444*
> Ok Thank you .. but good to see what a 280 can do


No problem bud. Thats still a fantastic score, it just goes to show how powerful the last generation of cards were!


----------



## mtbiker033

mtbiker033---- [email protected] ----- (2) GTX570, 885 / 1770 / 1900 ----- 97.6fps ----- 2458


----------



## mdbsat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033;12112226*
> mtbiker033---- [email protected]
> 
> (2) GTX570, 885 / 1770 / 1900
> 
> 97.6fps
> 
> 2458


Very nice! And I was told that going from my unlocked 470s to 570s wouldn't be much of an improvement

I will still probably wait for the next release of cards but I am impressed your results.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdbsat;12123148*
> Very nice! And I was told that going from my unlocked 470s to 570s wouldn't be much of an improvement
> 
> I will still probably wait for the next release of cards but I am impressed your results.


thank you!

and following this run I was able to overclock the cards to 900 on the core but haven't gone back and run heaven yet. I did break 11k on 3DMark11 though!


----------



## ice_n_fyre

ice_n_fyre -- Q9550 @ 4Ghz --- GTX 480 SLI 860/1720/2000 --- 87.9 --- 2215

Don't really know why my MIN FPS dropped by like 17 but i got a better average score.

And I just noticed that the 980X w/Quadfire 5970's bow's down to a Q9550 with 2 480's!


----------



## AdvanSuper

AdvanSuper ---- [email protected]

2x GTX 470

89.3

2249


----------



## Gezelem

Here is my score. This is my first time posting on here hope I did it right.


----------



## 4.54billionyears

i'm not getting into heaven. just sharing my bench screenshot.
4.4ghz ht pwer saving stuff enabled. snapped screenshot quick so 4.4ghz showed in cpuz. asus flexible sli bridge used and heaven nvidia profile used.









4.4ghz ht with power saving stuff enabled. used with an older 2009 stiff sli bridge and default nvidia profile.


----------



## grunion

Hmm

Bridge or profile, what made the difference?
Surely the profile.


----------



## 4.54billionyears

it was the profile. i added heaven to nvidia 3d program settings after changing the bridge and ran the benchmark.
i had noticed that the stiff or flexible bridge did not make the difference.


----------



## Durdle Class A

i7-950 @ 3.8, GTX 570 @ 900 Core/1000 Mem


----------



## load81

i5-760 @ 3.5, GTX 570 @ 910/2000 - 52.5 fps


----------



## yang88she

qx9650 @ 3.6, [email protected]/1401

I'm patiently waiting for moar power!


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt ---- i7-950 / 4.320GHz

2 x Palit Sonic Platinum GTX460 1GB OC SLI.... 878/1756/4196

61.7fps

1553


----------



## CDMAN

All entries must be listed with a data line. If not, they will be skipped.


----------



## velocd

Heaven 2.1.

velocd ---- i7 2600k / 5.1Ghz ----- GTX 580 SLI, 950 / 1900 / 2300 ----- 99.2 ----- 2498



Oddly I feel like my score should have been higher with my overclocks, but maybe not. /shrug


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN;12294713*
> All entries must be listed with a data line. If not, they will be skipped.


Sorry, now added.


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Shtsh00ttr / 2 x X5680 @ 4.3 / [email protected]/1812/2095

Score 3416

Updated for #4 spot with Tri SLI GTX580


----------



## sgilmore62




----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgilmore62*






How are you pulling those numbers? Thats > 2x similar rigs in score and framerates.


----------



## sgilmore62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShtSh00ttr*


How are you pulling those numbers? Thats > 2x similar rigs in score and framerates.


 After selecting the options and run I hit the tessellation tab and moved the sliders to 0


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgilmore62*






Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDMAN*


All entries must be listed with a data line. If not, they will be skipped.


Member Name ---- Processor / Speed ----- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ----- FPS ----- Score


----------



## sgilmore62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Member Name ---- Processor / Speed ----- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ----- FPS ----- Score


 Yeah, I know but since I cheated didn't think it would be proper to post qualification data for an actual competitive score.


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Updated http://www.overclock.net/benchmarking-software-discussion/695978-official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-2-a-87.html#post12370910 with BCLK Stable at 187 and slightly higher OC on GTX580's


----------



## alancsalt

How can that cheat be filtered out? It sorta renders the benchmark useless if u cant doesn't it? Or does it become an "honor system"?


----------



## sgilmore62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12377926*
> How can that cheat be filtered out? It sorta renders the benchmark useless if u cant doesn't it? Or does it become an "honor system"?


Thats a good question, whats to stop someone from moving the tessellation sliders over just a little bit for a little higher score that still shows extreme?


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Youtube video's of the run LOL


----------



## antuk15

Here's mine, Does it seem ok?


----------



## Tunapiano

Tunapiano ---- 2600k / 4.7ghz

GTX 580 SLI, 50.6mhz / 512 / 1536

92.3

2324


----------



## velocd

velocd ---- 2600K/4.7Ghz

GTX 580 Tri-SLI, 950/1900/2250

134.0

3376


----------



## Killam0n

Unigine Heaven Benchmark v2.1
FPS:37.9
*Scores:955*
Min FPS:22.3
Max FPS:71.9
Hardware Binary:
Windows 32bit Visual C++ 1500 Release May 21 2010
Operating system:
Windows 7 (build 7600) 64bit
CPU model:Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.8GHz
CPU flags:2850MHz MMX SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSSE3 SSE41 SSE42 HTT
*GPU model:ATI Radeon HD 4870 8.821.0.0 512Mb*
Settings Render:direct3d11
Mode:1920x1200 fullscreen
Shaders:high
Textures:high
Filter:trilinear
Anisotropy:4x
Occlusion:enabled
Refraction:enabled
Volumetric:enabled
Replication:disabled
Tessellation: disabled

Note: 4870 will not do Tessellation


----------



## jamborhgini313

GTX 580 SLI 951/1902/4450 i7 920 4.2ghz


----------



## managerman

Here is my run...I ran at 1920x1080...so as per official req, I will try a run at 1680x1050 tonight!

Enjoy!

-M


----------



## Bullant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman;12554285*
> Here is my run...I ran at 1920x1080...so as per official req, I will try a run at 1680x1050 tonight!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> -M


Hi there, you need to set the tessellation to extreme


----------



## Neokolzia

Just was curious and comparing my data from previous runs I had I ran 1611 on my 5870 CF, I noticed though there wans't any ATI cards up there?

Surprised to see that 5970x5870 or any decent 69XX Crossfire set ups haven't clocked in for their top 30, I'm sure if I could pull 1600+ without even overclocking the Crossfire set up I could pull at the top end of 1900, I'd imagine 6970 CF should pull 2500+ at least.

Edit: Nevermind let me retract the statement, I wasn't using extreme tessellation for testing.

Though not sure about 69XX series as for 5XXX it just rapes the cards raw, only yielding 700 from a single 5870 and given my performance increase of Crossfire, would likely if overclocked only push a bit more then 1200 =\


----------



## velocd

Heaven 2.5 is out!

My Heaven 2.5 score:

velocd ---- 2600K/4.7Ghz

GTX 580 Tri-SLI, 970/1940/2250

146.9

3701



(Upped the GPUs a little since last, using ForceWare 261.31 beta)


----------



## CDMAN

Since Heaven 2.5 has been released all future scores for the top 30 will need to be in that version.


----------



## sgilmore62

You can still toggle the tessellation sliders to what ever you want and show an "extreme" benchmark.


----------



## velocd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN;12613813*
> Since Heaven 2.5 has been released all future scores for the top 30 will need to be in that version.


Reposting mine in case you missed it:

velocd ---- 2600K/4.7Ghz

GTX 580 Tri-SLI, 970/1940/2250

146.9

3701


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgilmore62;12615143*
> You can still toggle the tessellation sliders to what ever you want and show an "extreme" benchmark.


It's very easy to spoof Heaven scores if someone just edits the HTML. Even the scores within the benchmark could be Photoshopped.


----------



## alancsalt

Point taken.
An honesty system then.


----------



## velocd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12616703*
> Point taken.
> An honesty system then.


Too bad Unigine doesn't host benchmark scores that Heaven could publish to, like 3DMark.


----------



## CarFreak302




----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd;12616770*
> Too bad Unigine doesn't host benchmark scores that Heaven could publish to, like 3DMark.


HWbot have their own non-adjustable version that uploads results directly to HWbot. You download it from them too. Course, you have to join HWbot........


----------



## Wubble

Wubble ---- Intel Core i7 930 / 4.09 GHz

GTX 580, 875 / 1750 / 2000

50.2

1263

Here's my new 580 with a slight OC on them, not sure if these scores are great or not, can anyone tell me if this is what a 580 would get?








Also the copy of Windows is genuine it's just being dumb


----------



## [CyGnus]

Downloading now the 2.5 lets fill up those rankings


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];12618928*
> Downloading now the 2.5 lets fill up those rankings
> Hope i did this right if not tell me what to fix and i will do it again


Render: Direct X 11
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
*Anisotropy: 16x*
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Replication: off
Volumetric: enabled
Anti-Aliasing: default
Tessellation: extreme


----------



## [CyGnus]

Ok my bad will redo the test later







were is the setting replication cause i cant find it


----------



## alancsalt

Think it's off by default.


----------



## [CyGnus]

[CyGnus] --- X6 1055T @ 4.1Ghz --- GTX460 1GB SLI @ 930/1860/2000Mhz --- 55.3 --- 1394


----------



## csscmaster3

csscmaster3 ---- i7 950 / 4.2

GTX 470 SLI , 840 / 1680 / 1800

63.6

1602


----------



## EpicPie

EpicPie ---- Core i5-750 / 4GHz

Palit GTX 465, 800 / 1600 / 1900

30

757


----------



## TheBear

TheBear --- Phenom II 955 @ 3.6Ghz --- Sapphire 6870 @ 1000/1125Mhz --- 28.6 --- 721


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];12619680*
> Here it is:


See how the guys after you have put that list across the top of their submission? You will need to ad that to satisfy, then yr cool.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Done


----------



## AK-47

AK-47

Phenom II 965 @ 4.0Ghz

EVGA GTX 470 @ 800/1600/2000 38.7---975









not sure why's claiming that the 275 is my main card when it's my physx card


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Ipwnnubletz ---- Intel Core i5 750 - 3.6GHz

MSI GTX 560 Ti, 950/1900/2100

38.0

957


----------



## Xylian

Xylian - Intel Core i5-750 / 3.9GHz --- EVGA GTX 570 --- 920/2000 --- 45.3 --- 1141


----------



## ban916

Ban916 - Intel Core i5-750 / 4.4GHz --- msi gtx 560ti twin frozr sli --- 985/2200 --- 67.3 --- 1696



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## man from atlantis

Man From Atlantis - Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 @4.00GHz --- Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB OC @ 950/4600MHz --- 33.3 --- 838


----------



## The_Punisher

Certainly won't be a top score, but this is mine









The_Punisher ---- Phenom II 955 BE C3 / 4.207Ghz

Asus GTX 560Ti 1000/2000/2200

36.8 FPS

926


----------



## SebesT

Sebest ---- Intel Core i7 920 - 4.34GHz

TriSli MSI 470GTX @

110.6

2787


----------



## Tunapiano

Tunapiano ---- Core-i7 2600k / 4.7ghz ---- GTX 580 SLI, 772 / 1544 / 2004

133.9

3374


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt ---- i7-950 / 4.324GHz

GTX460 SLI, 880/1760/2151 ---- 59fps ---- 1486


----------



## managerman

managerman ---- Core-i7 2600k / 5.36ghz ---- GTX 580 TRI SLI, 965 / 1930 / 2150 ----- 148 ----- 3729


----------



## Tunapiano

I made some tweaks to my SLI setup and got a few more FPS out of it









Tunapiano ---- Core-i7 2600k / 4.7ghz ---- GTX 580 SLI, 833 / 1666 / 2004

140.1

3530


----------



## ranerX3

Member Name ranerX3 ---- Processor I7 2600K / Speed stock 3.4 ----- GPU Name GTX580 SLI, Core 772 / Shaders 1544/ Memory 2004 ----- FPS 88.1----- Score 2220



everything stock for now gona update soon with my processor at 5.0 and both cards overclocked























by the way does this bench support physx ?
if I add my GTX285 as physx will I get more score... ?


----------



## Faster/Denis

Faster ---- i7 990x @5.21Ghz ---- 4x GTX580 1020/1100 ----- 185.6 ----- 4676


----------



## Durdle Class A

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster/Denis*


Faster ---- i7 990x @5.17Ghz ---- 4x GTX580 1020/1100 ----- 185.6 ----- 4676

http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/9664/heaven25.jpg


Wow beast mode.


----------



## Kimofil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster/Denis*


Faster ---- i7 990x @5.17Ghz ---- 4x GTX580 1020/1100 ----- 185.6 ----- 4676











Wow! Can you please post result in 1920x1080 8xAA all MAX?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Arctucas

I may as well enter my crappy cards:

Arctucas----i7 950 @4273MHz----SLI GTX460 SC EE 763/1526/950----51.8----1306


----------



## SilentAssassin82

I have a question, how do you guys turn off replication off? I checked everywhere and I don't see it?


----------



## SilentAssassin82

Hope I got the settings right, anyway here are my results:
SilentAssassin82--i5 [email protected] 570 [email protected] 900/1800/2000--68.2FPS--1719


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilentAssassin82*


I have a question, how do you guys turn off replication off? I checked everywhere and I don't see it?


In the Heaven 2.1 Bench it seems to be off by default, and does not show in Heaven 2.5 Bench results.


----------



## Megabass

Megabass ---- i7-950 / 4.209GHz

GTX480 SLI, 850/1700/2100 ---- 89.2fps ---- 2246


----------



## Faster/Denis

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Kimofil*   Wow! Can you please post result in 1920x1080 8xAA all MAX?
Thanks in advance!  
   
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRzd4CRGVeA


----------



## Kimofil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster/Denis*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRzd4CRGVeA


Wow! Some impressive scores here! Nice run, congrats!


----------



## Faster/Denis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kimofil*


Wow! Some impressive scores here! Nice run, congrats!


thx man


----------



## Kerian

Kerian ---- i7 920 / 4 Ghz

5970 + 5870, 850 / 1200

63.0

1587


----------



## Megabass

Updated score.

Megabass ---- i7-950/4.209GHz

GTX480SLI 875/1750/2100 ---- 90.9fps ---- 2289

Seamed to have reached a wall here


----------



## Tunapiano

not sure if the OP caught this.

I made some tweaks to my SLI setup and got a few more FPS out of it









Tunapiano ---- Core-i7 2600k / 4.7ghz ---- GTX 580 SLI, 833 / 1666 / 2004

140.1

3530


----------



## Maranello

Well, Afterburner works for voltage but I'm limited to 1000MHz core and 1250 MHz memory. I can't adjust volts in Trixx or I could have gone higher.

Maranello --- PII X4 970 @ 4.0GHz --- XFX 6870 D.F. 1000/1250 --- 29.3 --- 739


----------



## Maranello

Ran it again, same everything as above but I'm using the 11.4 preview driver...

29.3 to 29.5

739 to 742


----------



## bilinmio

:devil:OVERCLOCK...................









ASUS EAH 5700 Series Graphics Card, look this score
















http://www.pikipimp.com/gallery/view_image/57806898[/URL]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN;8842491*
> Post Heaven Benchmark 2.1 scores here. Thread will be update once a week.
> To keep everyone using the same settings, Please use the following settings with a a DX11 capable card:
> 
> Render: Direct X 11
> Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
> Shaders: high
> Textures: high
> Filter: trilinear
> Anisotropy: 16x
> Occlusion: enabled
> Refraction: enabled
> Replication: off
> Volumetric: enabled
> Anti-Aliasing: default
> Tessellation: extreme
> 
> Please provide a screen shot with your score showing to allow for score verification. Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above will not be counted.
> 
> Also populate your data with each entry:
> 
> Member Name ---- Processor / Speed
> 
> GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory
> 
> FPS
> 
> Score
> 
> Heaven 2.5 Score List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven 2.1 Final Score List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DOWNLOAD*


----------



## bilinmio

:devil:OVERCLOCK...................









ASUS EAH 5700 Series Graphics Card, look this score
















http://www.overclock.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=199978&stc=1&d=1300057922


----------



## gboeds




----------



## The Fury

The Fury --- Q6600 @ 3.5GHz --- Asus GTX 480 870/1740/1950 --- 45.5fps --- 1145


----------



## alancsalt

In settings in the benchmark are controls, mouse and keyboard, but they aren't usable, or ...

Is there a game using this engine or...have I missed something?


----------



## Gibs

Gibs ---- x6 1090T / 3.6GHz ----- XFX HD6950(unlocked) Xfire, 880MHz / 1375MHz ----- 60.1 ----- 1515


----------



## Gibs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


In settings in the benchmark are controls, mouse and keyboard, but they aren't usable, or ...

Is there a game using this engine or...have I missed something?


you can free roam the world if you so wish


----------



## fudgedelic

Fudgedelic ---- i7 920 / 4.0GHz

GTX 580 SLI, 925MHz / 1150MHz

101.8

2565


----------



## sam731

I ran the heaven benchmark is this score good


----------



## SlayerS_`Archduke`

SlayerS_`Archduke` ---- i7 950 / 4.2 Ghz HT OFF ---- GTX480 2-Way SLI 800/1600/1900 ---- 83.0 ---- 2090










Edit: I'm still in the process of overclocking these GPUs. I'm not sure how much more I can get out of them on reference coolers though. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## billythekid2012

billythekid2012 [email protected]
-2 evga gtx 480,s-850-1700-2000
-85.4 FPS-SCORE-2151


----------



## SlayerS_`Archduke`

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billythekid2012;12790192*
> billythekid2012 [email protected]
> -2 evga gtx 480,s-850-1700-2000
> -85.4 FPS-SCORE-2151]


Goddamn water coolers.









What voltage do you need to get 850/2000 out of your cards? Best I can get with stock voltages on reference air is 800/1900...


----------



## billythekid2012

1.070 volts 24/7 cards never go past 49c


----------



## SlayerS_`Archduke`

Quote:



Originally Posted by *billythekid2012*


1.070 volts 24/7 cards never go past 49c


You could probably push them higher then, no? TJmax for these cards is 105 C. I never go above 85 C, but I have a really aggressive custom fan profile. That makes the reference coolers pretty loud, but keeps my overall system temps a little lower. Good thing I have a G35 headset and I can't hear them!









I'm hesitant to push the voltage with reference coolers because I'm not sure how well the voltage regulators are cooled. I really can't afford to replace these cards right now, so I don't want to blow anything up. I should probably get some AC Accelero Xtreme coolers...


----------



## masustic

Just checking out my new 6950's. U.P.S just dropped them off.








masustic, PhenomII [email protected] 6950's @ 810/1200 57fps score=1435


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AlexElectric

AlexElectric ---- i7-2600K @ 4.429 ----- AMD Radeon HD 6990, 880MHz / 1250Mhz ----- 72.7 FPS ----- 1832


----------



## BallaTheFeared

BallaTheFeared ---- i5-2500k @ 5.2GHz ---- GTX 470 SLI 861 core/1001 memory ---- 79.1 FPS --- 1993 score


----------



## Lu(ky

Here is my run i7-2600K @ 4.5GHz Sapphire 6990 & 6970 CrossFire @ 950/1450


----------



## ciderz

Hi all. ciderz --i7 [email protected] ghz gtx 580 sli pny standard no o/c


----------



## Philbar71

Philbar71 ---- Core 2 Quad Q9300 / 3.0Ghz

GTX 560, 1000 / 2000 / 2300

37.9

956










Did I make it?!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

_CH_Skyline_ ---- Phenom II 1090T / 4.046Ghz ---- GTX 580 SLi, 772/1544/1002 ---- 78.0 ---- 1965


----------



## damric

*damric ---- Thuban 1090T/4.0GHZ ---- HD 6850 CFX ---- 1000/1200 ---- 87.8 ---- 2212*


----------



## vspeed737

vspeed737 ---- i7-970 / 3.85GHz -----GTX580 Dual-SLI, 797 / 1594 / 1002 ----- 93.6 ----- 2358

Here's mine:


----------



## WaRpEd

WaRpEd ---- x6 1090t / 3.2ghz w/turbo unlocker ----- HD 6970, 950 / 1450 ----- 32.4 ----- 815


----------



## Jump3r

Jump3r ---- i7 920/ 2.67GHz

GTX480 TRI SLI, 700 / 1401 / 1848

97.9

2467

Lol wow i just spanked a few people with my score, add me top 30 lol. and everything stock i just reinstalled windows

cpu i7 920 DO at stock (2.67GHz)
GPU 3x GTX480 Sli at stock (700,1401,1848)
GPU GTS250 Dedicated physx (738,1782,1100) <--wasnt do anything


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric;12898295*
> *damric ---- Thuban 1090T/4.0GHZ ---- HD 6850 CFX ---- 1000/1200 ---- 87.8 ---- 2212*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaRpEd;12910348*
> WaRpEd ---- x6 1090t / 3.2ghz w/turbo unlocker
> 
> HD 6970, 950 / 1450
> 
> 32.4
> 
> 815


I thought the 6970 was faster than the 6850???


----------



## vspeed737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r;12916106*
> Jump3r ---- i7 920/ 2.67GHz
> 
> GTX480 TRI SLI, 700 / 1401 / 1848
> 
> 97.9
> 
> 2467
> 
> Lol wow i just spanked a few people with my score, add me top 30 lol. and everything stock i just reinstalled windows
> 
> cpu i7 920 DO at stock (2.67GHz)
> GPU 3x GTX480 Sli at stock (700,1401,1848)
> GPU GTS250 Dedicated physx (738,1782,1100) <--wasnt do anything


You sure that's right on the min fps - something seems off that that one is low?


----------



## FtW 420

FtW 420 ---- i7 990x/ 4.46GHz

GTX580, 1100 / 2400 / 2200

64.3

1619










Not bad for a single gtx580


----------



## damric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared*


I thought the 6970 was faster than the 6850???










6900's are a new VLIW4 architecture that is still unrefined. 6800's are same VLIW5 architecture as the radeon 2000, 3000, 4000, and 5000 chips, refined to the pinnacle of perfection. Now imagine if 6800's had 1600 shaders and more memory, or if they allowed more than 2-way crossfire. I'm guessing more shaders would be too high of TDP, and a tri/quad crossfire solution would eliminate the need for anyone to buy a 6900 series card at all, provided you had enough PCIE slots.

Besides architecture, the new 11.2 and 11.4 drivers provide fantastic scaling for 6800 series cards, when overclocked and/or crossfired.

So, yeah OC'd CFX 6800's give the 6900's (and Fermi) a real run for the money.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Upped my score, forgot to turn my other monitors off the first time...

_CH_Skyline_ ---- Phenom II 1090T / 4.046Ghz ---- GTX 580 SLi, 772/1544/1002 ---- 86.0 ---- 2166


----------



## IXcrispyXI

IXcrispyXI i5 650 3.36ghz gigabyte GTX 560Ti oc 900/ 1800/ 2004 60.8


----------



## PlayaOne

From looking at some other scores/hardware, it seems my score should be a bit higher for a GTX 580 sli setup. Thoughts?


----------



## alancsalt

Not much to go on. In UserCP/Edit System you should add the details of your PC.

A fair number of systems here would be overclocked in both cpu and gpu.


----------



## FtW 420

It should be higher, cpu doesn't do a whole lot to the score, what were the cards clocked at?


----------



## PlayaOne

Everything is stock. This is a brand new build and haven't touched anything.

Core: 772
Shader: 1544
Memory: 2004


----------



## FtW 420

I've never run it at stock, I'll see what I get...


----------



## PlayaOne

Thanks. Also, I've yet to set my DIMM (6GB 1600) up correctly on my motherboard. Would that be affecting the score? I've set the timings to stock, since installing, because my Classified 4way had the timings set to 11-11-11-29. I'm still not certain it's clocking my memory at stock.


----------



## FtW 420

Look at cpu-z, on the memory tab it will tell you the speed & timings it is running at in windows.
Had to put in a second 580, have it running now. The 990x has a pot mounted on it so running it on the SB rig at stock 3.34Ghz with stock clocked 580s.

83fps score 2094 with 2 x 580s at stock clocks 782/2000

More difference than a sandy bridge cpu & memory timings should make...

Edit again: looking at your screenshot you have 8xAA selected, that would make a difference


----------



## PlayaOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Edit again: looking at your screenshot you have 8xAA selected, that would make a difference


Yeh, I was curious about that. I just set everything to max to see what these things would pull.










Edit: Thanks for the trouble. Very much appreciated!


----------



## FtW 420

Those timings should be about right for your memory I think, 9-9-9 24. If the rated timings on the label are better you can change them.
I ran it again at your settings, got a 1530 so your score was pretty normal.


----------



## alancsalt

To compare to scores here:
Render: Direct X 11
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen 
AA: none
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 16x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Volumetric: enabled
Anti-Aliasing: default
Tessellation: extreme


----------



## PlayaOne

Yeh, it was the AA. With AA off, I ran a 2021. I ran the benchmark at max then found this thread and assumed everyone else ran it at max. Thanks so much for the help, especially since I thought the sky was falling.

-Chicken Lil'


----------



## BallaTheFeared

He's also running x8 AA whereas nobody else is.


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vspeed737;12918239*
> You sure that's right on the min fps - something seems off that that one is low?


yeah i saw when this happened, it like glitched at start of benchmark thats when min fps happened. this benchmark dosent have shader warming









EDIT: Nevermind ill post again tonight or something once i have gave my cpu a little overclock to 3.6GHz or something should help remove a bit of the botteneck

EDIT just re-ran it then to warm my room up and i got better results lol, still not overclocked yet.


----------



## ice_n_fyre

ice_n_fyre --- GTX 480 SLI --- 860/1720/1848 ---4GHz Q9550 --- 82.4FPS --- 2075


----------



## vspeed737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r;12924775*
> yeah i saw when this happened, it like glitched at start of benchmark thats when min fps happened. this benchmark dosent have shader warming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind ill post again tonight or something once i have gave my cpu a little overclock to 3.6GHz or something should help remove a bit of the botteneck
> 
> EDIT just re-ran it then to warm my room up and i got better results lol, still not overclocked yet.


That's more like it!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r;12924775*
> yeah i saw when this happened, it like glitched at start of benchmark thats when min fps happened. this benchmark dosent have shader warming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind ill post again tonight or something once i have gave my cpu a little overclock to 3.6GHz or something should help remove a bit of the botteneck
> 
> EDIT just re-ran it then to warm my room up and i got better results lol, still not overclocked yet.


I think that would take 6th place ATM, but you need to put:
Quote:


> Jump3r --- i7920 3.4GHz --- GTX480 Tri-SLI --- (GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory) --- 98.4 --- 2478


on top of your post...


----------



## Farih

Farih --- I7-860 @ 3,8ghz --- CF 6950 @ 880/1250 --- 66.7FPS --- Score 1680

This is just my 24/7 O.C
Will go higher with max O.C


----------



## racingb

racingb--i7 [email protected] SLI--908/1816/2304-109FPS-score2745


----------



## vspeed737

vspeed737 ---- i7-970 / 3.85GHz

GTX580 Dual-SLI, 797 / 1594 / 1002

93.6

2358
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vspeed737;12901262*
> vspeed737 ---- i7-970 / 3.85GHz
> 
> GTX580 Dual-SLI, 797 / 1594 / 1002
> 
> 93.6
> 
> 2358
> 
> Here's mine:


Updated my info for the leaderboard


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12929272*
> I think that would take 6th place ATM, but you need to put:
> 
> on top of your post...


I just umm bumped up the clock on the 480's and i got this.
751/1502/1900









Lol im still not cpu overclocked, and my ram timings and frequency has not been set. im going to do this now.


----------



## Jump3r

Jump3r ---- i7 920/ 3.80GHz

GTX480 TRI SLI, 751 / 1502 / 1900

112.5

2835

My final score with cpu overclock, note this is all done with stock cooling on GPUs


----------



## EvilDante

Compared to other systems average FPS i'd say mine is low...Any thoughts?


----------



## alancsalt

My system very similar except Palit SP OC 460 1GB sli 59fps/1486, and normally I find it just ahead of a lone 580, although I imagine single 580 would have less flicker moments.....


----------



## sylarnbg

sylarnbg | Core i7 930 @ 4000MHz | 6 GB DDR3-1523 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 | GTX 480 SLI @ 825/ 2000


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Bal3Wolf ---- i7 930 @ 4300MHz ---- HD5970+HD5870 @ 960/1250 1006/1304 ---- 70.3 FPS --- 1772


----------



## Freakn

Freakn --- 965/3.9 --- 6870x2, 900/--/1050 --- 1283


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

MrTOOSHORT ---- 980x 4.4Ghz

GTX480, 940/ 1880/ 2100

50.1

1262


----------



## trevy

Done with rig in sig.


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trevy;12994633*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done with rig in sig.


Thats done at wrong resolution, also if i had GTX570's in sli and scored that low i would smash my system with a sledge hammer lol.

What did you install heaven on? your WD Black Drive i hope lol


----------



## whosjohnny

I have an official Heavens 2.5 benchmark result.

Whosjohnny - Q9450 OC @ 3.2Ghz - EVGA GTX 590, 695core x2, 880mem x2, 1390shader x2, 76.7FPS, 1931score.










I edged out that i7 guy with HD6990. =P

NOTE:
1. I'm running a 3-YR OLD Socket-775 platform
2. I'm running on air cooled
3. I'm running on EVGA GTX 590 stock voltage

Thanks,
John

Additional info:
My 3-YEAR OLD system since APR-2008:
1. ANTEC 900 Case, alcohol cleaned through all fans, Zalman's Fins and every nook and crannies inside the case before installing GTX 590. MAXIMUM DUST FREE AIR COOLING SYSTEM.
2. PCPower&Cooling:[email protected]% efficiency rating, 830w Peak.
3. EVGA 790i ULTRA SLI Motherboard
4. 4GB OCZ Dual-Channeled DDR3 1600mhz 7-6-6-24-2T timing, with FSB 1600 w/ Q9450 @3.2Ghz <== this is done 3 YRS AGO on a budget. =P
5. Q9450 OC @ 3.2Ghz w/ Zalman "Copper" fins blowing directly outside the case.
6. 120mm FAN on high setting directly and squarely on top of EVGA GTX 590 w/ another 120mm FAN sucking hot air directly out to the front of the ANTEC 900 Case.
7. There are absolutely no HARDDRIVE inside my case, only 1 DVDROM to install games.
8. I sold my BFG OC 8800 GTS 512MB (G92 Core w/128 CUDA) for $49.99 on Ebay last week, jump over 9000 series, 200, 300, 400 series to the top of the 500.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Welcome to OCN!









You can go to the User CP (user control panel) and fill out your system details so that it's in your sig like the rest of us.


----------



## trevy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r;12995893*
> Thats done at wrong resolution, also if i had GTX570's in sli and scored that low i would smash my system with a sledge hammer lol.
> 
> What did you install heaven on? your WD Black Drive i hope lol


Pump your brakes son. I don't know what you Aussy's are doing but I would rather sell it then smash it with a sledge hammer, lol. Who said I had a SLI setup anyeays. That is not a bad score with cpu only oc'ed to 3.6ghz. Yeah the res was an oversight on my behalf but never the less it is there for research purposes in case somebody is wanting to see what kinda of score a single gpu rig will put up.


----------



## Antsu

Why is my score so low on a hefty OC 6970's? Actually unlocked 6950's, but the performance should be the same?


----------



## whosjohnny

That's not a low number for v2.5 of Heaven's benchmark. You have a single Cayman chip vs. everyone else who has SLIs, etc.

I am currently the single card king with 1931 score (EVGA GTX 590) edging out HD6990 at 1832.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whosjohnny*


That's not a low number for v2.5 of Heaven's benchmark. You have a single Cayman chip vs. everyone else who has SLIs, etc.

I am currently the single card king with 1931 score (EVGA GTX 590) edging out HD6990 at 1832.


he has crossfire not a single card and i dont thk its low either.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


he has crossfire not a single card and i dont thk its low either.


Well he is getting beat by a pair of 6850s, that in itself would make me think he has something fubared going on.

GPU usage going up on both GPUs?

Crossfire Enabled?

Catalyst AI Enabled (Standard)?

Which Catalyst version?

Unstable CPU or GPU overclocks, have you tested for stability?


----------



## Yokes29

Yokes29 ---- i7 [email protected] ---- HD 6970 3xCFX (Core:950Mhz / Memory: 1450Mhz) ---- 92.7FPS ---- 2336


----------



## Antsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;13004830*
> Well he is getting beat by a pair of 6850s, that in itself would make me think he has something fubared going on.
> 
> GPU usage going up on both GPUs?
> 
> Crossfire Enabled?
> 
> Catalyst AI Enabled (Standard)?
> 
> Which Catalyst version?
> 
> Unstable CPU or GPU overclocks, have you tested for stability?


11.4 and my GPU usage is about 96-98% on both cards through the benchmark? My cards were OC'd to 998Mhz Core and 1490Mhz memory


----------



## whosjohnny

I beat my own 1931 score with 1936!! CDMAN, please update. I got a short video to proof my EVGA GTX 590 is the #1 single card king (for now)...

drum roll please..
EVGA GTX 590 @695mhz core, @1851mhz memory

1. on stock voltage...
2. on air cool...
3. on SOCKET 775... Q9450, albeit OC to 3.2Ghz, 1600 FSB.
4. on Dual-channel RAM... , albeit 4GB (2x 2GB) DDR3-1600mhz 7-6-6-24-2T timing.

  
 You Tube  



 
 Everyone who has an iPhone could do this easily now with Youtube.
That system above was purchased Apr-2008, I'm still holding my 4YR-per-upgrade rule, for the Socket2011 Enthusiast coming Q3-2011. This 590 was an extreme exceptional, out of sync upgrade.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosjohnny;13020295*
> I beat my own 1931 score with 1936!! CDMAN, please update. I got a short video to proof my EVGA GTX 590 is the #1 single card king (for now)...
> 
> drum roll please..
> EVGA GTX 590 @695mhz core, @1851mhz memory
> 
> 1. on stock voltage...
> 2. on air cool...
> 3. on SOCKET 775... Q9450, albeit OC to 3.2Ghz, 1600 FSB.
> 4. on Dual-channel RAM... , albeit 4GB (2x 2GB) DDR3-1600mhz 7-6-6-24-2T timing.
> 
> Everyone who has an iPhone could do this easily now with Youtube.
> That system above was purchased Apr-2008, I'm still holding my 4YR-per-upgrade rule, for the Socket2011 Enthusiast coming Q3-2011. This 590 was an extreme exceptional, out of sync upgrade.


You forgot Member Name ---- Processor / Speed

GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory

FPS

Score


----------



## Jump3r

Jump3r ---- i7 920/ 3.80GHz ----- GTX480 TRI SLI, 751 / 1502 / 1900 ----- 112.5 ----- 2838

Ok so i know its not much of an imporvement from my old score but, whats intersting is i changed my SSD 
from old corsair [email protected] 185/175 Read/ Write 
to a Patriot inferno [email protected] 285/275 read/ write.

SO interesting to see hard drive speed is not a bottleneck. *i only changed ssd cos i needed a ssd for my G73 Laptop.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

@whosjohnny

The test is pretty much gpu bound, even at this res and ram doesn't make of a difference at all.

Also a word of caution, be genital on your 590 they don't have enough vrms to really push them. Keep it on stock volts with a mild overclock and you should be ok.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared*


@whosjohnny

The test is pretty much gpu bound, even at this res and ram doesn't make of a difference at all.

Also a word of caution, be *genital* on your 590 they don't have enough vrms to really push them. Keep it on stock volts with a mild overclock and you should be ok.


I think the word you were looking for was _gentle_

on the other hand if you want to fry the 590 be ballsy (genital) and up the volts


----------



## BallaTheFeared

I need sleep









GN.


----------



## Exostenza

Exostenza ---- i7 860 / 3.34ghz

Asus 6950, 920 / 1375

49.2

1239



BAH! I didn't see the extreme preset... I will update later...


----------



## whosjohnny

Sorry guys, was too busy working... Just came back to check.
LOL. I loved the "genital" typo. 
Thanks, I'm going easy on it. On stock voltage always (0.880~0.938v, auto adjust). My idle temp is 32-33c, just to give you an idea how efficient my air cooling is. My max temp is 80-81c even at the max max load.

Anyways... eh hem... here it is:

*Overclock.net settings:*
Render: directx11
mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
shaders: high
textures: high
filter: linear
anisotropy: 16x
refraction: enabled
tessalation: extreme

Whosjohnny ---- Q9450 / [email protected] ----- EVGA GTX 590 Classified, Core 1390 / Shaders 2780 / Memory 1851 ----- FPS 76.9 ----- *New score 1936* replacing 1931 currently being posted.

*Please update, thanks.*

  
 You Tube


----------



## PrimeBurn

PrimeBurn ---- Phenom II x4 970 @ 4.08 GHz

GTX560 Ti 2GB SLI @ 950/1900/2108

68.8

1732


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

_CH_Skyline_ ---- Phenom II 1090T / 4.046Ghz ----- GTX580 Tri SLi, 800 / 1600 / 1002 ----- 111.7fps ----- 2815

Bottlenecked for sure, but a 25fps improvement with the 3rd card...


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


_CH_Skyline_ ---- Phenom II 1090T / 4.046Ghz ----- GTX580 Tri SLi, 800 / 1600 / 1002 ----- 111.7fps ----- 2815

Bottlenecked for sure, but a 25fps improvement with the 3rd card...



















painfull dude, considering i beat your score with 480's i think its time for you to upgrade Mobo and make the switch to intel. Might be worth waiting for the 1355 sockets though.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r;13106065*
> painfull dude, considering i beat your score with 480's i think its time for you to upgrade Mobo and make the switch to intel. Might be worth waiting for the 1355 sockets though.


I wouldn't go so far as _painful_, but I agree that it's time for a platform change. I'm also running a slightly underpowered psu that needs to be replaced first. I'm ok for now as far as games go, maybe not benchmarks.







I also know that my Surround resolution works my cards well for the time being. It would be a bit different if I was gaming at 1680x1050 like this benchmark was.


----------



## alancsalt

I wonder what the results would be at 1920 x 1080 or higher? Would you still be "beaten"?


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Sub'd, will add benchmarks soon.


----------



## Demented

Here's my entry:

Demented ---- i5 2500K / 4.5Ghz

HD 5870 CF, 875 / N/A / 1200

89.5

2255


----------



## Antsu

AMD Cards can cheat on this benchmark, so untill there is a fix, any of these AMD card guys' entrys cannot be taken seriously, whit this I mean CCC... You can turn off tesselation improving the framefrate a ridicilous amount, I mean I saw someone kick my ass with a pair of HD 6850's...


----------



## FtW 420

Cheaters suck, hopefully nobody's doing it in here. Should just use the hwbot version, it's an older version of Heaven & settings are a bit different, but the settings can't be changed so makes it more cheat-proof.

Looks like my gtx 580 score is gonna be off the board in the next update, the last single gpu on the leaderboard...


----------



## Levesque

Levesque - i7 2600K at 4.8 - 6990+6970 at 975/1375 - 99.9 fps - 2516


----------



## Norlig

Here is my Entry









Pangeltveit ---- Core i7 930 @ 4.2Ghz

SLI GTX 580 @ 950/1900/2250

105,8

2665


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Dunno how some of these cats are cracking 180+ FPS when cats with similar rigs are falling a good 90-100FPS below the mark. Will look into this...


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13144558*
> Dunno how some of these cats are cracking 180+ FPS when cats with similar rigs are falling a good 90-100FPS below the mark. Will look into this...


what are you talking about? there is only one dude who is 180+fps

And with his system specs im not suprised.

Whats your score, you should beat me making you 5th


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r;13144873*
> what are you talking about? there is only one dude who is 180+fps
> 
> And with his system specs im not suprised.
> 
> Whats your score, you should beat making you 5th


He may not be referring to average FPS, but MAX FPS, in which case there are a lot more than just one.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Correct. I'll be doing some benchmarking tomorrow, as I have the day off.


----------



## Lass3

Lass3 ---- i7 860/4GHz ----- 570GTX 900/1800/2200 ----- 47.7 ----- 1202


----------



## UrbanSmooth

I will not be adding an entry as I killed my build overclocking my GPUs. Read more about it in my build log.


----------



## HootyHoo

HootyHoo -- i7 2600K -- 4.5GHz -- Sapphire Radeon HD6950 2GB, 900/1536/1375 -- 63.5 -- 1596


----------



## UrbanSmooth

I did get one run in with my super rig before I killed it. Before overclocking, my three GTX 480s achieved 109.6FPS at the requested test settings. I forget the score.


----------



## Lampen

Lampen ---- i7 930 / 4.1 GHz

EVGA GTX 470 Tri-SLI, 800 / 1600 / 1950

107.8

2715


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

Seems good?

With Tesselation "Amd Optimized"









With Tesselation set Zero (cheating):


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carlos Hilgert Ferrari*


Seems good?

With Tesselation "Amd Optimized"









With Tesselation set Zero (cheating):











Invalid Attachments specified.


----------



## ice_n_fyre

ice_n_fyre ---- i7 2600K/ 4.8 GHz

GTX 480 SLI 860 / 1720 / 2100

85.7

2159


----------



## AMGC

*AMGC--i7 2600k--HD6990(960/1350)+6950(840/1280)Tri-Fire--159.9--4029*


----------



## ToxicAdam




----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

..


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Carlos Hilgert Ferrari*


Dude, not possible.

560ti SLI is way under my CFX and you did 800 points more. lfmao


He ran it @ 1280x768.


----------



## RagingCain

I noticed there is an issue at least for me while walking through the tunnel at night with the torch on the wall, all GPUs drop to 40% usage like clock work for a good 6~10 seconds (runs at about 40~45 fps there), right up until you start climbing the steps of the next segment.

I was wondering if any other SLI users could run a bench with GPU usage and tell me if its just me.

RagingCain ---- i7 980x/ 4.783 GHz

GTX 590 SLI 641 / 1282 / 1728

131.3

3307


----------



## UrbanSmooth

I know for sure that part of the benchmark is where I get the lowest dips in my system. That and the beginning road part, so, it must have something to do with all of the tessellation going on.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13197252*
> I know for sure that part of the benchmark is where I get the lowest dips in my system. That and the beginning road part, so, it must have something to do with all of the tessellation going on.


No, this is something else.

The beginning is shaders warming up and quite bit of tessellation, thats why its a good idea to run it more than once (usually the second run is always a few points higher.)

This is a flat out GPU usage CAP, it goes about 87,85,91,90% GPU usage, to flat 40% as soon as you enter the arch way next to the torch for a good 10 seconds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMGC;13192870*
> *AMGC--i7 2600k--HD6990(960/1350)+6950(840/1280)Tri-Fire--159.9--4029*


This score is about 50% better than other 6990+6970 users? This look off to anybody else?


----------



## CallsignVega

CallsignVega ---- i7 990x/ 5.25 GHz

GTX 580 3GB Quad-SLI 1010 / 2020 / 2200

192.6

4851


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;13197293*
> CallsignVega ---- i7 990x/ 5.25 GHz
> 
> GTX 580 3GB Quad-SLI 1010 / 2020 / 2200
> 
> 192.6
> 
> 4851


Oh I see, Mr. High and Mighty got of off his "Tiny Resolution Horse"









My eye still hurts









Congratulations on beating Faster.


----------



## CallsignVega

lol damn tiny resolutionz


----------



## AMGC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;13197285*
> No, this is something else.
> 
> This score is about 50% better than other 6990+6970 users? This look off to anybody else?


I know, but my setup is 6990+6950(1GB) weired
here's another result 6990 @950/1350 + 6950 @840/1280


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMGC;13197660*
> I know, but my setup is 6990+6950(1GB) weired
> here's another result 6990 @950/1350 + 6950 @840/1280


You have no tessellation on. Look at your ropes.

Please fix.


----------



## eternal7trance

Here's mine for comparison for other 570s. i7 950 3.5ghz and 900/1800/2100.


----------



## CallsignVega

@ RagingCain - I also get that super slow down in the tunnel/stairs area. Not sure what is going on there but I think everyones minimum frame rates come from that spot.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;13197933*
> @ RagingCain - I also get that super slow down in the tunnel/stairs area. Not sure what is going on there but I think everyones minimum frame rates come from that spot.


I ran it 8 times. Same thing every single time... if AMD users are not getting that... I would hap hazardly say they are padding AMD numbers. I always catch things like that, made me a great QA guy.

That scene is not very intensive, and there is no call for 40~45% gpu usage there. For there to be all regular usage one second, and then gone the next, only to return about 10 seconds later, makes it fairly lame.

It also only attributes to maybe 10~20 points on overall score, so no big deal.

Anybody with AMD/ATi able to test that out?


----------



## RagingCain

Well now, it looks like you can OC the GTX 590









RagingCain ---- i7 980x/ 4.749 GHz

GTX 590 SLI 822 / 1644 / 1800

150.2

3783

*30.48*% Overclock over EVGA 630 stock, and *35.42*% over other GTX 590 (since they are all the same.)


----------



## theelviscerator

theELVISCERATOR-2600k @4700-MSI 560ti SLI - 925/1850/2100 67.9 1709

View attachment 206804


----------



## cjwally

Ran using the system in my sig...


----------



## cryfreedom66

Heres my GTX 480 SLI score- fully maxed out settings.

GPU OC 800/1900 CPU OC 3.5


----------



## alancsalt

There are recommended settings on the first page of this thread so that relevant comparisons can be made. You'd get a better idea how your system rates.









Render: Direct X 11
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 16x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Volumetric: enabled
Anti-Aliasing: default
Tessellation: extreme


----------



## cryfreedom66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13236432*
> There are recommended settings on the first page of this thread so that relevant comparisons can be made. You'd get a better idea how your system rates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Render: Direct X 11
> Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
> Shaders: high
> Textures: high
> Filter: trilinear
> Anisotropy: 16x
> Occlusion: enabled
> Refraction: enabled
> Volumetric: enabled
> Anti-Aliasing: default
> Tessellation: extreme


O ok I will re-test. AA on or off?


----------



## cryfreedom66

ok here we go with comparison settings-

gtx480 sli @ 800/1900 I7-920 @ 3.5

If that leaderboard is updated regularly put me on!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

You should go to the user control panel and click edit system.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryfreedom66;13237441*
> ok here we go with comparison settings-
> 
> gtx480 sli @ 800/1900 I7-920 @ 3.5
> 
> If that leaderboard is updated regularly put me on!


AA = antialiasing
Put a line showing this info like this above your image...









Member Name ---- Processor / Speed

GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory

FPS

Score

If that's not clear, just check back on earlier entries - you'll suss it.


----------



## cryfreedom66

ok pushed my gpu OC alittle higher and upped my score. cant believe how stable my system is and im only running a 875w PSU!

Cryfreedom66 ----I7-920/3.5ghz

gtx 480 sli, 825 / 1650 / 1950

80.0 FPS

Score-2016


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Dude, your 920 can easily do 4GHz+, stop TEASING US!


----------



## cryfreedom66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13237699*
> Dude, your 920 can easily do 4GHz+, stop TEASING US!


I got a 450w supplimentary psu on its way, once that bad boy is hooked up ill push it to 4.0.

Dont want to strain my poor 875w too hard...hes working hard enough as it is...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryfreedom66;13237717*
> I got a 450w supplimentary psu on its way, once that bad boy is hooked up ill push it to 4.0.
> 
> Dont want to strain my poor 875w too hard...hes working hard enough as it is...


I had one of them, a Thermaltake 450W 5.25" drive unit. Those little fans really whistle at you, like a dynamo hum.....as the graphics ramp up.


----------



## cryfreedom66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13237779*
> I had one of them, a Thermaltake 450W 5.25" drive unit. Those little fans really whistle at you, like a dynamo hum.....as the graphics ramp up.


Were you happy with it? I got this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104054

seems like a good product. much cheaper and easier than buying a new psu. plus my case is a HEAVILY modified alienware aurora and rerouting cables in that thing is a nightmare.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Cryfreedom66, it's time: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php


----------



## 4sunn24

4sunn24 ---- i5 760 / 4.0 Ghz

XFX HD 6990 830 / 1250

39.2

989










Yeap, I think I'm right about my 6990 being defective. I doubt that the core can bottleneck that much.


----------



## cryfreedom66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13237831*
> Cryfreedom66, it's time: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php


Done.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryfreedom66;13238040*
> Done.


+rep to you, sir, thank you. Please include any and all clocks AND cooling used!


----------



## cryfreedom66

ill add more info and try to beat my score again tommorow. gotta work early glad i joined up seems like a good community...later


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

2 HD 6990's Quadfire 950-1350, 11.4 beta v8.841 & 11.3 CAP 3 @ 4.6 990x


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *'*
> \/[EGADET]-[;13238640']
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 HD 6990's Quadfire 950-1350, 11.4 beta v8.841 & 11.3 CAP 3 @ 4.6 990x


What the?
Your min fps is a little low and so is your complete score for a system like that and overclocks?

You still beat my score though *EEEEPPPP* lol ill just bump my 480s up from 751core to 800 should knock you back MAHaHAhhahaha


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cryfreedom66;13237813*
> Were you happy with it? I got this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104054
> 
> seems like a good product. much cheaper and easier than buying a new psu. plus my case is a HEAVILY modified alienware aurora and rerouting cables in that thing is a nightmare.


I had Thermaltake ToughPower Power Express 450W VGA Power Supply. The only drawback was fan noise from the three small fans that cooled it. I got used to it.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Seems like my score is low


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jump3r*


What the? 
Your min fps is a little low and so is your complete score for a system like that and overclocks?

You still beat my score though *EEEEPPPP* lol ill just bump my 480s up from 751core to 800 should knock you back MAHaHAhhahaha


Definitely lower than it should be. I can't wait for the whql 11.4 drivers to finally come out. Rumor going around that we can expect to see a 50% improvement in Heaven but we will have to wait and see. I can really tell just watching them perform that the current beta drivers are holding it back.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

I don't think that AMD does too well in this benchmark. The QuadFire 6990 scores are no better than what my OC'd GTX 480s in 3-Way SLI can do.


----------



## Antsu

Yeah Nvidia is better with tesselation.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Sig Rig Score


----------



## RagingCain

Probably last push with this PSU. Personal best:

RagingCain ---- i7 980x/ 4.853 GHz ----- GTX 590 SLI 830 / 1690 / 1728 ----- 154.4 ----- 3890


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Jeez, sucks to follow two GTX 590's! Here's my Heaven bench for two GTX 560Ti's...

*Majin SSJ Eric ---i7 2600k @ 4.5GHz --- GTX 560Ti SLI 950/2200/1900 --- 70.3FPS --- Score 1772*

Attachment 207878


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Just an FYI guys you can remove tessellation from the benchmark while the results will still show extreme settings.

This goes for both ATI and Nvidia cards.

You can also turn down/adjust/modify it so the results are as skewed as they would be with it off totally.

Only the hwbot version can prevent this during the actual benchmark - however it probably wouldn't do anything about CCC disabled tess.


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah, it's been posted before. Guess we're on an honesty system. It has been tried, but experienced benchers have spotted at least one faker.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hmm, well on my honor I swear my score is legit.


----------



## Antsu

That HD 6850 Crossfire on the top 30 is a littlebit suspicious XD


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r;13034140*
> Jump3r ---- i7 920/ 3.80GHz
> 
> GTX480 TRI SLI, 751 / 1502 / 1900
> 
> 112.5
> 
> 2838
> 
> Ok so i know its not much of an imporvement from my old score but, whats intersting is i changed my SSD
> from old corsair [email protected] 185/175 Read/ Write
> to a Patriot inferno [email protected] 285/275 read/ write.
> 
> SO interesting to see hard drive speed is not a bottleneck. *i only changed ssd cos i needed a ssd for my G73 Laptop.


MY score is legit, you can see all the steps i done to push it in earlyier posts.

Im thinking of doing a 800 core run what you guys think?


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antsu;13306544*
> That HD 6850 Crossfire on the top 30 is a littlebit suspicious XD


Damric's?

Yeah its fake.

He got 17xx in the HWbot version whereas I got 23xx, yet his is faster when you can cheat?

Pfft, please.


----------



## Levesque

Wrong thread lol


----------



## milesmutt

Here's mine.

milesmutt ---- i7 [email protected] ----- 2X GTX 570, 834/1668/1950 ----- 84 ----- 2116


----------



## just_nuke_em

just_nuke_em ---- Phenom II 1075T / 4.073GHz ----- GTX 580 SLI, 974 / 1948 / 2078 ----- 95.8 ----- 2414


----------



## jam3s

heres mine:

*jam3s ---- i7 2600k/ 4.0GHz*

GTX 470 SLI, 800 / 1600 / 837

70.7

1781


----------



## marduk666




----------



## spiritguardian1

Spiritguardian1 ---- i7/3.33GHz ----- GTX480 700/1401/1848 --- 104.5fps --- 2632

Just installed my 3rd 480 and don't really overclock...just thought I would register here and upload my scores to the bunch.

http://spiritguardianonline.com/benchmark/3waysli.html


----------



## VettePilot

So is it true that Nvidia cards deal with tesslation better and that most of these bench programs are geared to nvidia cards? I cant run heaven at the resolutions you guys are since my monitor is 16:9 and native 1080 so I cant even try to compare my scores. the best I have gotten at 1920x1080 with my sig rig is 1093 stock clocks and 1120 with gpu at 950/1450. Oc'ing my CPu seems to do nothing at all unless the auto OC in the bios is useless.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Re-ran the bench at 965MHz and here are the results:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Got my waterblocks in and rig finished. Heres my first run @ 1025/1350 on 11.4 drivers. Theres more headroom, got to break 3k now heh, well at least with these drivers. It's just a bench after all, games getting absolutely smoked. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

BallaTheFeared --- i5-2500k/4.9GHz --- GTX470 SLI 900/1800/2101 --- 81.5 FPS --- 2054


----------



## Stanbony

[URL=http://i840]http://i840
Stanbony i7 [email protected] 3.8 TRISLI GTX580 930/1860/2175


----------



## capchaos

capchaos ---- I7 990x / 4.6 ----- quad gtx580, 930 / 1860 ----- 170.9 ----- 4305


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jam3s

Majin and balla we score pretty evenly, @balla, you have some crazy overclocks on those 470's. and Majin it's nice to know I get close to 560ti's


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Your 470's seem to work just fine!


----------



## jam3s




----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capchaos;13412573*
> capchaos ---- I7 990x / 4.6
> 
> quad gtx580, 930 / 1860
> 
> 170.9
> 
> 4305


Ah hell no, you wait till Tuesday~Wednesday.

Please don't tell me you flashed, and what driver version?

Congrats on a 50% overclock.


----------



## capchaos

This run was with my 4 gtx 580 3g cards not my dual 590's

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Ah hell no, you wait till Tuesday~Wednesday.

Please don't tell me you flashed, and what driver version?

Congrats on a 50% overclock.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *capchaos*


This run was with my 4 gtx 580 3g cards not my dual 590's


Let me get this straight. You have 4 GTX 580's and 2 GTX 590's???? Are you Bill Gates? Seriously, that's like $4k in just video cards!!


----------



## capchaos

been trying to sell one of my 590's. bill gates hell no. sold off a bunch of old pc parts and monitors to help fund the gtx 580's. I'm just a machinist by trade just getting by. lol computers are my only hobby anymore


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *capchaos*


been trying to sell one of my 590's. bill gates hell no. sold off a bunch of old pc parts and monitors to help fund the gtx 580's. I'm just a machinist by trade just getting by. lol computers are my only hobby anymore


Right on, what board did you use for the 4way run? Classy?


----------



## capchaos

Yup ahve the 4 way classy. all of it is just setting on my desk with the motherboard tray and my watercooling for now till my new case arrives opefully by end of nxt week

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


Right on, what board did you use for the 4way run? Classy?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capchaos;13423403*
> This run was with my 4 gtx 580 3g cards not my dual 590's


Oh few, you had me worried, I swear I thought I was doing good with my overclock.


----------



## valfarablaze

Any reason why my 480 is performing so poorly? (The score looks mighty low...)

The 480 is stock.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, just one of my 560's gets around 40 fps. You should be beating that for sure...


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valfarablaze;13447410*
> any reason why my 480 is performing so poorly? (the score looks mighty low...)
> 
> the 480 is stock.


1. Make sure that you have the PSU to backup your build.
2. Make sure that your temps are not holding you back.
3. Overclock your CPU and GPU. Your i5 is only at 3.3Ghz, those processors can get up to 5GHz with the proper power and cooling.

*COME ON, YOU'RE MAKING US GTX 480 OWNERS LOOK BAD!!!!!*


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

_CH_Skyline_ ---- i5-2500k @ 4.9

Tri-SLi GTX 580 800 / 1800

122.8

3094


----------



## BallaTheFeared

How was the usage for you sky?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

~90%+ most of the time, except for that stone hallway and steps it drops to the 40% area, but that happens for others as well from what I've read.

This cpu is ridiculous though, all the way to 4.9 with ease and can still do more but I don't want to raise the voltage too high. Highest core never went above 61c.


----------



## valfarablaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13447682*
> 1. Make sure that you have the PSU to backup your build.
> 2. Make sure that your temps are not holding you back.
> 3. Overclock your CPU and GPU. Your i5 is only at 3.3Ghz, those processors can get up to 5GHz with the proper power and cooling.
> 
> *COME ON, YOU'RE MAKING US GTX 480 OWNERS LOOK BAD!!!!!*


I just overclocked to a quick 4.0Ghz and now the score is 821, with avg fps of 32.6. Still pretty weak and I don't know why


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valfarablaze*


I just overclocked to a quick 4.0Ghz and now the score is 821, with avg fps of 32.6. Still pretty weak and I don't know why











Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


*1. Make sure that you have the PSU to backup your build.*
*2. Make sure that your temps are not holding you back.*
3. Overclock your CPU and GPU. Your i5 is only at 3.3Ghz, those processors can get *up to 5GHz* with the proper power and cooling.

*COME ON, YOU'RE MAKING US GTX 480 OWNERS LOOK BAD!!!!!*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valfarablaze*


I just overclocked to a quick 4.0Ghz and now the score is 821, with avg fps of 32.6. Still pretty weak and I don't know why










Every other prog turned off?
Notification area reduced to minimum number of progs using ram?
Uninstalled, used driver sweeper, and reinstalled?
PSU damaged by surge?

Coz something is wrong....


----------



## valfarablaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Every other prog turned off?
Notification area reduced to minimum number of progs using ram?
Uninstalled, used driver sweeper, and reinstalled?
PSU damaged by surge?

Coz something is wrong....


Besides the 480, every single component is brand new. I just build this comptuer 3 days ago.
The PSU is, from what I have been told, plenty powerful for a single 480.
CPU idles around 35C and GPU around 50. CPU is around 67 under load with Prime95, and the PGU hits 90C with Furmark 60 second 1080p test, with a score of 2070 and fps of 34.
When running Heaven 2.5, temps never surpass 79, but the GPU usage is between 80 and 99, constantly fluctuating.

Drivers are clean, since this is a fresh, clean Windows install...
No other programs really running (Just Teamviewer, but not using it).
PSU is not showing any signs of being damaged...

Also, even though I am OCed to 4.0, the only time I see that number is when I run something that works the CPU and look at CPUZ. Then I see that it is using 100x40. But Windows or Everest do not show 4.0...

I understand that these i5s can go to 5.0, but I shouldnt have to put it to 5.0 to get a few hundred 'expected' points on Heaven...


----------



## alancsalt

The fluctuating CPU speed is just speedstepping. It lowers cpu speed and voltage when there's no load. Can be disabled if desired. That shouldn't be an issue. Should perform better though.


----------



## valfarablaze

Also, I just ran 3DMark06, basic edition with the default settings and got a depressing 16k...

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15704318


----------



## yang88she

hope to break top 10 once I start overclocking my gpu's


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yang88she;13457247*
> hope to break top 10 once I start overclocking my gpu's


I was wondering when you were going to get in on this, haha.


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;13457928*
> I was wondering when you were going to get in on this, haha.


been so busy at work, I just now threw together my waterloop to hit 4.3 stable...and it's freaking 90 degrees today!


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valfarablaze;13452902*
> Besides the 480, every single component is brand new. I just build this comptuer 3 days ago.
> The PSU is, from what I have been told, plenty powerful for a single 480.
> CPU idles around 35C and GPU around 50. CPU is around 67 under load with Prime95, and the PGU hits 90C with Furmark 60 second 1080p test, with a score of 2070 and fps of 34.
> When running Heaven 2.5, temps never surpass 79, but the GPU usage is between 80 and 99, constantly fluctuating.
> 
> Drivers are clean, since this is a fresh, clean Windows install...
> No other programs really running (Just Teamviewer, but not using it).
> PSU is not showing any signs of being damaged...
> 
> Also, even though I am OCed to 4.0, the only time I see that number is when I run something that works the CPU and look at CPUZ. Then I see that it is using 100x40. But Windows or Everest do not show 4.0...
> 
> I understand that these i5s can go to 5.0, but I shouldnt have to put it to 5.0 to get a few hundred 'expected' points on Heaven...


GPU temps may be holding you back. Even at max fan speed, the GTX 480s will get really hot.

Look into water cooling, or put an extra fan or two on the GTX 480.


----------



## valfarablaze

79C running Heaven 2.5 is not too hot though... :/


----------



## alancsalt

Do you have a photo of your setup, and a Gpuz screen? There's not much to go on so far, except obviously you'd expect better scores.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Update for me...

_CH_Skyline_ ---- i5-2500k / 4.9Ghz ----- GTX580 Tri-SLi, 885 / 1770 / 2100 ----- 131.7 fps ----- 3318


----------



## valfarablaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Do you have a photo of your setup, and a Gpuz screen? There's not much to go on so far, except obviously you'd expect better scores.


Here are the pics;


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;13460083*
> Update for me...
> 
> _CH_Skyline_ ---- i5-2500k / 4.9Ghz
> 
> GTX580 Tri-SLi, 885 / 1770 / 2100
> 
> 131.7 fps
> 
> 3318


Lol, did the Sandy come clocked out of the box @ 4.9???

What happened to your i7 build? That guy back out of it?

My advice for you is to push the GPUs to 950 @ 1.15v just for a single run. Keep an eye on temps though for sure, and run the fans on full. EVGA has the fan unlocker on their forums to put the fan @ 100%. Give a try, I bet you could almost match my score. You are running the benchmark at least twice right? Scores always seem marginally better on the second run for me







I take any help I can get heh.

If its stable and doesn't jerk/jitter I bet you could get another 9~12 fps.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valfarablaze;13460266*
> Here are the pics;


I'll admit to being stumped.
The cable management guys will probably be onto you, but that wont be the low score problem.


----------



## yang88she

Awesome score skyline! Must resist putting my gpus under water....the wife would kill me....literally


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Lol, did the Sandy come clocked out of the box @ 4.9???

What happened to your i7 build? That guy back out of it?

My advice for you is to push the GPUs to 950 @ 1.15v just for a single run. Keep an eye on temps though for sure, and run the fans on full. EVGA has the fan unlocker on their forums to put the fan @ 100%. Give a try, I bet you could almost match my score. You are running the benchmark at least twice right? Scores always seem marginally better on the second run for me







I take any help I can get heh.

If its stable and doesn't jerk/jitter I bet you could get another 9~12 fps.


It may as well have come that way, it was nothing to get it that high. I chose to go Sandy because of pure clockspeed and I'm pretty happy.

I've only been running it once, actually... I'll have to try a second run then. I'm just taking it slow on the gpu's, I wasn't exactly sure how high voltage should go.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


Awesome score skyline! Must resist putting my gpus under water....the wife would kill me....literally


Haha, thanks! Water isn't technically necessary. Look at my temps, they never go above 68c on any gpu. My fan profile is quite agressive though.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valfarablaze*


Here are the pics;

snip


It's your GPU temps. I'm 100% certain about that.


----------



## valfarablaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


It's your GPU temps. I'm 100% certain about that.


Hmm...I just ran Heaven with fans at 96% the entire time. The temps were around 86, with the same performance

Edit:
BTW I am not sure if this will be useful in any way but I was just playing DA2 with the settings in 1080, Very High, 2x, ultra high pack, with a 3D avg fps of 40 and 2D avg fps of 75...


----------



## valfarablaze

So I went back to 266.58 and now I get 974 in Heaven. Is that a reasonable score?

Thanks again guys!


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valfarablaze*


So I went back to 266.58 and now I get 974 in Heaven. Is that a reasonable score?

Thanks again guys!


Post the complete results with screenshot(s), please.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valfarablaze*


So I went back to 266.58 and now I get 974 in Heaven. Is that a reasonable score?

Thanks again guys!


Just one last question. You are using the settings specced on page one?

Render: Direct X 11
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 16x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Volumetric: enabled
Anti-Aliasing: default
Tessellation: extreme


----------



## valfarablaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13483745*
> Just one last question. You are using the settings specced on page one?
> 
> Render: Direct X 11
> Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
> Shaders: high
> Textures: high
> Filter: trilinear
> Anisotropy: 16x
> Occlusion: enabled
> Refraction: enabled
> Volumetric: enabled
> Anti-Aliasing: default
> Tessellation: extreme


Yup,


----------



## valfarablaze

I FOUND THE ISSUE!
The problem had nothing to do with drivers, it was because when I ran the recent tests, I had not installed and enabled Nvidia 3D yet. If you have 3D enabled, but turned off within the game of the benchmark, you are STILL hit with a huge performance effect. I guess this is due to the transmitter still rendering the frames twice.

I have tested this myself and I can verify it.
Here is also a reference article:

http://3dvision-blog.com/do-not-hide-the-s3d-mode-with-3d-vision-when-playing-in-normal-2d/


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valfarablaze;13496393*
> I FOUND THE ISSUE!
> The problem had nothing to do with drivers, it was because when I ran the recent tests, I had not installed and enabled Nvidia 3D yet. If you have 3D enabled, but turned off within the game of the benchmark, you are STILL hit with a huge performance effect. I guess this is due to the transmitter still rendering the frames twice.
> 
> I have tested this myself and I can verify it.
> Here is also a reference article:
> 
> http://3dvision-blog.com/do-not-hide-the-s3d-mode-with-3d-vision-when-playing-in-normal-2d/


Nice, glad you sorted it out.


----------



## Cacophony

Cacophony ---- Intel i7 950 / 3.8ghz ----- Asus GTX 480 SLi, 800 / 1600/ 1848 ----- 82.7 ----- 2083


----------



## Narokuu

i am not even posting mine... i thought my system was a dam good one too.. HA i feel like a failure


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

=FIB=Goldberg ---- i7 980 /3.4GHZ ---- GTX 480 Tri-SLI / 1810 / 2020 ----- 127.0 ----- 3199


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Welcome to OCN! Nice score as well. You can add your system to you sig like everyone else by clicking 'User CP' at the top of the page, then 'Edit System' along the left side.

EDIT: I was going by the # of posts, but now realize you've been a member since last May. Either way... welcome.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Delete post


----------



## Hillguy

Hillguy ---- Intel 980X @ 4.51 Ghz ---- GTX 470 Tri-Sli , 800/1600/1820 ---- FPS 115 ---- 2915

I'm close Goldberg


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

there should be a new higher rez test catagory made. 2560x1600? 5760x1200? more? how about 2-4xAA at least too.

imo this pitiful resolution with no AA doesnt test jack squat as it applies to what this latest gen is designed to do, and where gaming is headed.

let em rip!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Ok, well not everybody has quadfire 6990's man...


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13549582*
> Ok, well not everybody has quadfire 6990's man...


I know, there's guys with quad wc'd 580's and tripple 30" monitors. I was just lookin for some expansion just to see what these rigs are capable of.

*Heaven 2.1
]\/[EGADET]-[ ---- 990x / 4.8*

HD 6990 CrossfireX, 1025 / 1500

FPS:130.7

Score:3292









*Heaven 2.5
]\/[EGADET]-[ ---- 990x / 4.8*

HD 6990 CrossfireX, 1025 / 1500

FPS:119.0

Score:2997









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuIe6HzWg-8[/ame] \m/


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Crazy that my rig got 14 fps more and I've got one less gpu than you. Not bragging, just interesting is all.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


Crazy that my rig got 14 fps more and I've got one less gpu than you. Not bragging, just interesting is all.


True but I did save $100 bucks and a slot, but thats benchies for ya.. drivers are still a little immature but she'll run games point five past lightspeed. She may not look like much, but she's got it where it counts, kid. I've made a lot of... special modifications myself.









currently both cards are at x8 x8, I'm waiting on a new bridge for some x16 x16 action. Im probobly will only make a difference at super high rez but then again they are dual gpu cards. I guess well have to wait and see.

definitley took a big hit between 2.1 and 2.5. Let's see if team red keeps up with the driver support they've been showing lately.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *]\\/[EGADET]-[*


thats benchies for ya.. drivers are still a little immature but she'll run games point five past lightspeed. She may not look like much, but she's got it where it counts, kid. I've made a lot of... special modifications myself.









currently both cards are at x8 x8, I'm waiting on a new bridge for some x16 x16 action. Im probobly will only make a difference at super high rez but then again they are dual gpu cards. I guess well have to wait and see.


Haha, nice Mos Eisley reference.









Yeah, I'd be interested to see what kind of difference x8,x8 -> x16,x16 makes on dual gpu cards.


----------



## Hillguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


Ok, well not everybody has quadfire 6990's man...


I think he was mad cuz my 3 little 470's had beat his score









Just Kidding MEGADETH


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hillguy*


I think he was mad cuz my 3 little 470's had beat his score









Just Kidding MEGADETH



















Where it's at? where?!? w w w where?

















hah


----------



## Hillguy

I posted it last night http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...l#post13543175

Then you post a higher score an hour ago







that's why I said "Had" beat your score


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

oooh I see. No I didn't see that you posted that.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

UrbanLegend ---- i9 2900EE Ivy Bridge Extreme Engineering Sample / 5.47Ghz ----- GTX M6 Kepler Engineering Sample, 1200 / 2613 / 4000 ----- 301.18 ----- *8221*


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Is that for real? Pic?

Your saying that *1* card was able to do that?


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Thank you to Intel and Nvidia for sending me some engineering samples. Look for more from Intel and Nvidia at next month's big show!


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

=FIB=Goldberg ---- i7 980 / 4.3ghz

GTX480, 905 / 1810 / 2020

131.4

3309

can you update my score please i just put in the new 275.27 drivers and got a better score


















if anyone is interested this is my rig

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOLcsC25A5k[/ame]


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


UrbanLegend ---- i9 2900EE Ivy Bridge Extreme Engineering Sample / 5.47Ghz ----- GTX M6 Kepler Engineering Sample, 1200 / 2613 / 4000 ----- 301.18 ----- *8221*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


yeah... 
Don't know if there's an overclock club that counts imaginary hardware.


Yeah?


----------



## boogschd

:/

edit: .. wth @ gpu model  ?????


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Here's an update...

*_CH_Skyline_ ---- i5-2500k / 4.9Ghz*

GTX580 Tri-SLi, 925 / 1850 / 1100

136.8FPS

3447


----------



## steadly2004

steadly2004- i7 930 @3.9- gtx570 SLI 880/1760/2000 FPS- 87.5 SCORE 2205


----------



## Alex24buc

Hello, here`s my score:

*alex24buc ---- i7 980x/ 4.27GHz*

GTX480 TRI SLI, 800 / 1600 / 1900

117.3

2956


----------



## ice_n_fyre

ice_n_fyre ---- i7 2600K / 4.8GHz

GTX480 SLI, 860 / 1720 / 2000

86.6FPS

2180


----------



## andersbrile

Heaven 2.1 Final Score
andersbrile - cpu [email protected],39 - gpu evga gtx 480 quad [email protected]/1700/2000 - fps 146,8 score 3697


----------



## alancsalt

But the thread title says Heaven 2.5...


----------



## andersbrile

oops


----------



## andersbrile

Version 2.5 freezez at the dragon... strange


----------



## alancsalt

Lower your gpu overclock. Unigine Heaven is the least overclock tolerant benchmark. You can run higher in most others.


----------



## andersbrile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13684701*
> Lower your gpu overclock. Unigine Heaven is the least overclock tolerant benchmark. You can run higher in most others.


Thanks for the input, will do a new bench when I get back home.


----------



## karsa_orlong

heres mine


----------



## Khalam

khalam - cpu SB i5 2500k oced to 5528mhz, gpu: 2x XFX 6990 oced to 980 core /1500 memory, 5170 points. This score got me the 5 place in the heaven extreme preset world records on hwbot

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2164750_khalam_unigine_heaven___xtreme_preset_dx11_2x_radeon_hd_6990_5170.07_dx11_marks


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

HWbot uses 2.5?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;13729903*
> HWbot uses 2.5?


HWBot use their own modded version. For the sake of a level playing field I'd assume it is still 2.1

They call theirs 1.03 and the most recent version was released 5th Dec 2010.

As most of us know, 2.5 gives a lower score.


----------



## DimmyK

Wow, didn't even think I can make the list...

DimmyK ---- I7-930 / 3.8Ghz

MSI GTX 580 Lighting SLI, 832/ 1664 / 2100

95.4 FPS

2404


----------



## VettePilot

I ran Heaven agian last night after a month. The last time in eyefinity I got a score of 604 at 5960x1080 res. Now at 5760x1080 it is getting 421. I then ran it at 1920x1080 and made sure that I had as many running processes off as possible and got roughly the same score as I did a month ago at the same res of 1089. The thing is my max fps never goes higher than 94 and I see others with the same GPU & cpu getting 120+ fps max with the same test settings in Heaven.

I am running the 11.4 drivers.


----------



## xirian

Don't know if is a bug or not, but a magic combination of cpu ram and grafic card's brought me this:
I have a sli of two gtx 460 hawk talon attack



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Wulfgar

No magic there, you forgot to put tesselation on extreme and 16x anisotropy. I get about 39 FPS on my GTX 470 with the settings in the first post.


----------



## xirian

You are right Wulfgar
Here is like in the first post.
But i still thing something is buggy with this benchmark










Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ///M3

I ran the benchmark on my GTX 560 but I noticed a few glitches. I did not see any artifacts and I have tested my card with OCCT(error check and memory test) which came up with nothing. I thought it was my card but after a little searching I found this video showing the exact same glitch.

Skip to around the one minute mark in the video and you will see that the grass seems to be flashing or flickering. Almost like the grass is disappearing for a split second.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqCL5qgmdgk[/ame]


----------



## alancsalt

I think the Heaven benchmark is tougher on overclocked GPUs than other benches. I get "artifacts" like camera flashes with overclocks at the limit. Any further I get blackscreens and that message about the graphics driver failed but has recovered.

That is at about 932 core for me, where 3DMark11 will work at 936 core.


----------



## ///M3

My card is running stock though I am not getting any other glitches or artifacts on any other games or demos. I tried the nVidia Alien vs. Triangles demo that uses also uses tessellation and that looked perfect. I did have to enable vsync because of tearing though.


----------



## alancsalt

I just ran it looking for that....i get a small amount of "pop-up" with the grass as it gets closer, but not actual disappear/reappear?


----------



## J!NX

I'm happy with my score.


----------



## ///M3

I was able to take a screenshot of what I am experiencing. Notice how the grassy area has roughly 1/3 the grass it should have. The flashing I see is because the grass is disappearing for a few microseconds and then coming back.

My GPU is not overheating(right around 80c when running heaven fullscreen), it passes all memory and error checking tests and I don't see any other problems while playing other games.


----------



## Wulfgar

Don't worry man it does the same thing for me sometimes. It's cause of Heaven 2.5.


----------



## ///M3

That is a HUGE relief!


----------



## Thebreezybb

Thebreezybb

AMD phenom II X6 1090t

HD6870 Xfire Stock 900/1000

53.6

1350


----------



## Nw0rb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xirian*


You are right Wulfgar








Here is like in the first post.
But i still thing something is buggy with this benchmark










Uploaded with ImageShack.us


What drivers and clocks are you running because those same settings net me 1390-1410 weird..


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DimmyK*


Wow, didn't even think I can make the list...

DimmyK ---- I7-930 / 3.8Ghz ----- MSI GTX 580 Lighting SLI, 832/ 1664 / 2100 ----- 95.4 FPS ----- 2404












Quote:



Originally Posted by *J!NX*


I'm happy with my score.




I would be too considering you almost beat 580s at 832 core.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared*


I would be too considering you almost beat 580s at 832 core.










I've seen some pretty beastly oc'd 560ti's kicking some major butt lately. Too bad you can't Tri-SLi them...


----------



## BallaTheFeared

I think the OP should require screens be taken where Dimmy took his so we can see actual tess levels/distance.

Its too easy to adjust test levels after loading up in extreme before benching.

Call me skeptical, but a 25 fps difference is hard for me the swallow.










Or maybe I'm just jelly! lolz


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Double post ftl!

I talked with my GTX 470s about this, and they told me I was crazy to run these clocks in the summer









BallaTheFeared ---- i5-2500k / 4.8Ghz ----- GTX 470 SLI --- 900/1800/2150 ----- 82.0 FPS ----- 2066



















I'll stop now before I blow something up.


----------



## Motive

Hmm..


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My computer must just hate Heaven lol! My 560's aren't ever going to come close to 93fps like that other guy. I've run it ad nauseum and the highest clock I can get is 965MHz and about 75fps.

Time to give up and wait for my 580 Lightnings....


----------



## steadly2004

Delete....


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Rerun with 11.6 drivers, I saw a nice increase in my score.

ttoadd.nz ---- i7 2600k 5.0ghz

6990+6970, 985/1500

100.6

2535


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;13936074*
> Rerun with 11.6 drivers, I saw a nice increase in my score.
> 
> ttoadd.nz ---- i7 2600k 5.0ghz
> 
> 6990+6970, 985/1500
> 
> 100.6
> 
> 2535


Hmmm, not a bad score, but I would expect a little higher from a 6990+6970 setup, especially with a 5Ghz 2600k.









I've got to re-run this bench with my new overclocks, we'll see how it goes tonight.


----------



## Jayek

Jayek ---- i7 920 D0 / 2.66GHz

Asus DirectCU II SLI, 900 / 1800 / 2004

94.1

2369


----------



## Catscratch

Cat 11.5 (no hotfix)


Cat 11.6


%10 performance in Unigine Heaven for 11.6 is way exaggerated or AMD tests their products with Sandybridge.

Now let's laugh at my score, hahahahahaha.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

New cards, new overclock, new score...

_CH_Skyline_ ---- i5 2500k / 4.9Ghz

3GB GTX580 Tri-SLi, 935 / 1870 / 2100

142.4

3588


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;13936704*
> Hmmm, not a bad score, but I would expect a little higher from a 6990+6970 setup, especially with a 5Ghz 2600k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to re-run this bench with my new overclocks, we'll see how it goes tonight.


Hmm not really, seems consistent with the other trifire scores at 5.0+ghz runs, I know Lev's CPU was clocked at 5.3ghz hence why his score is just above mine.

My score went up abit from 11.4 to 11.6 drivers, I also lowered my core clock to 985 from 1ghz. These AMD drivers are strange, I used to be able to pass vantage at 1000/1500 24/7 with full stability on 11.4, with 11.6 I at those clocks I freeze.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;13943969*
> Hmm not really, seems consistent with the other trifire scores at 5.0+ghz runs, I know Lev's CPU was clocked at 5.3ghz hence why his score is just above mine.
> 
> My score went up abit from 11.4 to 11.6 drivers, I also lowered my core clock to 985 from 1ghz. These AMD drivers are strange, I used to be able to pass vantage at 1000/1500 24/7 with full stability on 11.4, with 11.6 I at those clocks I freeze.


Perhaps it is, I guess I expected 3 gpus to score a bit higher.







Not putting down your score by any means, please don't misunderstand.









I want to find someone with 3x 6970's to compare with 6990+6970 and myself.

EDIT: I see one trio of 6970's on the list, but it's lower than the 6990+6970 scores.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Yea AMD cards don't do tessellation as good as Nvidia. I would also be interested in tri-6970's compared to my setup.


----------



## Dwood

Not bad for the ole AMD 630 pushing my 470s


----------



## tsm106

Heaven 2.5 is harsh. I couldn't run my normal clocks. I'm only running 1.2v, so maybe a lil bit more and I can run it at my usual 970/1480.

tsm106 ---- i7 2600k 5.3ghz

HD 6950 Quadfire, 955/1460

121.5

3060


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Best I've been able to do so far with my SLI 580 Lightnings:



Majin SSJ Eric ---- Intel Core i7 2600k/4.7GHz

2x MSI GTX 580 Lightning, 930 / 1860 / 2100

100.7 fps

2537


----------



## jagz

This about right for a single GTX 580 @ 915Mhz?


----------



## Nw0rb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jagz*


This about right for a single GTX 580 @ 915Mhz?




Uhm it would if we could see what AA and SS you were running it in


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb;14045554*
> Uhm it would if we could see what AA and SS you were running it in


Ran at OP specs

Render: Direct X 11
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 16x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Volumetric: enabled
Anti-Aliasing: default
Tessellation: extreme - I think I had this on normal though


----------



## iubyont

Is this score about right?
GTX460 @ 875/3970/1.1v


----------



## ToxicAdam




----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*












You need to run it with the settings in the op for your results to be comparable.

1680x1050
Anisotropy 16x
Tesselation extreme
No AA


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14053211*
> You need to run it with the settings in the op for your results to be comparable.
> 
> 1680x1050
> Anisotropy 16x
> Tesselation extreme
> No AA


Alright, thanks


----------



## pujo

pujo ---- i7 930 / 4.2ghz ---- Powercolor 6990, 970/1500 ----107 ---- 2696


----------



## WZ3r0

is it just me or is my score low? I have seen people with 460 SLI with a significantly higher score on here is this normal?

catalyst 11.6 crossfire 6970's 950/1425


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You're just not cheating like a lot of the AMD guys...


----------



## WZ3r0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14247836*
> You're just not cheating like a lot of the AMD guys...


lol how does one cheat on heaven?


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WZ3r0*


lol how does one cheat on heaven?


Maybe forcing settings through the software, catalyst or whatever. Since the other settings will still read the same, perhaps. I'm guessing here


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WZ3r0*


is it just me or is my score low? I have seen people with 460 SLI with a significantly higher score on here is this normal?

catalyst 11.6 crossfire 6970's 950/1425


I dunno, but you have alot less than the above 6990, is crossfire enabled?


----------



## WZ3r0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steadly2004*


I dunno, but you have alot less than the above 6990, is crossfire enabled?


yea crossfire is enabled x16/x16

gpu-z confirms both cards ran at 950/1425 the whole time.

can anyone here with 6970 CF or 6950 CF unlocked post their score so I can compare?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You can disable tesselation with AMD cards but Heaven will still say extreme on the results...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


You can disable tesselation with AMD cards but Heaven will still say extreme on the results...


You can do the same with nvidia, just trickier. That's why hwbot had to make the front end for it, so the benchmark cancels if the settings are changed.
AMD can just bypass it completely from within the driver.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;14270636*
> You can do the same with nvidia, just trickier. That's why hwbot had to make the front end for it, so the benchmark cancels if the settings are changed.
> AMD can just bypass it completely from within the driver.


Yeah, that's why I take all of the results here with a grain of salt. If I see some guy with a 6990 getting 15 more FPS than me I know how that happened...


----------



## WZ3r0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


Yeah, that's why I take all of the results here with a grain of salt. If I see some guy with a 6990 getting 15 more FPS than me I know how that happened...


lol


----------



## BallaTheFeared

lol - yeah you can turn off tess after you load up extreme if you use a Nvidia card (or adjust it to get slightly higher scores).

Or just disable/adjust it in CCC if you have an AMD card.

My 82 fps run with my 470s was legit and if you don't believe that I'll come after you Majin.


----------



## jacobrjett

Hey guys i got this with my 2x gtx 570s overclocked. Does this look about right?

I was kind of hoping for more. But when i run heaven without anti aliasing and only 4x AF, with normal tesselation i get more then twice the FPS than i did my single gtx 560. I never tested the gtx 560 with heaven maxed out though.










I was kind of hoping for the 1500+ mark... my i5 2500k is at 4ghz. I get ~98% gpu load on both gpus, and about 50% cpu load.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared*


lol - yeah you can turn off tess after you load up extreme if you use a Nvidia card (or adjust it to get slightly higher scores).

Or just disable/adjust it in CCC if you have an AMD card.

My 82 fps run with my 470s was legit and if you don't believe that I'll come after you Majin.


I believe it with your freaky 470's (or 470 now I should say!)...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Hey guys i got this with my 2x gtx 570s overclocked. Does this look about right?

I was kind of hoping for more. But when i run heaven without anti aliasing and only 4x AF, with normal tesselation i get more then twice the FPS than i did my single gtx 560. I never tested the gtx 560 with heaven maxed out though.

I was kind of hoping for the 1500+ mark... my i5 2500k is at 4ghz. I get ~98% gpu load on both gpus, and about 50% cpu load.


For a relevant comparison, you should use the settings specified on the first page of this thread...

Render: Direct X 11
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 16x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Volumetric: enabled
Anti-Aliasing: default
Tessellation: extreme

Also include this data with each entry, especially if you're top 30 material:

Member Name ---- Processor / Speed ----- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ----- FPS ----- Score


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14324590*
> I believe it with your freaky 470's (or 470 now I should say!)...


Nah you can still say 470s since I purchased another one last week for $115


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt ---- i7-970 / 4.8GHz

2 x Gainward GTX 580 SLI, 850 / 1700 / 2075

99.5

2506


----------



## mtbiker033

http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z36/murphIV/heaven.jpgthis any good?


----------



## Darkcyde

Darkcyde ---- Phenom II x6 [email protected] ---- CFX [email protected]/1250 ---- 94.8fps ---- 2389


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkcyde*












Quoting alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


For a relevant comparison, you should use the settings specified on the first page of this thread...

Render: Direct X 11
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 16x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Volumetric: enabled
Anti-Aliasing: default
Tessellation: extreme

Also include this data with each entry, especially if you're top 30 material:

Member Name ---- Processor / Speed ----- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ----- FPS ----- Score


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Quoting alancsalt


My bad. Fixed


----------



## alancsalt

Not bad Cyde..


----------



## mtbiker033

run at proper settings:


----------



## Darkcyde

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Not bad Cyde..










Thanks


----------



## trulsrohk

trying to get 5k gpu on to the map


















i5 2500k @4.7

ARES in Quadfire 955/1215


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk;14353282*
> trying to get 5k gpu on to the map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i5 2500k @4.7
> 
> ARES in Quadfire 955/1215


Nice score, beats my current score


----------



## Darkcyde

11.8 beta drivers

Darkcyde ---- Phenom II x6 [email protected] ---- CFX [email protected]/1250 ---- 96.9fps ---- 2442


----------



## Grindhouse

i7 930 @ 4.2 ---- GTX 580 SLI @ 875/1750/2004 ----98.0 fps --- score 2469



with Heaven 2.1
i7 930 @ 4.2 ---- GTX 580 SLI @ 875/1750/2004 ---- 104.8 fps - score 2641



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## arokh1984

my result with the new powercolor 6870x2...quite bad compared to others i see...i wonder if my card is faulty


----------



## Shogon

shogon-----W3680 @ 4,280 Mhz------EVGA GTX 580 SC 900 / 1800 / 2025-----52.5----1323


----------



## Jayek

Jayek ---- i7 920 D0 / 4GHZ

GTX 580 DirectCU II SLI, 900 / 1800 / 2004

100.3

2526


----------



## ducktape

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wz3r0*


is it just me or is my score low? I have seen people with 460 sli with a significantly higher score on here is this normal?

Catalyst 11.6 crossfire 6970's 950/1425


6950xfire catalyst 11.6 @950/1350


----------



## Supacasey

Supacasey ---- i7-930 / 4.2GHz ----- GTX580 SLI, 910 / 1820 / 2100 ----- 102.5 ----- 2581


----------



## ttoadd.nz

new score with 11.8p

ttoadd.nz ---- i7-2600k / 5.0GHz ----- 6990/6970 Tri-CFX, 985 / 1500 ----- 103.3 --- 2602


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;14504601*
> new score with 11.8p
> 
> ttoadd.nz ---- i7-2600k / 5.0GHz
> 
> 6990/6970 Tri-CFX, 985 / 1500
> 
> 103.3 --- 2602


I wish I had a 3rd 570 to see if I could compete with that score. I get like 2200 with 2 overclocked, but who knows about the scaling on 3 and how the OC will be limited.


----------



## jacobrjett

Heya!

I got a score that can you please put in the top 30. I have been trying very hard and asking lots of questions too get an overclock capable of pulling this off.

I5 2500k @ 4.3ghz, Asus GTX 570 SLI @ 967 core, 2280 memory clock. Score - 2408!

I beat #30 by 3 points!!!










  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Rezo0ruYn0


----------



## jacobrjett

Oh what a shame. I just spent 2 days trying too get into this, then I figure out that there are others that have been getting high scores, and the OP hasnt been updating the top 30, nor has he posted in 3 weeks.


----------



## Yokes29

Thought i try out my new 580's. All Stock for now.

Yokes29 ---- i7 980x/[email protected]

GTX 580 3gb 3-way SLI/stock clocks

124.9

3147


----------



## Boulard83

Made it to TOP30









Boulard83 ----I7 920/4.5ghzHT

SLI GTX580, 928 / 1856 / 2004

102.5

2581


----------



## dealio




----------



## LesPaulLover

Man.....this thread makes AMD look so ******* sad.

Gonna have to RMA this 1100T -- what an absolute piece of garbage.


----------



## Cotton

Cotton ---- 5507mhz i7 2600k ----- *TRI SLI* EVGA GTX 580 SC, 890core / 1780shader / 2026memory ----- 139.3 ----- 3509

Heaven 2.5


----------



## Sirtim3

Sirtim3

5.2ghz 2500k

quadfire 6950's/ 950core/ 1400 mem

122.8----3093



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Beatwolf

at stock:


----------



## Raven.7

Any hints as to why my XFIRE setup is getting barely higher score than my 6870 at stock?

3DMark11 and other software seem to be able to pick it up and displaying the proper scores...


----------



## badatgames18

badatgames18 ---- i7 2600k / 5.1ghz

gtx 470, 800 / 1600 / 1674

129

3256









EDIT: crud tess was on normal









will redo once i set up everything again.. sorry


----------



## Dasweb

2600k @ 4.3
6970 + 6950 crossfire

Seems a bit low ;/


----------



## Vita

2600k @ 3.4 Stock

6870+6870 CrossfireX both Stock


----------



## wiganwazzack

wiganwazzack - i7 860 @ 4.01Ghz - Gigabyte 580GTX UD 3gb 940/1880/2475(4950) - 55.6 FPS - 1402 score









By leeg5547 at 2011-10-12


----------



## Jump3r

Ok just an observation but why are there no 570's on the list? i mean come on there are 470's there but no 570's?

Is this to do with the lack of Power Phases on early PCB's did it scare the overclockers off GTX570's so much they wont benchmark?


----------



## Cool Mike

New to overclockers.


----------



## Cool Mike

Screen Shot attached.

6870x2 X2 (Quadfire) i5 2500K @ 4.2Ghz 
Scored - 2,540 
FPS - 100.8

TOP 30 I believe


----------



## jacobrjett

you guys realise this has not been updated in months, and the original poster doesnt even use the forum anymore?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;15317093*
> you guys realise this has not been updated in months, and the original poster doesnt even use the forum anymore?


I don't know why you think that. OP CDMAN's last forum activity was six hours ago according to his profile.
Quote:


> I update the thread once every 7 days if there is a score that makes the Top 30.


Top 30 3DMark thread.

And at the bottom of the first post of *this* thread where the Top 30 Heaven benchers are listed:
Quote:


> Last edited by CDMAN : 2 Weeks Ago at 07:33 AM


----------



## Cool Mike

Looks like I need to be added to the top 30 with my score of 2540. The only i5 in the bunch.


----------



## alancsalt

I haven't looked back, but hope you published it with this format prescribed in the first post, or CDMAN will ignore it.

Member Name ---- Processor / Speed

GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory

FPS

Score


----------



## Cool Mike

Cool Mike -- i5 2500K/4.4Ghz --6870x4 Quadfire, 900Mhz/4200Mhz -- 101.3 ---- 2552


----------



## DailyShot

Not going to make the top 30 but just want to see where i'm at with others...

DailyShot--i7 2600K--GTX570 SLI--81.6--2056


----------



## gtsteviiee

Is my score right? I'm getting 830pts, my GPU clocks are 915/1450 and CPU at 4.8Ghz.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

I don't mean to alarm anyone, but it's getting cooler out


----------



## GhostDog99

hey guys here is mine 
980X @ 4.8GHz
GTX 580 Tri-Sli










GhostDog99 ---- i7 980x / 4.81GHz ---- GTX 580 Tri-Sli, 950 / 1900 / 2150 ---- 150 ---- 3779


----------



## alancsalt

From the first page:
Quote:


> To keep everyone using the same settings, Please use the following settings with a DX11 capable card:
> 
> Render: Direct X 11
> Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
> Shaders: high
> Textures: high
> Filter: trilinear
> Anisotropy: 16x
> Occlusion: enabled
> Refraction: enabled
> Volumetric: enabled
> Anti-Aliasing: default
> Tessellation: extreme
> 
> Please provide a screen shot with your score showing to allow for score verification. Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above will not be counted.
> 
> Also populate your data with each entry:
> 
> *Member Name ---- Processor / Speed*
> 
> GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory
> 
> FPS
> 
> Score


----------



## GhostDog99

how often do they update here ?


----------



## alancsalt

In the first post it says once a week, but it also says it has been four weeks since the last update. The OP was still active on the forums two hours ago.


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated.

For the new members of this thread. I will only update the thread IF your score makes it to the top 30 and IF you leave your data with the correct format.

The current score to make it on the list is 2565. If you have a score that needs to be added as soon as possible versus the once a week check I perform, just send me a PM.


----------



## Mopiko Laila

Mopiko Laila---i7---2600k @ 4.8GHZ---Asus 6990 X4 (quad)---880/1250---121.6 /3064


----------



## Nautilus

Here goes nothing:










Well, i tried... at least.


----------



## Tuthsok

Tuthsok ---- i7 990X / 3.47

EVGA 590 Quad SLI, 630 / 1260 / 1728

132.0

3324


----------



## simi_id

CPU: i7 860
GPU: GTX 580 single card
(both of them stock)

1680x1050 normal


1920x1080 normal


1680x1050 extreme


----------



## NecroPS3

NecroPS3 ---- I7 2600k / 4.2 Ghz

EVGA GTX 590, 675 / 1350 / 1750

137.6

3466


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Wow, so many people have badass rigs now that I can't even get into the top 30 anymore!!


----------



## dvs raider

Here is my results, think i have the settings right if not i am sure you will tell me and i can correct it,
Cpu i7 2600k @ 4.6 - 2 x powercolour 6990 lcf @ 910/1350 stock v - 16gb 1600 ram - 4 x m4 ssd raid 0 256gb


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You need to post your hardware, clock speeds, etc in order to be added to the OP. Nice score though!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvs raider*
> 
> Here is my results, think i have the settings right if not i am sure you will tell me and i can correct it,
> Cpu i7 2600k @ 4.6 - 2 x powercolour 6990 lcf @ 910/1350 stock v - 16gb 1600 ram - 4 x m4 ssd raid 0 256gb


As well as pic, u need:
Quote:


> Member Name - Processor / Speed - GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory -- FPS -- Score


----------



## CDMAN

thread updated


----------



## Blast3r

Hi Here is my score for this..










Do i get top score with this??? lol wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Blast3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blast3r*
> 
> Hi Here is my score for this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do i get top score with this??? lol wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Processor i7 2600K @ 4.8Ghz , 2 x Gigabyte GTX 590 stock bios no volts etc , core @646 shaders @1292 memory @1707 (stock) FPS 209 score 5278

Hope that is ok???


----------



## Bullant

Wow Blaster this score seems a bit too high,did you move the tessellation bar at all b4 you started your bench?


----------



## ChosenLord

Here is My latest Entry



i5-2500k @ 4.3ghz / 2x EVGA 570HD @ 900/1800/2000/1.100v - 8GB Corsair Dominator GT / FPS - 83.3 SCORE 2097


----------



## Jump3r

I really want to see a 2011 socket post here, im doing my own system upgrade to a Asus x79 ROG board and the new 6 core cpu (not extreme) but will be OC'd. Should be good to see how x79 compares to x58


----------



## ezekiel 08

ezekiel 08 -- Intel Core i7 2600K 4.70 GHz -- -- GTX 580 2-way SLI (930/1860/2250) -- 103.3 -- 2603

*EDIT \\* Dang, 31st spot with this score! I can't push my GPU's any further (940MHz core and they crash) and my 2600K will NOT be stable at 4.8GHz (even at 1.45v!) , so frustrating!


----------



## -javier-

My bench. at default core speed.


----------



## octiny

GTX 480 SLI


----------



## renaldy

*I can get better score, i got this for now...*


----------



## slyoteboy

Seems really low?

E8400/3.9 , MSI 69502GB 950/1470 , 32.9fps , SCORE : 829


----------



## shad0wfax

Render: Direct X 11
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 16x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Volumetric: enabled
Anti-Aliasing: default (off)
Tessellation: extreme

Member Name: shad0wfax
Processor: i5-2500K @ 4.7 GHz
GPU: GTX 580 Core @ 950 MHz / Shaders @ 1900 MHz / Memory @ 2138 MHz
FPS: 54.5
Score: 1372

Proof: 

I know that I'm not in the top 30, but this isn't too bad for a single GTX 580 (1536 MB memory, not a classified).


----------



## Xtinc7ion

Xtinc7ion---- i7 2600k # 4.7 GHz

GTX 580, 772 / 1544 / 2004

99.3

2502


----------



## -javier-

this is my score for now.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtinc7ion*
> 
> Xtinc7ion---- i7 2600k # 4.7 GHz
> 
> GTX 580, 772 / 1544 / 2004
> 
> 99.3
> 
> 2502


You have replication disabled.
EDIT: huh.... seems like the first few posts have it disabled too and I missed that somehow... I wonder how many people missed that?

Is that two 580s?


----------



## ski-bum

Ski-bum....i7-950 / 4.0ghz........MSI Lighting Extreme, GTX580....940/880/2300/......55.1..........1389


----------



## Sniper168

Sniper168---- i7 960 3.2GHz

2 XFX 6990's in SLi, 830/1250 8GB (2x4GB)

146.3

3685


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniper168*
> 
> Sniper168---- i7 960 3.2GHz
> 
> 2 XFX 6990's in SLi, 830/1250 8GB (2x4GB)
> 
> 146.3
> 
> 3685


Wrong settings. You should run it again following thread rules.
Quote:


> Post Heaven Benchmark 2.1 scores here. Thread will be update once a week.
> To keep everyone using the same settings, Please use the following settings with a a DX11 capable card:
> 
> Render: Direct X 11
> Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
> Shaders: high
> Textures: high
> Filter: trilinear
> Anisotropy: 16x
> Occlusion: enabled
> Refraction: enabled
> Volumetric: enabled
> Anti-Aliasing: default
> Tessellation: extreme
> 
> Please provide a screen shot with your score showing to allow for score verification. Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above will not be counted.
> 
> Also populate your data with each entry:
> 
> Member Name ---- Processor / Speed
> 
> GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory
> 
> FPS
> 
> Score


----------



## Sniper168

Ok, I changed my settings to match what you have shown me, but how do I get the Anti-Aliasing to "Default" ?
When I go to that drop down box, the only options I see are: "Off, 2x, 4x and 8x"
How do I get it to show "Default" like yours shows?
Also, my score took a huge ****. With the hardware that I have, my settings should be through the roof. Any suggestions?
Thanks and Merry Christmas!

MoBo: Asus P6T7 WS SuperComputer
CPU: Intel i7 960 3.2 (OC to 4.01)
Heatsink: Phanteks PH-TC14PE 140mm UFB CPU Cooler
Memory: CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB)
** Video: 2 x XFX Radeon HD 6990 4GB (8GB - 2 x 4GB in XFire)
PSU: Antec Quattro Series TPQ-1200 OC


----------



## tsm106

"Default" IS no aa in this bench.

This bench is not friendly to AMD, just so you know upfront.

Your rig is bottlenecked somewhere because other rigs running 920-950's albeit with nvidia cards are able to score way higher. That said I would check your config, drivers, caps, etc. What are the clocks on your cards? You have them in the x16 lanes, etc?


----------



## Sniper168

I'm away from home for a week so I won't be able to do much. But if you look up the specs on the Asus P6T7 WS SuperCompter motherboard, of the 3 pic-e slots I am using the top most 2 slots. The stock clocks on these cards is what I'm using which if memory serves is 850/1250 (but you may way to verify that - stock clocks on XFX HD6990 4GB).
When you say you would check the confit and caps, what do you mean exactly?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniper168*
> 
> I'm away from home for a week so I won't be able to do much. But if you look up the specs on the Asus P6T7 WS SuperCompter motherboard, of the 3 pic-e slots I am using the top most 2 slots. The stock clocks on these cards is what I'm using which if memory serves is 850/1250 (but you may way to verify that - stock clocks on XFX HD6990 4GB).
> When you say you would check the confit and caps, what do you mean exactly?


I assume:
configuration - all your settings
capacitors - the alloy can looking thingys on your mobo, that they are not cracked, leaking, swollen or otherwise damaged by voltage surges, etc.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sniper168*
> 
> I'm away from home for a week so I won't be able to do much. But if you look up the specs on the Asus P6T7 WS SuperCompter motherboard, of the 3 pic-e slots I am using the top most 2 slots. The stock clocks on these cards is what I'm using which if memory serves is 850/1250 (but you may way to verify that - stock clocks on XFX HD6990 4GB).
> When you say you would check the confit and caps, what do you mean exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> I assume:
> configuration - all your settings
> capacitors - the alloy can looking thingys on your mobo, that they are not cracked, leaking, swollen or otherwise damaged by voltage surges, etc.
Click to expand...

Cap = Crossfire Application Profiles, software AMD uses to control/config the cards to run optimally in crossfire.

Make sure you download the latest drivers and caps, double check that you are getting usage from both cards. Usually when performance is bad, it's due to poorly installed/config drivers.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Cap = Crossfire Application Profiles, software AMD uses to control/config the cards to run optimally in crossfire.
> Make sure you download the latest drivers and caps, double check that you are getting usage from both cards. Usually when performance is bad, it's due to poorly installed/config drivers.


lol, clarity descends. Forgive us Nvidia ignoramuses....


----------



## SoWhat

This is my Bench Name:SoWhat!

problem.png 182k .png file

http://bildr.no/view/1063237


----------



## Sniper168

Ok... I'm back from vacation.
Again, here is my set-up:
MoBo: Asus P6T7 WS SuperComputer
CPU: Intel i7 960 @ 3.2 (OC to 4.01)
Memory: Corsair 16GB (4x4GB)
NOTE: CPUz shows 16GB of memory but in my Computer Properties (and CPU usage sidebar gadget) I am only showing 8GB !! *** is up w/ that? God Damned computer trolls, that's what that is.
Video: 2x AMD HD 6900 4GB in Xfire
PSU: Antec 1200

I ran a few more basic tests and this is what I came up with:
Crossfire Enabled: 738 (latest 11.12 drivers)
1 Card ONLY: 1452

Wow... talk about some strange happenings, huh? Well, I'm actually thinking about removing the 2nd 6900 card and installing an nVidia 8800GTS card to use in dedicated PhysX just to see what happens. But I really need to get this Xfire issue resolved with these two 6900 cards. I mean, that's 8GB of GPU power... something is wayyy wrong.
I'm hoping you gentlemen (and ladies if you are out there) can help me with this goat rodeo.


----------



## chewdude

Chewdude-I7-990x/4.4G
EVGA GTX-580 tri Sli 797/1594/2025 stock no oc
fps 122.2
score 3085


----------



## generallee989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniper168*
> 
> Ok... I'm back from vacation.
> Again, here is my set-up:
> MoBo: Asus P6T7 WS SuperComputer
> CPU: Intel i7 960 @ 3.2 (OC to 4.01)
> Memory: Corsair 16GB (4x4GB)
> NOTE: CPUz shows 16GB of memory but in my Computer Properties (and CPU usage sidebar gadget) I am only showing 8GB !! *** is up w/ that? God Damned computer trolls, that's what that is.
> Video: 2x AMD HD 6900 4GB in Xfire
> PSU: Antec 1200
> I ran a few more basic tests and this is what I came up with:
> Crossfire Enabled: 738 (latest 11.12 drivers)
> 1 Card ONLY: 1452
> Wow... talk about some strange happenings, huh? Well, I'm actually thinking about removing the 2nd 6900 card and installing an nVidia 8800GTS card to use in dedicated PhysX just to see what happens. But I really need to get this Xfire issue resolved with these two 6900 cards. I mean, that's 8GB of GPU power... something is wayyy wrong.
> I'm hoping you gentlemen (and ladies if you are out there) can help me with this goat rodeo.


You might want to enter the BIOS and reset to default to start. First thing I would check though is make sure you have your crossfire bridge on correct and not upside-down. Then test is. Might be as simple as that.

It could be a PSU issue bur would most likely squeel if a card has insufficient power.

Make sure you have all the Mobo drivers and latest BIOS

All in all, if the boards
This is my score with a single HD6950. Its not that great but I havent OC'd it or unlocked the shaders yet. It is bone stock.

Mobo: Intel DP55KG
CPU: Intel i7 870 @ 2.93
Memory: Patriot Sector 5 16G (4x4GB)
Video: AMD/MSI HD6950 Reference 2GB
PSU: Antec 1000W
Case: DD Waterbox Plus
Water Cooling


----------



## CallsignVega

Time for all of those 7970 benchmarks to knock my old system out of the #1 position. Let's see them!


----------



## daguardian

daguardian

2600K / 5Ghz (HToff)

GTX580SLI 900 / 1800 / 2100

98.9

2492


----------



## DB006

DB006
Intel i7 2600k / 4.5ghz
PowerColor AMD HD 7970, core 1125 / mem 1575
FPS 64.1
Score 1615


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFPS*
> 
> Killer score or some thing else you decide? OK here is how you do it. Set the interface up to run to the first post specifications.
> Press run. Don't press F9 just yet. Instead press the tessellation box.
> Use the sliders to remove the tessellation. Press the tessellation box again, and get rid of the sliders. Now press F9. Run the benchmark as normal. Dont forget to press f-12 so you can upload a pic a here.
> Now you have a killer score too.
> Problem with is it is no longer "extreme tessellation" is it? No its !!NOT!!
> In fact you have just run a bench with very little, or no tessellation. Yet that is not what the score shows is it?
> No its not. It shows you have "extreme tessellation". You may not have even had it on at ALL.
> People are taken advantage of this exploit in this thread. Now you can too, or can you?
> Your choice now.
> Hey look at my killer score. This is for illustrative purposes only. No need to put my killer score on the list.
> It would appear to meet the requirements no matter how far fetched.


Almost a year to the date. Does this still work?


----------



## CDMAN

CDMAN - I7 3960 - 7970 crossfire - 116.6 - 2937 on stock settings


----------



## Levesque

Behold the power of 7970 Quad-Fire. *5451* On AIR! On stock voltage!!!!!

4X Asus 7970 at 1150/1500, 3930k at 5.1. Tesselation is at stock default value "AMD optimized". Didn't touch the tessalation slider at all. Evertything is at default value.

CallsignVega. Just took your place like you just asked.









My 4X 7970 are on stock voltage. So imagine with a voltage of 1.3 and waterblocks. Will probably reach near 6000.


----------



## ON9JIMMY

ON9JIMMY I7 3960x 7970 crossfire OC 1125/ 1575


----------



## King Maliken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Behold the power of 7970 Quad-Fire. *5451* On AIR! On stock voltage!!!!!
> 4X Asus 7970 at 1150/1500, 3930k at 5.1. Tesselation is at stock default value "AMD optimized". Didn't touch the tessalation slider at all. Evertything is at default value.
> CallsignVega. Just took your place like you just asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 4X 7970 are on stock voltage. So imagine with a voltage of 1.3 and waterblocks. Will probably reach near 6000.


Sick rig


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Behold the power of 7970 Quad-Fire. *5451* On AIR! On stock voltage!!!!!
> 4X Asus 7970 at 1150/1500, 3930k at 5.1. Tesselation is at stock default value "AMD optimized". Didn't touch the tessalation slider at all. Evertything is at default value.
> CallsignVega. Just took your place like you just asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 4X 7970 are on stock voltage. So imagine with a voltage of 1.3 and waterblocks. Will probably reach near 6000.


24 FPS increase over my old setup, I was hoping for more than that. Although if water can get the 7970's to over 1300Mhz that should go up another 20 FPS or so. I am really enjoying my two 7970's to hold me over until the 6GB card's come out. AMD did good this time, but I think Kepler will also be a beast!


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 24 FPS increase over my old setup, I was hoping for more than that. Although if water can get the 7970's to over 1300Mhz that should go up another 20 FPS or so. I am really enjoying my two 7970's to hold me over until the 6GB card's come out. AMD did good this time, but I think Kepler will also be a beast!


Don't forget that my 7970s are at stock voltage, on air cooling. Your 580s were highly OCed, and watercooled.

I played for 1 hour only with my new cards and got that score. No tweaking, plain and dirty OC at stock voltage. Installed the cards 1 hour before getting that score.









Be patient, my score will get better then this... Waterblocks coming next week...


----------



## Balboa




----------



## KidKB

3960x @ 4.7Ghz on ASRock Extreme9----TriFire 7970's untouched clocks:


----------



## KidKB

Getting higher: 1050/1425


----------



## maestrobg




----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## DB006

Update as now on latest driver, don't think any single gpu card can touch this ♪♫

DB006
Intel i7 2600k / 4.5ghz
PowerColor AMD HD 7970, core 1200 / mem 1700
FPS 68.7
Score 1731


----------



## Levesque

New drivers RC2. They said 5% better Uniengine. 5% it is.









Levesque - 3930k at 5.0 - 4X 7970 1250/1600 - *5737* - 227.7 fps


----------



## dracos9000

Dracos9000- 8150 at 3.5ghz 7970 1125/1575 -63.1


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> New drivers RC2. They said 5% better Uniengine. 5% it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Levesque - 3930k at 5.0 - 4X 7970 1250/1600 - *5737* - 227.7 fps
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I hid your picture in the quote to save space!


That's an impressive score! Congratulations! That's also a nice OC on your CPU as well as your GPUs.

Also, LOL @ AMD for tweaking drivers specifically for Uniengine!

I'm curious about the new 7970s: do they handle 4x or 8x Anti-Aliasing well? I know that the earlier 6xxx series were plagued with poor AA performance and jitter issues and I'm wondering if the 7xxx series has solved the AA woes for Radeon products. (Or has AMD simply overcome the AA performance issues by using brute force!?)


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> That's an impressive score! Congratulations! That's also a nice OC on your CPU as well as your GPUs.
> 
> _Also, LOL @ AMD for tweaking drivers specifically for Uniengine!_


Thank you.

Nvidia are also "tweaking" drivers to get better score in benchmarks.







AMD and Nvidia both know that those results are selling cards...

5737 for Quad 7970 vs best Quad-Fire 580 score of 4851 is *18%* better.

And this with beta drivers, and beta and buggy OC utilities.


----------



## CDMAN

CDMAN i7 3960 HD 7970 Crossfire 143.0 3602


----------



## Norlig

Norlig, I5 2500k, HD 7970 Crossfire, 126,6, 3188


----------



## tsm106

Wow, cfx 7970 numbers are huge.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Nvidia are also "tweaking" drivers to get better score in benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD and Nvidia both know that those results are selling cards...
> 
> 5737 for Quad 7970 vs best Quad-Fire 580 score of 4851 is *18%* better.
> 
> And this with beta drivers, and beta and buggy OC utilities.


Oh, I know that all of the manufacturers do this. I was laughing at the way they posted it in the driver update. I'm impressed with the 7970's, no doubt about that. I'm also curious to see what the next generation of nvidia competition will provide.

How is the 7970 on Anti-Aliasing? Is it still plagued with the problems of the previous generation or does it overcome them with brute power?


----------



## WiL11o6

Here's my CF as well:



0.1fps difference between mine and Norlig lol.


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## shad0wfax

Thanks for the update, CDMAN. It's interesting to note that all of the top 30 scores are on i7s except for one guy on a x5680 6/12 core Xeon.

Is this because the people spending the big bucks on GPUs are also buying the i7's or is there something about Heaven that favors a very robust CPU as well? I can't imagine that people are hitting a CPU framerate limit at the 1080p resolutions for these benches...


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


in the spreadsheet, it says that almost all of the intel CPU's are i7's, but my 2500k is an i5


----------



## ~LL~

Thought I'd give it a quick nudge

~LL~ --- 2600K at 5.0GHz --- 2X 7970 --- 1195/1600 --- 3238 --- 128.5 fps


----------



## TheBear

TheBear --- Phenom II 960T @ 3,95 GHz --- AMD Radeon HD 7950 @ 1260/1760 MHz --- 70.7--- 1781


----------



## CDMAN

KidKB, please rerun you bench using the correct settings.

Also fixed the cpu notes for the i5 2500 cpu's


----------



## tsm106

New setup with three 7970s.

tsm106 --- i7 2600K at 5.2GHz --- Trifire 7970 --- 1235 /1670 --- 4966 --- 197.1 fps


----------



## KidKB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> KidKB, please rerun you bench using the correct settings.
> Also fixed the cpu notes for the i5 2500 cpu's


KidKB --- 3960X @ 4.6Ghz --- Trifire 7970 --- 1125 /1575 --- 4659


----------



## GetTheMoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBear*
> 
> TheBear --- Phenom II 960T @ 3,95 GHz --- AMD Radeon HD 7950 @ 1260/1760 MHz --- 70.7--- 1781


Wow, that's an amazing overclock on your 7950. Did you run stock on this test? And if so what did you get? Just wondering cuz I got 45fps with my 7950...seems a little low, but maybe your overclock is just that good


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

MrTOOSHORT ---- 3960x @4.7GHz

GTX 480s, 920MHz / 1840 / 2100MHz

153.7

3872


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> New setup with three 7970s.
> tsm106 --- i7 2600K at 5.2GHz --- Trifire 7970 --- 1235 /1670 --- 4966 --- 197.1 fps


Nice score KidKB and tsm106. 3X 7970 Tri-Fire is doing better, or around the same score, then 4X 580 Quad-SLI! Impressive.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> MrTOOSHORT ---- 3960x @4.7GHz
> 
> GTX 480s, 920MHz / 1840 / 2100MHz
> 
> 153.7
> 
> 3872


How Many 480's is that? I highly doubt 2 of them can possibly get that score


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

two 480s

I ran the bench again:


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^
> two 480s
> I ran the bench again:


How you beat sli 590, tri 580 and quad 480s? Playing around with tess?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Has to be a driver bug.

I don't run Heaven and only downloaded it today to see how my cards stack up.

Looking at the leader board, it's very unlikely my score is legit.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

i7 2600k @ 4.7GHZ / 16GB DDR / 7970HD X2 Xfired.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stewart At MSD*
> 
> i7 2600k @ 4.7GHZ / 16GB DDR / 7970HD X2 Xfired.
> *snip*


Settings should be:
Quote:


> Render: Direct X 11
> Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
> Shaders: high
> Textures: high
> Filter: trilinear
> Anisotropy: 16x
> Occlusion: enabled
> Refraction: enabled
> Volumetric: enabled
> Anti-Aliasing: default
> Tessellation: extreme


as specified on page one of this thread....to be comparable...


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Settings should be:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Render: Direct X 11
> Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
> Shaders: high
> Textures: high
> Filter: trilinear
> Anisotropy: 16x
> Occlusion: enabled
> Refraction: enabled
> Volumetric: enabled
> Anti-Aliasing: default
> Tessellation: extreme
> 
> 
> 
> as specified on page one of this thread....to be comparable...
Click to expand...

Doh, sorry, made the assumption that they would simply be its default settings so didnt check. Here we go...


----------



## alancsalt

And once you can better 29015 on those settings (for Top 30 inclusion) you should add:
Quote:


> Member Name ---- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ---- FPS ---- Score


A bit of overclock?


----------



## tsm106

Yea, cfx 7970 on SB should be pushing over 3100.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Thanks guys,
Been having cooling issues with the cards running into the high 90s, but my 6 nice new Scythe Typhoons and fan controller are sat on my desk here at work, so will get down to some overclocking later tonight , missus allowing.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> And once you can better 29015 on those settings (for Top 30 inclusion) you should add:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Member Name ---- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ---- FPS ---- Score
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of overclock?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Yea, cfx 7970 on SB should be pushing over 3100.


----------



## TheBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetTheMoney*
> 
> Wow, that's an amazing overclock on your 7950. Did you run stock on this test? And if so what did you get? Just wondering cuz I got 45fps with my 7950...seems a little low, but maybe your overclock is just that good


That's normal for stock HD 7950, this card scales very good performance gains are huge with OC !


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Hi Guys, cooling sorted, here is my submission:

Stewart At MSD ---- i7 2600K / 4.4ghz ---- 7970 x2 in Crossfire / 1125 1550 /

PS =119.7 Score = 3016


----------



## tsm106

That's an excellent score the low clock you're running.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That's an excellent score the low clock you're running.


Thanks, have just done another run now I have my cooling sorted and am running 1175 / 1600.


----------



## viox

improper post. can be deleted. apologies


----------



## solar0987

Member Name ----solar0987 Processor / Speed

i5 2500k/4.8 GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory

580 hydro copper 2 925/1850/2150 FPS

min 36.5/max 163.4 Score---1828


----------



## dishtestor

Test Rig I7-920 @ 3.4 Cooled By Cooler Master V10
2X HIS 6790's Gpu @ 900 Vram @ 1100


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viox*
> 
> 560 448 @ 975/7950 . Seems decent ? Max settings
> *snip*
> 1680 * 1050
> *snip*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Member Name ---- solar0987 Processor / Speed ---- i5 2500k/4.8 GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ---- 580 hydro copper 2 925/1850/2150 FPS ---- min 36.5/max 163.4 Score ---- 1828
> *snip*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dishtestor*
> 
> Test Rig I7-920 @ 3.4 Cooled By Cooler Master V10
> 2X HIS 6790's Gpu @ 900 Vram @ 1100
> *snip*


On page one of this thread it gives the settings you should use so that everyone is on a level playing field.
Quote:


> To keep everyone using the same settings, Please use the following settings with a a DX11 capable card:
> 
> Render: Direct X 11
> Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
> Shaders: high
> Textures: high
> Filter: trilinear
> Anisotropy: 16x
> Occlusion: enabled
> Refraction: enabled
> Volumetric: enabled
> Anti-Aliasing: default
> Tessellation: extreme
> 
> Please provide a screen shot with your score showing to allow for score verification. Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above will not be counted.
> 
> Also populate your data with each entry:
> 
> Member Name ---- Processor / Speed ---- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory ---- FPS ---- Score


----------



## dishtestor

Sorry ran test before reading first post
updated test run with the new settings


----------



## asg

asg ---- Intel Xeon E5640 / 2.67GHz

GTX 470 SLI, 607 Mhz / 1215 Mhz / 1674 Mhz

54.6

1375


----------



## viox

viox ---- Intel core i5 2500k / 4.2GHz

GTX 560 448 @ 925 MHz / 1850 MHz / 1950 MHz

48.3

1218



apologies for improper prior submissions


----------



## nikoli707




----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*


Fill out your system specs there bud!


----------



## nikoli707

Sorry, i realized having vsync caused me HUGE fps drop... so i run again...

[email protected]__ Cooler Master 212+__Msi gtx 560 ti 448 @ 960/1920/2200__ocz agility 3 120gb ssd__Gigabyte z68-ap-d3__Kingston hyperxblu 2x4gb xmp1866 9-10-9-24


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Made some large system changes... better score coming up! _(I hope!)_


----------



## Scorpion87

Scoprion87 ---- Phenom II 955BE / 3.72 GHz

Radeon HD 5850 @ 920 / 1220

25.3

637


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

i7 2600k @ 4.6GHZ / 16GB DDR / 7970HD X3 "Tri-Fired"


----------



## KidLi

KidLi ----Phenom II X4 965 BE / 3.8GHZ

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580, 797 / 1594 / 2025

50.1

1261



Max TEMP of GPU was 66° C.


----------



## Faster/Denis

Faster --- i7 3930K / 5.3Ghz ---- 4x HD 7970, 1250 / 1650 ---- 294.5 FPS ---- 7418 Score



Edit:

Sorry CDMAN, I ran the test at 1920x1080, I just saw now that the required resolution is 1680x1050, if necessary I run again


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Incredible machine mate, love that!


----------



## Faster/Denis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Incredible machine mate, love that!


thx man


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster/Denis*
> 
> Faster --- i7 3930K / 5.3Ghz ---- 4x HD 7970, 1250 / 1650 ---- 294.5 FPS ---- 7418 Score
> 
> Edit:
> Sorry CDMAN, I ran the test at 1920x1080, I just saw now that the required resolution is 1680x1050, if necessary I run again


That's it?


----------



## SuperJonesy

Intel i5 2500k @ 5.0ghz
EVGA GTX 580 Classified Ultra @ 1000mhz core / 2000mhz shader / 2350 mhz memory


----------



## sniperpowa

sniperpowa I7 2700k @ 5.0ghz EVGA GTX 580 Classified Ultra @ 950mhz core/ 1900 shader/ 2106 memory


----------



## wireeater

I tried getting a SS from ingame and it came out blank



Everything is running stock on my machine. 2500k and 2x7950's w/eyefinity setup.


----------



## wireeater

Video card over clock 1050/1425/1.25v


Seemed to get too warm for my tasting though.


----------



## stevman17

Here is mine, I hope I did it right:



Not great, not terrible. I'll take it.


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> I tried getting a SS from ingame and it came out blank
> 
> Everything is running stock on my machine. 2500k and 2x7950's w/eyefinity setup.


I beleive Antistropy is at 16x for this test.


----------



## thedon3k

I will resubmit with corrected info


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedon3k*
> 
> i7 980x @ 3.7Ghz 143X26
> Gigabyte X58A-UD9 F6
> GSkill Trident 9,9,9,25 1T 6GB
> 2x ATI HD6990 QuadFire 830/1250
> 1x nVidia 465 Dedicated PPU Hybrid PhysX
> Corsair H50 Water Cooling
> Sparkle 1250 Watt PS


You need to format according to the form in the OP and the bench is run with tess on extreme.


----------



## thedon3k

TheDON3k

i7 980x / 3.7

AMD HD 6990 x 2, 830 / 1250

104.7

2637


----------



## tsm106

^^Cool.

Hey CDMAN, from the OP, I noticed the original format uses 5 dashes, which was fine before the forum overhaul. Now 5 dashes creates that line. If you change the format to 3/4 dashes it works like intended.

For ex.

5 dashes

Member Name ---- Processor / Speed

GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory

FPS

Score

3 dashes

Member Name --- Processor / Speed --- GPU Name, Core / Shaders / Memory --- FPS --- Score


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster/Denis*
> 
> Faster --- i7 3930K / 5.3Ghz ---- 4x HD 7970, 1250 / 1650 ---- 294.5 FPS ---- 7418 Score
> 
> Edit:
> Sorry CDMAN, I ran the test at 1920x1080, I just saw now that the required resolution is 1680x1050, if necessary I run again


You're 100 pts away from the world record on extreme cooling and you're not near the clocks. I don't get it?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You're 100 pts away from the world record on extreme cooling and you're not near the clocks. I don't get it?


Cheating. Putting the tessalation slider to ''0''. I get around the same score also with the slider also at 0.

We are suppose to leave it at ''default'' (AMD optimized). He didn't. I did.

The score he gots is not legit.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Cheating. Putting the tessalation slider to ''0''. I get around the same score also with the slider also at 0.
> We are suppose to leave it at ''default'' (AMD optimized). He didn't. I did.
> The score he gots is not legit.


LOL.



** this run is not real just for example of the tess cheat


----------



## Faster/Denis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Cheating. Putting the tessalation slider to ''0''. I get around the same score also with the slider also at 0.
> We are suppose to leave it at ''default'' (AMD optimized). He didn't. I did.
> The score he gots is not legit.


how do we know the level of optimization of each person? tweak/benchmark/overclock always go together....in the Hwbot this tweak is allowed


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster/Denis*
> 
> how do we know the level of optimization of each person? tweak/benchmark/overclock always go together....in the Hwbot this tweak is allowed












This isn't hwbot. So you think you're score which puts you within 100pts of the world record which obviously did not use a tess cheat, is kosher? Err, maybe that's redundant since you did knowingly post that lol.


----------



## alancsalt

HWBot - AMD Tesselation - Is This True score?

Their position is that driver mods are allowed. I don't think you can move the slider in the special version HWBot benchmark, but you are allowed to doctor your drivers.

Anyway, this is not HWBot, so see what CDMAN decides. He adjudicates the list here.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> HWBot - AMD Tesselation - Is This True score?
> Their position is that driver mods are allowed. I don't think you can move the slider in the special version HWBot benchmark, but you are allowed to doctor your drivers.
> Anyway, this is not HWBot, so see what CDMAN decides. He adjudicates the list here.


What's the point of running a tess bench when you disable tess, sort of defeats the point right? It's cheating imo. Anyways, we went thru this in the Metro thread, so we benchers policed ourselves. It's not hard to test. Someone pm BallatheFeared lol.


----------



## alancsalt

Oh I am not disagreeing with you. It's one of the Bot rulings I have to live with but don't agree with.


----------



## Faster/Denis

IMHO, the point is not whether right or wrong....since we can not monitor who is or is not using some Tweak, everyone should use it!!! so the hwbot accept this kind of tweak....for this reason the hwbot accept this kind of tweak...


----------



## wireeater

Not sure if this is good or not, but here is mine.









i5 2500K TPU on for OC boosts/7950 x2 CFX (O/C 1000/1575 stock volt)


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster/Denis*
> 
> IMHO, the point is not whether right or wrong....since we can not monitor who is or is not using some Tweak, everyone should use it!!! so the hwbot accept this kind of tweak....for this reason the hwbot accept this kind of tweak...


What are you smoking? It was rather obvious you were tess cheating!


----------



## Faster/Denis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> What are you smoking? It was rather obvious you were tess cheating!


I smoked your result


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster/Denis*
> 
> I smoked your result


----------



## drumroll

CPU speed: 4.6GHz
Core: 940
Shaders: 1880
Memory Clock: 2200


----------



## Newbie2009




----------



## Norlig

Is this thread gonna get a Top 30 Heaven 3.0 list?

3.0 Results:


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Needs a new topic really as it benches quite differently.

If you have no better offers, I would be happy to create and run one.


----------



## Darkcyde

Darkcyde --- i7 3820 @5GHz ---- CFX HD [email protected]/1475 ---- 125.5fps ---- 3161


----------



## alancsalt

CDMAN changed it over when 2.1 was replaced by 2.5.....


----------



## Jonnykiv

How do I disable replication?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonnykiv*
> 
> *img snip*
> How do I disable replication? EDIT: Is this with no AA or 4x AA?


Render: Direct X 11
Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
Shaders: high
Textures: high
Filter: trilinear
Anisotropy: 16x
Occlusion: enabled
Refraction: enabled
Volumetric: enabled
Anti-Aliasing: default
Tessellation: extreme


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*


Do you realize that he admitted to cheating?


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFPS*
> 
> Almost a year to the date. Does this still work?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> What are you smoking? It was rather obvious you were tess cheating!


He always does. He should be banned from this section of the forums. What happened to the last person caught cheating ***BANNED
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Do you realize that he admitted to cheating?


By calling it a tweak it also means he is lying. Its a misrepresentation of fact. The fact is the GPU interface shows the benchmark was run in extreme tessellation, when it is a safe bet it was run with no tessellation at all.

He is the reason the thread was removed from the sticky threads. This benchmark is a waste of time and energy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by DrFPS
> 
> Killer score or some thing else you decide? OK here is how you do it. Set the interface up to run to the first post specifications.
> Press run. Don't press F9 just yet. Instead press the tessellation box.
> Use the sliders to remove the tessellation. Press the tessellation box again, and get rid of the sliders. Now press F9. Run the benchmark as normal. Dont forget to press f-12 so you can upload a pic a here.
> Now you have a killer score too.
> Problem with is it is no longer "extreme tessellation" is it? No its !!NOT!!
> In fact you have just run a bench with very little, or no tessellation. Yet that is not what the score shows is it?
> No its not. It shows you have "extreme tessellation". You may not have even had it on at ALL.
> People are taken advantage of this exploit in this thread. Now you can too, or can you?
> Your choice now.
> Hey look at my killer score. This is for illustrative purposes only. No need to put my killer score on the list.
> It would appear to meet the requirements no matter how far fetched.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

I guess in these cases you need to specify such things at the start of the topic.

The accepted masters of overclock benchmark tables, HW-Bot, specify this driver adjustment is fine, and anyone who wants to make progress in their tables will clearly NEED to utilise it. However, as far as I can see, this thread hasnt specified anything, thus leaving it open to personal interpretation.

How about we start a new topic for heaven 3.0, with some strictly and clearly specified rules?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> I guess in these cases you need to specify such things at the start of the topic.
> The accepted masters of overclock benchmark tables, HW-Bot, specify this driver adjustment is fine, and anyone who wants to make progress in their tables will clearly NEED to utilise it. However, as far as I can see, this thread hasnt specified anything, thus leaving it open to personal interpretation.
> How about we start a new topic for heaven 3.0, with some strictly and clearly specified rules?


The dude has killed this thread, invalidating everyones benches. This isn't HWbot. Anyone who knows benching, knows what the tess slider "CAN BE" used for. There's no open for interpretation. The WHOLE point of this bench is to test the tesellation and when you cheat by disabling it... what is the point of running the bench now? You let this cheaters score in, you invalidate all the other scores.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The dude has killed this thread, invalidating everyones benches. This isn't HWbot. Anyone who knows benching, knows what the tess slider "CAN BE" used for. There's no open for interpretation. The WHOLE point of this bench is to test the tesellation and when you cheat by disabling it... what is the point of running the bench now? You let this cheaters score in, you invalidate all the other scores.


Dont get me wrong, I agree, and my submissions are at standard settings, but how do you know everyone elses was?
We dont know now, and never did.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFPS*
> 
> He always does. He should be banned from this section of the forums. What happened to the last person caught cheating ***BANNED
> By calling it a tweak it also means he is lying. Its a misrepresentation of fact. The fact is the GPU interface shows the benchmark was run in extreme tessellation, when it is a safe bet it was run with no tessellation at all.
> *He is the reason the thread was removed from the sticky threads. This benchmark is a waste of time and energy.*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by DrFPS
> Killer score or some thing else you decide? OK here is how you do it. Set the interface up to run to the first post specifications.
> Press run. Don't press F9 just yet. Instead press the tessellation box.
> Use the sliders to remove the tessellation. Press the tessellation box again, and get rid of the sliders. Now press F9. Run the benchmark as normal. Dont forget to press f-12 so you can upload a pic a here.
> Now you have a killer score too.
> Problem with is it is no longer "extreme tessellation" is it? No its !!NOT!!
> In fact you have just run a bench with very little, or no tessellation. Yet that is not what the score shows is it?
> No its not. It shows you have "extreme tessellation". You may not have even had it on at ALL.
> People are taken advantage of this exploit in this thread. Now you can too, or can you?
> Your choice now.
> Hey look at my killer score. This is for illustrative purposes only. No need to put my killer score on the list.
> It would appear to meet the requirements no matter how far fetched.
Click to expand...

Was it really? I'm surprised it was added to the leader boards tbh. I would think one would have questioned a 2K jump from the next exact setup.









Anyone with quads can prove it by matching his numbers with two clicks inside Catalyst. Hell, my trifire can hit around 7000 in heaven doing this, 6959 to be exact. His cheat score isn't even great in that respect lol.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I agree, and my submissions are at standard settings, but how do you know everyone elses was?
> We dont know now, and never did.


We can match everyone elses settings, AMD wise and that's how we can get a feel for if it is kosher or not. Fasters score was stupid off the charts, lol it was obvious without even trying.


----------



## Levesque

My score with 4X 7970 Quad-Fire was without touching anything in CCC, and letting everything at default. Didn't touch the tessalation slider at all.

If I remove all tessellation by moving the slider, I can get over 8000. What's the point? It says ''tessellation level extreme'' on Heaven settings, but if you remove all tessellation by moving the slider, then it's cheating, since tessellation is not ''Extreme'' anymore.

Same thing with 3D Mark 11. I'm now second in both benchmarks, while he did cheat, and I did not. My 2 scores in both Heaven and 3D Marks 11 were without moving the tessellation slider.

Beaten by a cheater. Sigh.

I agree with tsm106.


----------



## Newbie2009

Unigine 3.0


Unigine 2.5


Looks like the new one runs better.


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> I guess in these cases you need to specify such things at the start of the topic.
> The accepted masters of overclock benchmark tables, HW-Bot, specify this driver adjustment is fine,


If you read the first post " OP " The settings are very clear.
source official top 30
Quote:


> Render: Direct X 11
> Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
> Shaders: high
> Textures: high
> Filter: trilinear
> Anisotropy: 16x
> Occlusion: enabled
> Refraction: enabled
> Volumetric: enabled
> Anti-Aliasing: default
> Tessellation: extreme
> 
> Please provide a screen shot with your score showing to allow for score verification. Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above will not be counted.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The dude has killed this thread, invalidating everyones benches. This isn't HWbot. Anyone who knows benching, knows what the tess slider "CAN BE" used for. There's no open for interpretation. The WHOLE point of this bench is to test the tesellation and when you cheat by disabling it... what is the point of running the bench now? You let this cheaters score in, you invalidate all the other scores.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Was it really? I'm surprised it was added to the leader boards tbh. I would think one would have questioned a 2K jump from the next exact setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with quads can prove it by matching his numbers with two clicks inside Catalyst. Hell, my trifire can hit around 7000 in heaven doing this, 6959 to be exact. His cheat score isn't even great in that respect lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> My score with 4X 7970 Quad-Fire was without touching anything in CCC, and letting everything at default. Didn't touch the tessalation slider at all.
> If I remove all tessellation by moving the slider, I can get over 8000. What's the point? It says ''tessellation level extreme'' on Heaven settings, but if you remove all tessellation by moving the slider, then it's cheating, since tessellation is not ''Extreme'' anymore.
> Same thing with 3D Mark 11. I'm now second in both benchmarks, while he did cheat, and I did not. My 2 scores in both Heaven and 3D Marks 11 were without moving the tessellation slider.
> Beaten by a cheater. Sigh.
> I agree with tsm106.


This is a very easy fix. Just ask for a photo of the rocks on the path. YOu can tell how much tessellation was used by the height of the rocks.
Look at tsm106 example. See how flat the rocks are. Now look at sniperapowa with the correct settings!!!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrFPS*
> 
> If you read the first post " OP " The settings are very clear.
> source official top 30
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Render: Direct X 11
> Mode: 1680x1050 fullscreen
> Shaders: high
> Textures: high
> Filter: trilinear
> Anisotropy: 16x
> Occlusion: enabled
> Refraction: enabled
> Volumetric: enabled
> Anti-Aliasing: default
> Tessellation: extreme
> Please provide a screen shot with your score showing to allow for score verification. Any score that is posted that does not follow the settings above will not be counted.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very easy fix. Just ask for a photo of the rocks on the path. YOu can tell how much tessellation was used by the height of the rocks.
> Look at tsm106 example. See how flat the rocks are. Now look at sniperapowa with the correct settings!!!
Click to expand...

The easy way of detecting tess cheat was right in front of me lol. Smacks forehead. Good call DrFPS.


----------



## Avian

PFFT all you guys with your fancy schmancy Radeons and your QuadSLI GTX 580s, Intel HD Graphics for the win.



Heaven, YUNO pick up my 7970?

Avian --- i7 2600K / 3.4GHz ---- XFX Radeon 7970, 1110 / STOCK /1560 ---- 63.6 ---- 1603

I feel pretty great about this.


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The easy way of detecting tess cheat was right in front of me lol. Smacks forehead. Good call DrFPS.


Thank you for your kind words. Fact is I spent hours trying to figure out how can a single card of less value can beat two high end cards. Not much different than your feeling now. At the beginning w/ heaven 1.0 (years ago) they caught a cheater and banned him. Now it seems like THAT is the way this thread has gone.
When I exposed the exploit it made a lot of people mad.

Don't feel that you were beat by a cheater. Cheaters cant win. Why because they are natural born loser.

As it stand heaven 3.0 is the same way. Software is not worth my drive space! What does that tell you about hwbot.

overclock.net/heaven 3.0


----------



## thorian88

not bad not bad for 6950's cf


----------



## thorian88

I want 7970 CFFFF!!! I can't wait til there is competition so I can get better cards!


----------



## heatsink

single 580



Setting up my dual 580's tomorrow. Looks pretty much in line with others with a single card. I'm just running stock CPU and air cooled.


----------



## Avian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heatsink*
> 
> single 580
> 
> Setting up my dual 580's tomorrow. Looks pretty much in line with others with a single card. I'm just running stock CPU and air cooled.


Nice! Cool that my 7970 gets 10.2FPS higher than your 580! Glad I bought it, I made the right choice. I wonder how hard you'll smash my 7970 with your two 580s though


----------



## heatsink

nice!


----------



## TJB_SC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster/Denis*
> 
> I smoked your result


Holy Cow...


----------



## heatsink

heatsink --- i7 2700k / 3.9G ---- EVGA GTX580 SLI, 772 / 1544 / 2004 ---- 94.3 ---- 2376



I just installed my SLI setup, I need to start tweeking lol


----------



## Avian

HOLY CRAP! I just loaded optimised system defaults and....this happened:



I don't know if I'm going to be selling this 7970 after all. I managed to somehow beat some guys 580s in SLI...holy crap on a single 7970.

I haven't even overclocked my CPU yet, I can't wait to see what type of benchmarks I can get on water.

Avian --- i7 2600K / 3.5GHz ---- HD 7970, 1120 / Stock/ 1570 ---- 88.3 ---- 2224


----------



## sniperpowa

Heres 2 580's stock clocks.


----------



## Avian

Does this thread even get updated any more? Or is it just the top 30 that gets updated?


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

I would like to update my recorded score please.


















*I have pushed the clocks a bit more now I have got the girls wet....







*


----------



## chewdude

Chewdude-I7-990x/4.86Gz
EVGA GTX-580 tri Sli 900/1800/2025
fps 145.5
score 3666


----------



## Celeras

It took me this long to realize they got rid of replication in this version lol. It's not like auto-enabled or something now right, just completely gone?


----------



## jagz

cdman, going to make a category for 3.0?

580 Lightning Xtreme SLI
1.125v
941Mhz
[email protected]


----------



## CDMAN

All,

Driver mods or hacks are not allowed. Sorry but we need to keep everyone on a even playing field. I will be making a new top 30 thread for the recent release of Haven 3.0. Also from now on, all scores will need to have a screen shot showing the score with the stone walk way displayed to confim that Tess is turned on. See post #1421 if you have a question on this. The Data line is still required as well.

Thanks,

CDMAN


----------



## tsm106

tsm106 --- i7 2600K / 5.2GHz ---- Trifire 7970, 1310 / 1735 ---- 204.5 ---- 5151



I know this thread is a lil dated now, but here's my run with my new trifire array. Old Visionteks could only hit 1240 on the core and this set can do 1310.


----------



## kahboom

AMD FX 8150 4.8ghz/ Gtx 570 tri sli 925-1800-2000


----------



## heatsink

^ Nice......


----------



## drjon

drjon - - - i7-3930k - - - 4.5 ghz - - - MSI HD7970 Quadfire - - - 1295/1790 - - - 220.1 - - - 5545


----------



## KronDestroyer13

The GPU model is a MSI 7970 Lightning OCed to 1225/1575


----------

